# ومازلنا مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى ، وهل المسلمون نصارى ؟



## Molka Molkan (14 يوليو 2011)

*بينما  أنا أجول ضاحكاً بين مواضيع المنتديات الإسلامية الهشّة ، إذ بي أجد  موضوعاً غريباً ، نعم ، انني وجدت موضوعا ( إن جاز هذا الإسم عليه ) يقوم  فيه أحدهم بالرد على جزء من موضوعنا ، ولأن موضوعنا مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى !  لا يمكن الرد عليه لأنه ليس في مجال الأخذ والرد لأنه خارج هذا المجال ،  بسبب انه عبارة عن حقائق علمية تاريخيية موثقة ، لا تقبل أصلاً الجدل ،  ولهذا دخلت الموضوع لأرى ما الذي يمكن ان يصل إليه عقل المسلم في الرد على  المسيحي ! ، تخيلوا ، مسلم يحاول الرد على مسيحي ! عجبي ! كيف جرؤ !؟...

عموماً ، رأيت في الموضوع ما لم أرهُ إلا في موضوع آخر وهو موضوع " هل سرجون انتهى فى قمران؟؟ ام قمران شهدت على تدليس المسلمين؟؟  " وبالفعل ، ما رأيته كان مضحكاً لدرجة اني فكرت ان لا أرد على هذا الـ"  موضوع " وقلت فلنترك أحدهم يفرح انه يكتب رداً علينا بمبدأ " شجعوا صغار  النفوس " ولأني لا اعتقد ان كاتب الموضوع يقصد الرد علينا بل فقط إظهار انه  يجيد الكتابة على الكيبورد ! ، ولكن سرعان ما عدت عن هذا الفكر لأقول ، إن  المستوى العلمي لدي المسلم العادي هو بسيط للغاية ويمكن لموضوع كهذا ان  يخدعهم ويعتقدوا أنه كلام صحيح ، لذا وفقاً لإحترام هؤلاء الإخوة ، قررت ان  ارد على هذا الذي لا يصلح أن نسميه " رداً " واكمل البحث الخاص بي حيث اني  مازلت لم كمله وانتظر شيء معين لم يحدث إلى الآن ...

عموما فلنبدأ،،


بالطبع بدأ الموضوع بالسب ووصفي بالجاهل ! ، وبالطبع لن نسبه لاننا لا نسب  احداً وسوف نرى من هو الجاهل الحقيقي في أثناء الموضوع خلال عرض الأدلة لكي  لا يكون وصفنا له بالجهل سب ، بل يكون صفة موثقة بالأدلة لكي لا يأتي احد  ويقول اننا نسب ،،


بعد هذا يأتي بمعاجم عربية ليأتي بمعنى الكلمة ومن اين اشتقاقها !! ، وهذه  قمة عدم الدراية أصلاً بالموضوع ، فنحن لم نختلف ان اللفظة عربية بهذا  الشكل ( نصارى ) فكيف يأتي بمراجع عربية ؟ ليثبت ما لم نختلف فيه ؟ بل أن  المراجع العربية نفسها تقول ان الكلمة ليست من أصل عربي وإنما أعجمية ،  فكيف نأتي بالمعنى العربي لكلمة ليست أصلا عربية !!؟ عجبي !



المهم ، لنرمي كل هذه المعاجم لانها بلا قيمة في هذا الحوار أصلا ونتجه إلى الجُمل بعد هذه المعاجم ، لنرد عليها حتى في تفاهاتها ،،

ولكن قبل أن نرد نوضح امراً هاماً يعرفكم بما يفعله هؤلاء المتعالمين على  المسلمين البسطاء ، قام هو بوضع صور لعدة معاجم وهى عبارة عن كتب مسحوبة  سكانر اي هارد كبي ليصل إلى القاريء أنه علامة عصرة وجهبذ زمانه وانه  يتناول الإفطار وهو يقرأ معجم العين ويتناول وجبة الغداء وهو يقرأ في معجم  تهذيب اللغة ويتناول العشاء وهو يقرأ في معجم المحيط وبينا هو نائم يحلم  بمعجم الصحاح فيقوم من نومه في نصف الليل ليراجع في معجم المصباح المنير ،  وبينما هو في طريقه للعمل يقرأ في معجم تاج العروس ، أي ان الرجل صار من  العرب الأقحاح ، فسريعاً ما يصل للقاريء هذا المفهوم لان ما وضعه هو عبارة  عن صور لكتب وليس تفريغ نصي text من المعاجم الموجودة في أي برنامج تقريباً  ،، ولكن الحقيقة أن تقريباً كل هذه المعاجم موجودة على برنامج المكتبة  الشاملة ، فكان هذا الشخص على الإلب يقوم بالبحث فيها على الشاملة ثم بعدما  يجد ما يريده كان يذهب إلى الكتب المصورة التي لديه ويستخرج منها هذا  الكلام ليُرينا انه علامة عصره وأوانه في اللغة ! ولكن كما هى العادة نسأل ،  على من ؟ فكل هذه خدع مكشوفة بسيطة سهلة الإيضاح وطرق قديمة في الحوار  ،،..


المهم ،،

بعد هذا يقول :

*


> *والجدير بالذكر أن صيغة (ناصرة)لم ترد في أقدم معاجم اللغة العربية وأقربها لعهد الجاهلية ،  كالعين (100- 175 هـ) ، والتهذيب (282-370 هـ) ،  والمحيط (324-385 هـ) ،  والصحاح  (332 - 400 هـ) ، وإنما وردت بصيغ أخرى عند إشارتها لهذه المدينة.*


*

وبالطبع هذا كلام غير صحيح ، فمثلاً في أقدم المعاجم العربية التي عرضها جاء في الهامش :


**(90)  جاء بعد هذه الكلمة وشرحها في الأصول المخطوطة: قال الضرير: هي ناصرة، وقد  نسب النصارى إليها. في الأصول: نصورية، وما أثبتناه فمن التهذيب 12/ 161  واللسان (نصر) .


ولكن ، كيف مرّت على المسلم ؟ في الحقيقة هى لم تمر ، بل هو مررها عمداً فعند عرضه هذه الكلمة من هذا المعجم عرض الصورة كالآتي :

*





*في حين انه لو عرض الصفحة كاملة لما سمح لنفسه أن يقول مثل هذه الجملة ، فقد جاء في " الصورة " :*






​* 

وطبعا هذا من أمانة هذا الشخص العلمية !

فإن كان في الأصول المخطوطة لهذا الكتاب توجد كلمة " ناصرة " وما اُثبِت هو  ما جاء في التهذيب فكيف يترك ما جاء في الأصول ويذهب إلى ما جاء في  التهذيب !؟


المهم أنه يريد أن ينفي بشكل عام وجود هذا اللفظ " ناصرة " في أقدم الكتب  العربية وبالتالي عدم وجود هذا اللفظ أصلاًً قديما في عهد رسول الإسلام ! ،  حسنا لنرى ،،

جاء في تفسير الطبري :


**وهذه   الأبيات التي ذكرتها، تدل على أنهم سموا"نصارى" لنصرة بعضهم بعضا،   وتناصرهم بينهم. وقد قيل إنهم سموا"نصارى"، من أجل أنهم نزلوا أرضا يقال   لها"ناصرة".

1095 - حدثنا القاسم قال، حدثنا الحسين قال، حدثني حجاج، عن ابن  جريج:"النصارى" إنما سموا نصارى من أجل أنهم نزلوا أرضا يقال لها"ناصرة".
* * *
ويقول آخرون: لقوله: (مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ) [سورة الصف: 14] .
* * *
وقد ذكر عن ابن عباس من طريق غير مرتضًى أنه كان يقول: إنما سميت النصارى  نصارى، لأن قرية عيسى ابن مريم كانت تسمى"ناصرة"، وكان أصحابه يسمون  الناصريين، وكان يقال لعيسى:"الناصري".
1096 - حدثت بذلك عن هشام بن محمد، عن أبيه، عن أبي صالح، عن ابن عباس.
1096 - حدثنا بشر قال، حدثنا يزيد قال، حدثنا سعيد، عن قتادة قال: إنما  سموا نصارى، لأنهم كانوا بقرية يقال لها ناصرة ينزلها عيسى ابن مريم، فهو  اسم تسموا به، ولم يؤمروا به.
1098 - حدثنا الحسن بن يحيى قال، أخبرنا عبد الرزاق قال، أخبرنا معمر، عن   قتادة في قوله: (الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى) [المائدة: 22] قال:   تسموا بقرية يقال لها"ناصرة"، كان عيسى ابن مريم ينزلها.


تفسير الطبري - جـ 2 صـ 145 ، تحقيق أحمد محمد شاكر
والطبري هو من وفيات 310 هـ

وهو يذكر ما جاء إليه قبله ،،

**وجاء في كتاب جمهرة اللغة لأبو بكر الأزدي المتوفي عام 321 هـ :

وَالنَّصَارَى يُنسبون إِلَى ناصرة، وَهُوَ مَوضِع، هَذَا قَول الْأَصْمَعِي، وَخَالفهُ قوم فَقَالُوا: يُنسبون إِلَى نَصْران، اسْم.



وجاء في كتاب الزاهر في معاني كلمات الناس لمحمد بن القاسم الأنباري المتوفي عام 328 هـ :

قال أبو بكر: قال بعض أهل العلم (97) : سموا نصارى، لنزولهم قرية يقال لها: ناصرة.


وجاء في كتاب مشارق الأنوار على صحاح الآثار لأبو الفضل اليحصبي السبتي المتوفي عام 544 هـ :

(ن ص ر) وَقَوله النَّصَارَى قيل سموا بذلك نِسْبَة إِلَى ناصرة قَرْيَة  بِالشَّام وَقيل م النَّصْر جمع نصران مثل ندمان وندامى والنصر  المعونة  وَقد تجئ بِمَعْنى التَّعْظِيم وَجَاء النَّصْر بِمَعْنى الْمَطَر  وَمِنْه  فِي الحَدِيث أَن هَذِه السحابة تنصر أَرض بني كَعْب أَي تمطرهم  قَالَه  الْهَرَوِيّ وَعِنْدِي أَن هَذَا وهم فِي التَّفْسِير لِأَنَّهُ  إِنَّمَا  جَاءَ الْخَبَر فِي قصَّة خُزَاعَة وهم بَنو كَعْب حِين غدرت بهم  قُرَيْش  وَهِي كَانَت سَبَب غَزْوَة الْفَتْح وَنقض صلح قُرَيْش إِذْ  كَانَت  خُزَاعَة فِي عهد وَحُرْمَة فِي صلحهم وَالْأَشْبَه أَن الحَدِيث  على  ظَاهره من النَّصْر والمعونة بِمن فِيهَا من الْمَلَائِكَة أَو مَا  شَاءَ  الله


وجاء في مختار الصحاح لأبي بكر الرازي المتوفي عام 666 هـ :

ن ص ر: (نَصَرَهُ) عَلَى عَدُوِّهِ يَنْصُرُهُ  (نَصْرًا) ، وَالِاسْمُ  (النُّصْرَةُ) . وَ (النَّصِيرُ) (النَّاصِرُ)  وَجَمْعُهُ (أَنْصَارٌ)  كَشَرِيفٍ وَأَشْرَافٍ. وَجَمْعُ النَّاصِرِ  (نَصْرٌ) كَصَاحِبٍ وَصَحْبٍ.  وَ (اسْتَنْصَرَهُ) عَلَى عَدُوِّهِ  سَأَلَهُ أَنْ يَنْصُرَهُ عَلَيْهِ. وَ  (تَنَاصَرَ) الْقَوْمُ نَصَرَ  بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا. وَ (انْتَصَرَ) مِنْهُ  انْتَقَمَ. وَ (نَصْرَانُ)  بِوَزْنِ نَجْرَانَ قَرْيَةٌ بِالشَّامِ  تُنْسَبُ إِلَيْهَا (النَّصَارَى)  ، وَيُقَالُ: اسْمُهَا (نَاصِرَةُ) . وَ (النَّصَارَى) جَمْعُ (نَصْرَانٍ) وَ (نَصْرَانَةٍ) كَالنَّدَامَى



كما جاء في مراجع أخرى لا تهمنا الآن ..



بعد هذا يريد أن يضحكنا أكثر وأكثر ، فيأتي لنا بمعجم  المحيط ومعجم المنجد ، لبطرس البستاني ولويس معلوف ! ويريد أن يستشهد بهما  على إعتبار انهم مسيحيين وجيب عليك يا مسيحي ان تسمع لهم !! بل ويريد ان  يفحمني أكثر وأكثر ويأتي لي بأنهما كانا يعرفان لغات أخرى مع العربية مثل السريانية والايطالية واللاتينية والعبرية واليونانية والانجليزيية**  ، وبالطبع لا تعليق على مثل هذا السفة العلمي والمنطقي !



بعد هذا أصبح ياتي لنا بكيف أتى العرب بهذا اللفظ " نصارى " وهل اللفظة " ناصرة " صحيحة ام ان الصحيح هو " [FONT=&quot]نصرونه** " أو " [FONT=&quot]نـَصْرانه[/FONT] " أو " [FONT=&quot]نـَصْران[/FONT] " أو " [FONT=&quot]نـَصْرة[/FONT] " و " [FONT=&quot]نـَصَرَى[/FONT] " و و " [FONT=&quot]نـَصُورِيَة[/FONT]**  " ، ونسى ان كل هذا لا قيمة له على الإطلاق لأن كل هذا هو الإشتقاق العربي  وكل هذا لا يسوى فلس أو أقل ! ، بل ونسى أيضاً أن كل هذه الأسماء تضرب  بعضها بعضاً فهل هى " نصرانة " أم هى " نصران " أم هى " نصرة " أم " نصري "  أم هى " نصرونه " أم هى " نصورية " ومن الذي أطلق عليها كل هذا ؟ أو بعض  هذا ؟ وكيف ؟ ومن هو مصدرها للدخول في شبهة الجزيرة ؟ ، كلها أقوال لا أساس  لها وكل ما يمكن لعربي أن يفعله هو ان يأتي بقول لهذا قال او قيل ! لكن  كيف هذا ! هذا غير موجود ..

المهم لنضرب كلامهم بكلامهم ،،

*


> *[FONT=&quot]- قال الليث (94 – 175 هــ) : *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]زعموا*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] أنهم نسبوا إلى قرية في الشام يقال لها**[FONT=&quot](نصرونه)[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*الليث بيقول انهم زعموا ! مين دول اللي زعموا ؟؟ وهل زعمهم ده صحيح ولا خاطيء واية الدليل ؟

كلام في الهواء !

ولكن هل هذا هو فقط الذي فعله المسلم ؟ أونسيتم التدليس ؟ لماذا اقتطع  المسلم هذا السطر من سياق الحديث ؟ تعالوا لنراه كاملا ثم نعرف لماذا قطعه  المسلم :

ونَصَره ينصُره نَصْراً: أَعطاه.  والنَّصائِرُ: الْعَطَايَا. والمُسْتَنْصِر: السَّائل. وَوَقَفَ أَعرابيّ  عَلَى قَوْمٍ فَقَالَ: انْصُرُوني نَصَركم اللَّهُ أَي أَعطُوني أَعطاكم  اللَّهُ. ونَصَرى ونَصْرَى وناصِرَة ونَصُورِيَّة «2» : قَرْيَةٌ  بِالشَّامِ، والنَّصارَى مَنْسُوبُون إِليها؛ **قَالَ ابْنُ سِيدَهْ: هَذَا قَوْلُ أَهل اللُّغَةِ، قَالَ: وَهُوَ ضَعِيفٌ إِلا أَن نادِر النَّسَبِ يَسَعُه**، قَالَ: وأَما سِيبَوَيْهِ فَقَالَ أَما نَصارَى فَذَهَبَ الْخَلِيلُ  إِلى أَنه جَمْعُ نَصْرِيٍّ ونَصْران، كَمَا قَالُوا ندْمان ونَدامى،  وَلَكِنَّهُمْ حَذَفُوا إِحدى الياءَين كَمَا حَذَفُوا مِنْ أُثْفِيَّة  وأَبدلوا مَكَانَهَا أَلفاً كَمَا قَالُوا صَحارَى، قَالَ:  وأَما الَّذِي نُوَجِّهه نَحْنُ عَلَيْهِ فَإِنَّهُ جَاءَ عَلَى نَصْران  لأَنه قَدْ تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ فكأَنك جَمَعْتَ نَصْراً كَمَا جَمَعْتَ  مَسْمَعاً والأَشْعَث وَقُلْتَ نَصارَى كَمَا قُلْتَ نَدامى، فَهَذَا  أَقيس، والأَول مَذْهَبٌ، وإِنما كَانَ أَقْيَسَ لأَنا لَمْ نَسْمَعْهُمْ  قَالُوا نَصْرِيّ. قَالَ أَبو إِسحاق:  واحِد النصارَى فِي أَحد الْقَوْلَيْنِ نَصْرَان كَمَا تَرَى مِثْلُ  نَدْمان ونَدامى، والأُنثى نَصْرانَة مِثْلُ نَدْمانَة؛ وأَنشد لأَبي  الأَخزر الْحِمَّانِيِّ يَصِفُ نَاقَتَيْنِ طأْطأَتا رُؤُوسَهُمَا مِنَ  الإِعياء فَشَبَّهَ رأْس النَّاقَةِ مِنْ تطأْطئها برأْس النَّصْرَانِيَّةِ  إِذا طأْطأَته فِي صَلَاتِهَا:
فَكِلْتاهُما خَرَّتْ وأَسْجَدَ رأْسُها، ... كَمَا أَسْجَدَتْ نَصْرانَة لم تحَنَّفِ
فَنَصْرانَة تأْنيث نَصْران، وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يُستعمل نَصْران إِلا بِيَاءَيِ  النَّسَبِ لأَنهم قَالُوا رَجُلٌ نَصْراني وامرأَة نَصْرانيَّة، قَالَ ابْنُ بَرِّيٍّ:  قَوْلُهُ إِن النَّصَارَى جَمْعُ نَصْران ونَصْرانَة إِنما يُرِيدُ  بِذَلِكَ الأَصل دُونَ الِاسْتِعْمَالِ، وإِنما الْمُسْتَعْمَلُ فِي  الْكَلَامِ نَصْرانيٌّ ونَصْرانِيّة، بِيَاءَيِ النَّسَبِ، وإِنما جَاءَ  نَصْرانَة فِي الْبَيْتِ عَلَى جِهَةِ الضَّرُورَةِ؛ غَيْرِهِ: وَيَجُوزُ  أَن يَكُونَ وَاحِدُ النَّصَارَى نَصْرِيّاً مِثْلَ بَعِيرٍ مَهْرِيّ  وإِبِل مَهارَى، وأَسْجَد: لُغَةٌ فِي سَجَد. وَقَالَ اللَّيْثُ: زَعَمُوا أَنهم نُسِبُوا إِلى قَرْيَةٍ بِالشَّامِ اسْمُهَا نَصْرُونة. 
لسان العرب 5 - 211 ، 212 ..




أعرفتم لماذا بتر وقص هذا السطر من كل هذا ؟

فالذين ربط الكلمة بالناصرة هم " الليث " ولم يقل أن هذا كلامه بل كلام من "  زعموا " والآخر هو الأعرابي وإبن سيده خطأّهُ وقال أن هذا القول " ضعيف "  ....و أما الباقي فلم يلتفت لتأصيل الكلمة بل بكيفية إفرادها وجمعها !!

فلنكمل ...

*


> * [FONT=&quot]- وقال ابن دريد : النصارى منسوبون إلى **[FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]نـَصْرانه[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهي موضع ، هذا قول الأصمعي ..[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*
صراحة ، لا أعلم لماذا الإصرار على التدليس والبتر ؟

لنرجع إلى المكان الذي لم يشر إليه أصلا المعترض ..


قَالَ ابنُ دُرَيْد: النَّصارى  منسوبون إِلَى نَصْرَانة، وَهِي مَوْضِع، هَذَا قَول الأصمعيّ، وَقيل: هِيَ  ة بِالشَّام، وَيُقَال لَهَا ناصِرَة، وَهِي الَّتِي طَبَرِيَّة، وَقد  تقدّم عَن اللَّيْث، قَالَ غيرُه: هِيَ نَصُوريَة، بِفَتْح النُّون  وَتَخْفِيف التحتيَّة، كَمَا ضَبطه الصَّاغانِيّ. وَيُقَال فِيهَا أَيْضا:  نَصْرَى بِالْفَتْح، ونَصْرُونة، يُنسَب إِلَيْهَا النَّصارى.
قَالَ ابنُ سِيدَه: **هَذَا قولُ أهلِ اللُّغَة، قَالَ: وَهُوَ ضعيفٌ إلاّ أنّ نادرَ النَّسَبِ يسَعُه**،  أَو النَّصارى جمعُ نَصْرَانٍ، كالنَّدامى جمع نَدْمَان، وَلَكنهُمْ حذفوا  إِحْدَى الياءَيْن، كَمَا حذفوا من أُثْفِيَّة وأبدلوا مَكَانهَا ألفا  كَمَا قَالُوا صَحارى، وَهَذَا مذهبُ الخليلِ وَنَقله سِيبَوَيْهٍ. 





نفس الأمر ، النفي بعد الجملة ، فيأخذ الجملة ويترك النفي !! عجبي على هذه  الأمانة العلمية لهؤلاء ! ، لأنهم لا يجدوا ما يردوا به أدلتنا الدامغة ،  فيلجأوون إلى البتر والقص ليخدعوا الإخوة المسلمين البسطاء ..

*


> *[FONT=&quot]قال الجوهري ( - 393 هـ) :  [FONT=&quot](نـَصْران)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] قرية بالشام ينسب إليها النصارى[/FONT][/FONT]*


*
كالعادة نعود إلى المصدر لنرى الإقتطاع :


الثالثة- قوله تعالى : {وَالنَّصَارَى} جمع واحده نصراني. وقيل : نصران  بإسقاط الياء ، وهذا قول سيبويه. والأنثى نصرانة ، كندمان وندمانة. وهو  نكرة يعرف بالألف واللام ، قال الشاعر : 
صدت كما صد عما لا يحل له ... ساقي نصارى قبيل الفصح صوام
فوصفه بالنكرة. وقال الخليل : واحد النصارى نصري ، كمهري ومهارى. وأنشد سيبويه شاهدا على قوله : 
تراه إذا دار العشا متحنفا ... ويضحي لديه وهو نصران شامس
وأنشد : 
فكلتاهما خرت وأسجد رأسها ... كما أسجدت نصرانة لم تحنف
يقال : أسجد إذا مال. ولكن لا يستعمل نصران ونصرانة إلا بياءي النسب ،  لأنهم قالوا : رجل نصراني وامرأة نصرانية. ونصره : جعله نصرانيا. وفي  الحديث : "فأبواه يهودانه أو ينصرانه". وقال عليه السلام : "لا يسمع بي أحد  من هذه الأمة يهودي ولا نصراني ثم لم يؤمن بالذي أرسلت به إلا كان من  أصحاب النار". وقد جاءت جموع على غير ما يستعمل واحدها ، وقياسه  النصرانيون. ثم قيل : سموا بذلك لقرية تسمى "ناصرة" كان ينزلها عيسى عليه  السلام فنسب إليها فقيل : عيسى الناصري ، فلما نسب أصحابه إليه قيل النصارى  ، قاله ابن عباس وقتادة. وقال الجوهري : ونصران قرية بالشام ينسب إليها  النصارى ، ويقال ناصرة. وقيل : سموا بذلك لنصرة بعضهم بعضا ، قال الشاعر : 
لما رأيت نبطا أنصارا ... شمرت عن ركبتي الإزارا
كنت لهم من النصارى جارا
وقيل : سموا بذلك لقول : {مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ} [آل عمران : 52].*



*
فهل هم سموا كذلك لأنهم نصروا الله ؟ 
مشكلة الرد على هذا السؤال هى إن كان كل من " يصنر الله " او " ينصر المسيح  " يدعى نصرانياً ، فبهذا يكون كل مسلم هو نصراني لانه نصر الله والمسيح !  وبهذا كل المسلمين نصارى 


*


> *[FONT=&quot]وقال الواحدي ( - 468 هـ ) : هو نسبة إلى قرية اسمها [FONT=&quot](نـَصْرة)[/FONT][/FONT]*


*
كالعادة نعود ،،

نَصَرَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا وَانْتَصَرْتُ مِنْ  زَيْدٍ انْتَقَمْتُ مِنْهُ وَاسْتَنْصَرْتُهُ طَلَبْتُ نُصْرَتَهُ  وَالنَّاصُورُ عِلَّةٌ تَحْدُثُ فِي الْبَدَنِ مِنْ الْمَقْعَدَةِ  وَغَيْرِهَا بِمَادَّةٍ خَبِيثَةٍ ضَيِّقَةِ الْفَمِ يَعْسُرُ بُرْؤُهَا  وَتَقُولُ الْأَطِبَّاءُ كُلُّ قُرْحَةٍ تُزْمِنُ فِي الْبَدَنِ فَهِيَ  نَاصُورٌ وَقَدْ يُقَالُ نَاسُورٌ بِالسِّينِ وَرَجُلٌ نَصْرَانِيٌّ  بِفَتْحِ النُّونِ وَامْرَأَةٌ نَصْرَانِيَّةٌ وَرُبَّمَا قِيلَ نَصْرَانٌ  وَنَصْرَانَةٌ وَيُقَالُ هُوَ نِسْبَةٌ إلَى قَرْيَةٍ اسْمُهَا نَصْرَةُ  قَالَهُ الْوَاحِدِيُّ وَلِهَذَا قِيلَ فِي الْوَاحِدِ نَصْرِيٌّ عَلَى  الْقِيَاسِ وَالنَّصَارَى جَمْعُهُ مِثْلُ مُهْرِيٌّ وَمَهَارَى ثُمَّ  أُطْلِقَ النَّصْرَانِيُّ عَلَى كُلِّ مَنْ تَعَبَّدَ بِهَذَا الدِّينِ.*




*فهل هى نسبة إلى الناصرة أم نسبة إلى النصرة شخص لشخص ؟


*


> *[FONT=&quot]أما ابن سيده **[FONT=&quot]( 398-458هـ ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فذكرها مع غيرها من الإشتقاقات :[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]- قال ابن سيده : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و[/FONT][FONT=&quot]نـَصَرَى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و[/FONT][FONT=&quot]نـَصْرَى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ناصِرَة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و[/FONT][FONT=&quot]نـَصُورِيَة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قرية بالشام ، [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]و[/FONT][FONT=&quot]النَّصارَى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] منسُوبُون إِليها[/FONT]* * ..*
> [/FONT]


*يضع "     .. " ويبتر الباقي الذي يدمر هذا النقل المبتور !
لنرى ماذا جاء هناك :


ونَصَرى ونَصْرَى وناصِرَة ونَصُورِيَّة
( * قوله « ونصورية » هكذا في الأصل ومتن القاموس بتشديد الياء وقال شارحه  بتخفيف الياء ) قرية بالشام والنَّصارَى مَنْسُوبُون إِليها **قال ابن سيده هذا قول أَهل اللغة قال وهو ضعيف إِلا أَن نادِر النسب يَسَعُه**  قال وأَما سيبويه فقال أَما نَصارَى فذهب الخليل إِلى أَنه جمع نَصْرِيٍّ  ونَصْران كما قالوا ندْمان ونَدامى ولكنهم حذفوا إِحدى الياءَين كما حذفوا  من أُثْفِيَّة وأَبدلوا مكانها أَلفاً كما قالوا صَحارَى قال وأَما الذي  نُوَجِّهه نحن عليه جاء على نَصْران لأَنه قد تكلم به فكأَنك جمعت نَصْراً  كما جمعت مَسْمَعاً والأَشْعَث وقلت نَصارَى كما قلت نَدامى فهذا أَقيس  والأَول مذهب وإِنما كان أَقْيَسَ لأَنا لم نسمعهم قالوا نَصْرِيّ قال أَبو  إِسحق واحِد النصارَى في أَحد القولين نَصْرَان كما ترى مثل نَدْمان  ونَدامى والأُنثى نَصْرانَة مثل نَدْمانَة وأَنشد لأَبي ......

*


*فلما بتر المعترض هذا الكلام ؟


*


> *[FONT=&quot] فدل كل ذلك على أن صيغة (ناصرة) **[FONT=&quot]بألف بعد النون وبكسر الصاد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ليست هي الصيغة الأصلية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بل هي صيغة متأخرة ذات صبغة عربية تحوّلَت فيها إلى وزن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (فاعلة)[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT][/FONT]


*
أولاً : بالنسبة " للعربية " بجملتها فهى بلا أدنى قيمة ولا قيمة حتى لو  اثبت ان نصراني هى من مصر الجديدة ! فلا قيمة لكل استشهاد عربي علىّ بل فقط  عليك انت ،،

ثانياً : أما عن الصيغة الأصلية فهذا خطأ منطقي حيث أنه من المنطقي ان تقول  أيضاً أنها هى الصيغة الأصلية ولكن لم يعرفها أحد من العرب ( جدلاً ) !!** وهذا واضح من تخبط المراجع العربية ( كالعادة ) لان الكلمة ليست عربية أصلاً ..


*


> *[FONT=&quot]النقطة الثالثة: هل كلمة (نصارى) كلمة عربية أم أعجمية ؟![/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وبهذا الشأن سأل أحد المعترضين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سؤال إستنكاري[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فقال :[/FONT]*
> 
> 
> ...


*الحقيقة أن سؤالي هذا لم يكن أبداً إستنكارياً ولا أعرف كيف أستنكر أن الكلمة أعجمية في حين أني قلت في نفس الموضوع :*



> *         يا عزيزي اجبتك ، ولكن الإجابة على مراحل ، الكلمة ليست عربية ، هل  تتفق معي ام لا ؟ أقصد الكلمة اليونانية او العبرية .. هذا اولاً *


*
فكيف تفهم أن هذا السؤال إستنكاري ؟ عجبي !


وقلت أيضاً :





بالتأكيد ، كيف أن الكلمة ليست عربية في الأصل و أبحث عنها في المعاجم العربية ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...



 وأيضاً :





الجانب اللغوي منتهي لأن الكلمة ليست عربية ! فيمكنك أن تنادينا بحسب اللفظ اليوناني المكتوب ، ....

أنقر للتوسيع...




**وحقيقة  أنا اعرف انك لن تفهم معزى سؤالي ولن تفهم حتى شرحي هذا ( وهذا طبيعي )  ولهذا لن افهمك مغزى سؤالي فيجب ان تجد وتتعب لترتقي لمستوى السؤال ،  ولزيادة حيرتك أقول مرة أخرى :

من قال أن " نصارى " كلمة عربية ؟

ولكن للترويح عن النفس ، نمسك ما اتيت به بالمرة  :

**

*

*
**

*
*
*
*الصور ليس فيها " نصارى " !*












*هكذا ايضاً لا يوجد هنا من قال أن " نصارى " أعجمية !! بل قال أن " نصارى " مشتقة من " ناصرة " !! وهذا ليس سؤالي ..*






> *[FONT=&quot]ثالثاً : لايصح القول باشتقاق الكلمة من قول الله تعالى : *[/FONT]


*أولا : عندما يقول مولكا " يصح " فلا يجوز أن تقول أنت " لا يصح " ، عيب !

ثانياً : **نعطيك الادلة :*
*
يقول الدكتور صالح بن فوزان بن عبد الله الفوزان عضو اللجنة الدائمة وعضو  هيئة كبار العلماء في كتاب : إعانة المستفيد بشرح كتاب التوحيد :

"كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم" النصارى المراد بهم: أتباع عيسى عليه السلام،  قيل: سُمُّوا نصارى نسبة إلى البلد: الناصرة في فلسطين، أو من قوله تعالى:  {قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ اللهِ} ، وهم أهل ملّة من الملل  الكتابيّة، ويسمّون بالنصارى، أما أن يسمّوا بالمسيحيين- كما عليه النّاس  الآن- فهذا غلط، لأنه لا يقال: المسيحيون إلاّ لمن اتبع المسيح عليه  السلام، أما الذي لم يتبعه فإنه ليس مسيحيًّا، وإنما هو نصراني، فاسمهم في  الكتاب والسنّة: النصارى.*


 *ويقول أيضاً :

قال: "ثم مررت على نفرٍ من النصارى" النصارى: أتباع عيسى عليه السلام في  الأصل. قيل: سُمُّوا نصارى نسبةً إلى البَلد (الناصرة) بفلسطين، وقيل:  سُمُّوا نصارى من قولهم: {نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ اللهِ} .*



 *
وجاء في بحر العلوم للسمرقندي :

وقال القتبي عن أبي عبيدة: إن العرب تضع لفظ الفاعل في موضع المصدر، كقولهم  للخوان مائدة، وإنما يميد بهم ما في الخوان فيجوز أن يكون الهاء صفة  للخائن، كما يقال رجل طاغية وراوية للحديث. ثم قال: إِلَّا قَلِيلًا  مِنْهُمْ يعني: مؤمنيهم لم ينقضوا العهد فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ يعني اتركهم ولا  تعاقبهم وَاصْفَحْ عَنْهُمْ يعني: أعرض عنهم إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ  الْمُحْسِنِينَ الذين يعفون عن الناس، وهذا قبل الأمر بقتال أهل الكتابين.  قوله تعالى: وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قالُوا إِنَّا نَصارى وذلك أن الله تعالى لما  ذكر حال اليهود ونقضهم الميثاق، فقال على أثر ذلك إن النصارى لم يكونوا  أحسن معاملة من اليهود، ثم بيّن معاملتهم فقال: وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قالُوا  إِنَّا نَصارى أَخَذْنا مِيثاقَهُمْ في الإنجيل، بأن يتبعوا قول محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم فَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ يعني تركوا نصيباً  مما أمروا به في الإنجيل من اتباع قول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويقال:  نقضوا العهد كما نقض اليهود، ويقال إنما سموا أنفسهم النصارى لأنهم نزلوا  قرية يقال لها «ناصرة» ، نزل فيها عيسى- عليه السلام- فنزلوا هناك وتواثقوا  بينهم، ويقال: إنما سموا النصارى لقول عيسى: مَنْ أَنْصارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ  قالَ الْحَوارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنْصارُ اللَّهِ [آل عمران: 52، والصف: 14] .



وجاي في الكشف والبيان في تفسير القرآن للثعلبي :

وَالنَّصارى واختلفوا في سبب تسميتهم بهذا الاسم، فقال الزهري: سمّوا نصارى لأنّ الحواريّين قالوا: نَحْنُ أَنْصارُ اللَّهِ.
مقاتل: لأنّهم تولوا قرية يقال لها: ناصرة، فنسبوا إليها.
وقال الخليل بن أحمد: النصارى: جمع نصران، كقولهم: ندمان وندامى.
وأنشد:
تراه إذا دار العشيّ محنّفا ... ويضحى لربّه وهو نصران شامس «3»
فنسبت فيه ياء النسبة كقولهم لذي اللحية: لحياني، ورقابي لذي الرقبة.
فقال الزجاج: يجوز أن يكون جمع نصري كما يقال: بعير حبري، وإبل حبارى،  وإنما سمّوا نصارى لاعتزائهم إلى نصرة وهي قرية كان ينزلها عيسى وأمّه.
وَالصَّابِئِينَ قرأ أهل المدينة بترك الهمزة من الصَّابِئِينَ  والصَّابِئُونَ الصّابين والصّابون في جميع القرآن، وقرأ الباقون بالهمزة  وهو الأصل، يقال: صبا يصبوا صبوءا، إذا مال وخرج من دين إلى دين.

*

 *ويقول الزمخشري في الكشاف : 

وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قالُوا إِنَّا نَصارى أَخَذْنا مِيثاقَهُمْ فَنَسُوا  حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَأَغْرَيْنا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَداوَةَ  وَالْبَغْضاءَ إِلى يَوْمِ الْقِيامَةِ وَسَوْفَ يُنَبِّئُهُمُ اللَّهُ  بِما كانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ (14)
أَخَذْنا مِيثاقَهُمْ أخذنا من النصارى ميثاق من ذكر قبلهم من قوم موسى، أى  مثل ميثاقهم بالإيمان باللَّه والرسل وبأفعال الخير. وأخذنا من النصارى  ميثاق أنفسهم بذلك. فإن قلت:
فهلا قيل: من النصارى؟ «2» قلت: لأنهم إنما سموا أنفسهم بذلك ادعاء لنصرة  اللَّه، وهم الذين قالوا لعيسى: نحن أنصار اللَّه، ثم اختلفوا بعد:  نسطورية، ويعقوبية، وملكانية. أنصارا للشيطان «1» فَأَغْرَيْنا فألصقنا  وألزمنا من غرى بالشيء إذا لزمه ولصق به وأغراه غيره.
ومنه الغراء الذي يلصق به بَيْنَهُمُ بين فرق النصارى المختلفين.


(2) . قال محمود: «فان قلت: فهلا قيل من النصارى ... الخ» قال أحمد: وبقيت   نكتة في تخصيص هذا الموضع بإسناد النصرانية إلى دعواهم ولم يتفق ذلك في   غيره. ألا ترى إلى قوله تعالى: (وَقالَتِ الْيَهُودُ وَالنَّصارى نَحْنُ   أَبْناءُ اللَّهِ وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ) فالوجه في ذلك واللَّه أعلم أنه لما كان   المقصود في هذه الآية ذمهم بنقض الميثاق المأخوذ عليهم في نصرة اللَّه   تعالى، ناسب ذلك أن يصدر الكلام بما يدل على أنهم لم ينصروا اللَّه ولم   يفوا بما واثقوا عليه من النصرة، وما كان حاصل أمرهم إلا التفوه بدعوى   النصرة وقولها دون فعلها، واللَّه أعلم.
(1) . قوله «وملكانية أنصاراً للشيطان» في الخازن فرقة رابعة وهي المرقوسية اه. (ع)
*



*
وفي مكان آخر من نفس الكتاب في الهامش يقول :

(1) . قال محمود: «وصف اللَّه تعالى شدة شكيمة اليهود وصعوبة إجابتهم ...  الخ» قال أحمد: وإنما قال (الَّذِينَ قالُوا إِنَّا نَصارى) ولم يقل:  النصارى، تعريضا بصلابة اليهود في الكفر والامتناع من الامتثال للأمر، لأن  اليهود قيل لهم (ادْخُلُوا الْأَرْضَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ الَّتِي كَتَبَ  اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَرْتَدُّوا عَلى أَدْبارِكُمْ) . فقابلوا ذلك بأن  قالوا (فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقاتِلا إِنَّا هاهُنا قاعِدُونَ)  والنصارى قالوا (نَحْنُ أَنْصارُ اللَّهِ) ومن ثم سموا نصارى، وكذلك أيضا  ورد أول هذه السورة (وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قالُوا إِنَّا نَصارى أَخَذْنا  مِيثاقَهُمْ فَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ) فأسند ذلك إلى قولهم،  والاشارة به إلى قولهم (نَحْنُ أَنْصارُ اللَّهِ) لكنه هاهنا ذكر تنبيها  على أنهم لم يثبتوا على الميثاق، ولا على ما قالوه من أنهم أنصار اللَّه،  وفي الآية الثانية ذكر تنبيها على أنهم أقرب حالا من اليهود، لأنهم لما ورد  عليهم الأمر لم يكافحوه بالرد مكافحة اليهود، بل قالوا (نَحْنُ أَنْصارُ  اللَّهِ) واليهود قالت (فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقاتِلا إِنَّا هاهُنا  قاعِدُونَ) فهذا سره واللَّه أعلم.



ويقول الرازي في مفاتيح الغيب :


وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قالُوا إِنَّا نَصارى أَخَذْنا مِيثاقَهُمْ فَنَسُوا  حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَأَغْرَيْنا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَداوَةَ  وَالْبَغْضاءَ إِلى يَوْمِ الْقِيامَةِ وَسَوْفَ يُنَبِّئُهُمُ اللَّهُ  بِما كانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ (14)
المراد أَنَّ سَبِيلَ النَّصَارَى مِثْلُ سَبِيلِ الْيَهُودِ فِي نَقْضِ  الْمَوَاثِيقِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّه، وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ: وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ  قالُوا إِنَّا نَصارى وَلَمْ يَقُلْ: وَمِنَ النَّصَارَى، وَذَلِكَ  لِأَنَّهُمْ إِنَّمَا سَمَّوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ بِهَذَا الِاسْمِ ادِّعَاءً  لِنُصْرَةِ اللَّه تَعَالَى، وَهُمُ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا لِعِيسَى نَحْنُ  أَنْصارُ اللَّهِ [آلِ عِمْرَانَ: 52] فَكَانَ هَذَا الِاسْمُ فِي  الْحَقِيقَةِ اسْمَ مَدْحٍ، فَبَيَّنَ اللَّه تَعَالَى أَنَّهُمْ  يَدَّعُونَ هَذِهِ الصِّفَةَ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا مَوْصُوفِينَ بِهَا  عِنْدَ اللَّه تَعَالَى، وَقَوْلُهُ أَخَذْنا مِيثاقَهُمْ أَيْ مَكْتُوبٌ  فِي الْإِنْجِيلِ أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِمُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ، وَتَنْكِيرُ الْحَظِّ فِي الْآيَةِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ  الْمُرَادَ بِهِ حَظٌّ وَاحِدٌ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَاهُ مِنَ  الْإِيمَانِ بِمُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَإِنَّمَا  خَصَّ هَذَا الْوَاحِدَ بِالذِّكْرِ مَعَ أَنَّهُمْ تَرَكُوا الْكَثِيرَ  مِمَّا أَمَرَهُمُ اللَّه تَعَالَى بِهِ لِأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمُعَظَّمُ  وَالْمُهِمُّ، وَقَوْلُهُ فَأَغْرَيْنا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَداوَةَ  وَالْبَغْضاءَ أَيْ أَلْصَقْنَا الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ بِهِمْ،  يُقَالُ: أُغْرِيَ فُلَانٌ بِفُلَانٍ إِذَا وَلِعَ بِهِ كَأَنَّهُ أُلْصِقَ  بِهِ، وَيُقَالُ: لِمَا الْتَصَقَ بِهِ الشَّيْءُ: الْغِرَاءُ، وَفِي  قَوْلِهِ بَيْنَهُمُ وَجْهَانِ:
أَحَدُهُمَا: بَيْنَ الْيَهُودِ وَالنَّصَارَى. وَالثَّانِي: بَيْنَ فِرَقِ  النَّصَارَى، فَإِنَّ بَعْضَهُمْ يُكَفِّرُ بَعْضًا إِلَى يَوْمِ  الْقِيَامَةِ، وَنَظِيرُهُ قَوْلُهُ أَوْ يَلْبِسَكُمْ شِيَعاً وَيُذِيقَ  بَعْضَكُمْ بَأْسَ بَعْضٍ [الْأَنْعَامِ: 65] وَقَوْلُهُ وَسَوْفَ  يُنَبِّئُهُمُ اللَّهُ بِما كانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ وَعِيدٌ لَهُمْ.*



*
وفي تفسير النسفي :

 وإنما لم يقل " من النصارى " لأنهم إنما سموا أنفسهم بذلك ادعاء لنصر الله وهم الذين قالوا لعيسى : نحن أنصار الله.
 ثم اختلفوا بعد نسطورية ويعقوبية وملكانية أنصاراً للشيطان { فَنَسُوا  حَظًّا مِّمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَأَغْرَيْنَا } [المائدة : 14] فألصقنا  وألزمنا من غرى بالشيء إذا لزمه ولصق به ومنه الغراء الذي يلصق به {  بَيْنَهُمُ } بين فرق النصارى المختلفين { الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَآءَ  إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَـامَةِ } [المائدة : 14] بالأهواء المختلفة { وَسَوْفَ  يُنَبِّئُهُمُ اللَّهُ بِمَا كَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ } [المائدة : 14] أي في  القيامة بالجزاء والعقاب.

*
*ويقول ابن جزي في التسهيل لعلوم التنزيل :

وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قالُوا إِنَّا نَصارى أي ادّعوا أنهم أنصار الله، وسمّوا  أنفسهم بذلك، ثم كفروا بالله ووصفوه بما لا يليق به، وتتعلق من الذين  بأخذنا ميثاقهم والضمير عائد على النصارى فَأَغْرَيْنا أي أثبتنا وألصقنا،  وهو مأخوذ من الإغراء.*
*

وفي تفسير اللباب في علوم الكتاب لأبو حفص النعماني الدمشقي :

الذين قالوا إنَّا نَصَارَى، ويكون قوله: «أخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَهُم» على هذا مُسْتأنفاً، وهذا يَنْبَغِي ألاَّ يَجُوز لِوَجْهَيْن:
أحدهما: الفَصْلُ غير المُغْتَفَر.
والثاني: أنَّه تهيئَةٌ للعامِل في شيء، وقَطْعه عنه، وهو لا يَجُوز.
فصل
إنما قال: {وَمِنَ الذين قَالُواْ إِنَّا نصارى} ولم يقل: «ومن النَّصارى» ؛  لأنَّهم سمُّوا أنْفُسَهم بهذا الاسْمِ ادَّعاءً لِنُصْرة الله، بِقَوْلهم  لعيسى: {نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ الله} [آل عمران: 52] ، وليسوا مَوْصُوفِين  بِهِ.
قال الحسن: فيه دَلِيلٌ على أنَّهُم نَصَارى بتَسْمِيَتِهِم لا بتَسْمِيَة  اللَّه وقيل: أراد بِهِم اليَهُود والنَّصارى، فاكْتَفَى بذكر أحدهما،  والصَّحيح الأوَّل، والمراد ب «مِيثَاقَهُم» أنَّه مكتُوب في الإنْجِيل أن  يُؤمِنُوا بِمُحَمَّدٍ - عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام ُ - {فَنَسُواْ  حَظّاً مِّمَّا ذُكِرُواْ بِهِ} وذلك الحَظُّ هو الإيمانُ بمحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ وتنكير «الحَظّ» يدلُّ على أنَّ المراد به  حَظٌّ واحد، وهو الإيمانِ بِمُحَمَّد، وإنما خَصَّ هذا الواحد بالذِّكْر مع  أنَّهُم تَرَكُوا كثيراً ممَّا أمرهم به، لأنَّ هذا هو المُهِمُّ  الأعْظَم.


وفي تفسير النيسابوري :

ثم قال: وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قالُوا إِنَّا نَصارى ولم يقل ومن النصارى لأنهم  إنما سموا أنفسهم بهذا الاسم ادعاء لنصرة الله، وهم الذين قالوا لعيسى عليه  السلام نحن أنصار الله وكانوا بالحقيقة أنصار الشيطان حيث اختلفوا وخالفوا  الحق أَخَذْنا مِيثاقَهُمْ إن كان الضمير عائدا إلى الذين قالوا فالمعنى  ظاهر، وإن عاد إلى اليهود فالمعنى أخذنا منهم مثل ميثاق اليهود في أفعال  الخير والإيمان بالرسل فَأَغْرَيْنا ألصقنا وألزمنا ومنه الغراء الذي يلصق  به وغرى بالشيء لزمه ولصق به بَيْنَهُمُ بين فرق النصارى أو بينهم وبين  اليهود.


ويقول السيوطي في الدر المنثور :

وَأخرج ابْن أبي حَاتِم عَن عبد الله بن مَسْعُود قَالَ: نَحن أعلم النَّاس  من أَيْن تسمت الْيَهُود باليهودية بِكَلِمَة مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام  إِنَّا هدنا إِلَيْك وَلم تسمت النَّصَارَى بالنصرانية من كلمة عِيسَى  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام كونُوا أنصار الله
وَأخرج أَبُو الشَّيْخ عَن ابْن مَسْعُود قَالَ: نَحن أعلم النَّاس من  أَيْن تسمت الْيَهُود باليهودية وَلم تسمت النَّصَارَى بالنصرانية إِنَّمَا  تسمت الْيَهُود باليهودية بِكَلِمَة قَالَهَا مُوسَى إِنَّا هُنَا إِلَيْك  فَلَمَّا مَاتَ قَالُوا هَذِه الْكَلِمَة كَانَت تعجبه فتسموا الْيَهُود  وَإِنَّمَا تسمت النَّصَارَى بالنصرانية لكلمة قَالَهَا عِيسَى من  أَنْصَارِي إِلَى الله قَالَ الحواريون: نَحن أنصار الله فتسموا بالنصرانية
وَأخرج ابْن جرير عَن قَتَادَة قَالَ: إِنَّمَا سموا نَصَارَى بقرية يُقَال  لَهَا ناصرة ينزلها عِيسَى بن مَرْيَم فَهُوَ اسْم تسموا بِهِ وَلم يؤمروا  بِهِ
وَأخرج ابْن سعد فِي طبقاته وَابْن جرير عَن ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ: إِنَّمَا سميت النَّصَارَى لِأَن قَرْيَة عِيسَى كَانَت تسمى ناصرة


ويقول شمس الدين الشافعي في السراج المنير :


{ومن الذين قالوا إنا نصارى أخذنا ميثاقهم} أي: وأخذنا من النصارى ميثاقهم كما أخذنا ممن قبلهم.
فإن قيل: هلا قال من النصارى؟ أجيب: بأنهم إنما سموا أنفسهم بذلك ادّعاء  لنصرة الله تعالى لقولهم لعيسى: {نحن أنصار الله} (آل عمران، 52) وليسوا  موصوفين به قال الحسن: فيه دليل على أنهم نصارى بتسميتهم لا بتسمية الله  تعالى {فنسوا} أي: تركوا ترك الناسي {حظاً} أي: نصيباً عظيماً يتنافس في  مثله {مما ذكّروا به} أي: في الإنجيل من الإيمان ومن أوصاف محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم وغير ذلك ونقضوا الميثاق {فأغرينا} أي: أوقعنا {بينهم} أي:  النصارى بعد أن جعلناهم فرقاً متباينين وهم نسطورية ويعقوبية وملكانية وكذا  بينهم وبين اليهود {العداوة والبغضاء إلى يوم القيامة} أي: بتفرّقهم  واختلاف أهوائهم فكل فرقة تكفر الأخرى وقرأ نافع وأبو عمرو وابن كثير  بتحقيق الهمزة الأولى وتسهيل الثانية والباقون بتحقيقهما {وسوف ينبئهم  الله} أي: يجزيهم في الآخرة {بما كانوا يصنعون} فيجازيهم عليه.* 





*وفي تفسير الشهاب على حاشية البيضاوي :


أنا ابن سيارعلى شكيمه إنّ الشراك قدمن أديمه
قال في الأساس، وهذا من الإيماض في الاستعارة إلى أصلها حيث جعل المزاولين  للعدّ ملجمين، وتضاعف الكفر زيادته، والركون الميل، والتمرّن الاعتياد.  قوله: (الذين قالوا إنا نصارى للين جانيهم الخ) في الانتصاف لم يقل النصار!  مع أنه أخصر تعريضا بصلابة اليهود في الكفر، والامتناع عن الانقياد لأنّ  اليهود لما قيل لهم ادخلوا الأرض المقدّسة قالوا: {فاذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا}  [سورة المائدة، الآية: 24] ، والنصارى: {قالوا نحن أنصار الله} [سورة آل  عمران، الآية: 52] فلذلك سموا نصارى فأستد إلى قولهم هنا تنبيهاً على  انقيادهم، وهناك تنبيها على أنهم لم يثبتوا على الميثاق فهذا سره*

*

وفي روح البيان للمولى أبو الفداء :
{وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَـارَى أَخَذْنَا مِيثَـاقَهُمْ} أي :  وأخذنا من النصارى ميثاقهم كما أخذنا ممن قبلهم من اليهود ومن متعلقة  بأخذنا والتقديم للاهتمام وإنما قال : قالوا إنا نصارى ولم يقل ومن النصارى  تنبيهاً على أنهم نصارى بتسميتهم أنفسهم بهذا الاسم ادعاء لنصرة الله  بقولهم لعيسى عليه السلام نحن أنصار الله وليسوا موصوفين بأنهم نصارى  بتوصيف الله إياهم بذلك ومعنى أخذ الميثاق هو ما أخذ الله عليهم في الإنجيل  من العهد المؤكد باتباع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلّم وبيان صفته ونعته*



*
وفي التفسير المظهري :

وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قالُوا إِنَّا نَصارى أَخَذْنا مِيثاقَهُمْ الجار  والمجرور متعلق باخذنا وهو معطوف على قوله تعالى ولقد أخذ الله ميثاق بنى  إسرائيل وضمير ميثاقهم اما راجع الى الموصول يعنى وأخذنا من النصارى فى  الإنجيل وعلى لسان عيسى عليه السّلام ميثاق النصارى بامتثال ما أمروا فى  الإنجيل مصدقا لما بين يديه من التورية ومبشرا برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه  احمد واما راجع الى بنى إسرائيل المذكورين من قبل يعنى أخذنا من النصارى  ميثاق من ذكر قبلهم من قوم موسى اى ميثاقا مثل ميثاقهم قال الحسن فيه دليل  على انهم نصارى بتسميتهم أنفسهم لا بتسمية الله تعالى والاولى ان يقال انه  تعالى انما لم يقل ومن النصارى أخذنا ميثاقهم ليدل على انهم يسمّون أنفسهم  بذلك ادّعاء لنصرة الله تعالى وليسوا كذلك وليس هذا الا للتعريض على  الموجودين فى زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا على أسلافهم فان منهم من  كانوا أنصار الله تعالى ....*


*
وفي فتح القدير للشوكاني :

وَلِمَ تَسَمَّتِ النَّصَارَى بِالنَّصْرَانِيَّةِ؟ مِنْ كَلِمَةِ عيسى  عليه السلام: كُونُوا أَنْصارَ اللَّهِ وَأَخْرَجَ أَبُو الشَّيْخِ  نَحْوَهُ عَنْهُ. وَأَخْرَجَ ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ عَنْ قَتَادَةَ: إِنَّمَا  تَسَمَّوْا نَصَارَى بِقَرْيَةٍ يُقَالُ لَهَا نَاصِرَةُ. وَأَخْرَجَ ابْنُ  سَعْدٍ فِي طَبَقَاتِهِ وَابْنُ جَرِيرٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ:  إِنَّمَا سُمِّيَتِ النَّصَارَى لِأَنَّ قَرْيَةَ عِيسَى كَانَتْ تُسَمَّى  نَاصِرَةَ.

وفي تفسير الألوسي :

وجوز أن يكون الجار متعلقا بمحذوف وقع خبرا لمبتدأ محذوف أيضا، وجملة  أَخَذْنا صفة أي- ومن الذين قالوا إنا نصارى قوم أخذنا منهم ميثاقهم- وقيل:  المبتدأ المحذوف مِنَ الموصولة، أو الموصوفة، ولا يخفى أن جواز حذف  الموصول وإبقاء صلته لم يذهب إليه سوى الكوفيين، وإنما قال سبحانه: قالُوا  إِنَّا نَصارى ولم يقل جل وعلا- ومن النصارى- كما هو الظاهر بدون إطناب  للإيماء كما قال بعضهم: إلى أنهم على دين النصرانية بزعمهم وليسوا عليها في  الحقيقة لعدم عملهم بموجبها ومخالفتهم لما في الإنجيل من التبشير بنبينا  صلّى الله عليه وسلّم، وقيل:
للإشارة إلى أنهم لقبوا بذلك أنفسهم على معنى أنهم أنصار الله تعالى،  وأفعالهم تقتضي نصرة الشيطان، فيكون العدول عن الظاهر ليتصور تلك الحال في  ذهن السامع ويتقرر أنهم ادعوا نصرة الله تعالى وهم منها بمعزل، ونكتة تخصيص  هذا الموضع بإسناد النصرانية إلى دعواهم أنه لما كان المقصود في هذه الآية  ذمهم بنقض الميثاق المأخوذ عليهم في نصرة الله تعالى ناسب ذلك أن يصدر  الكلام بما يدل على أنهم لم ينصروا الله تعالى ولم يفوا بما واثقوا عليه من  النصرة وما كان حاصل أمرهم إلا التفوه بالدعوى وقولها دون فعلها، ولا يخفى  أن هذا مبني على أن وجه تسميتهم نصارى كونهم أنصار الله تعالى وهو وجه  مشهور، ولهذا يقال لهم أيضا: أنصار، وفي غير ما موضع أن عيسى عليه السلام  ولد في سنة أربع وثلاثمائة لغلبة الإسكندر في بيت لحم من المقدس، ثم سارت  به أمه عليها السلام إلى مصر، ولما بلغ اثنتي عشرة سنة عادت به إلى الشام  فأقام ببلدة تسمى الناصرة، أو نصورية وبها سميت النصارى، ونسبوا إليها،  وقيل: إنهم جمع نصران كندامى وندمان- أو جمع نصرى- كمهرى ومهارى-  والنصرانية والنصرانة واحدة النصارى، والنصرانية أيضا دينهم، ويقال لهم:  نصارى وأنصار، وتنصر دخل في دينهم فَنَسُوا على إثر أخذ الميثاق حَظًّا  نصيبا وافرا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ في تضاعيف الميثاق من الإيمان بالله  تعالى وغير ذلك من الفرائض،



وفي مكان آخر :

والتعبير بقوله سبحانه وتعالى: الَّذِينَ قالُوا إِنَّا نَصارى دون النصارى  إشعارا بقرب مودتهم حيث يدعون أنهم أنصار الله تعالى وأوداء أهل الحق وإن  لم يظهروا اعتقاد حقية الإسلام.
وقال ابن المنير: لم يقل سبحانه النصارى كما قال جل شأنه اليهود تعريضا  بصلابة الأولين في الكفر والامتناع عن الانقياد لأن اليهود لما قيل لهم:  ادخلوا الأرض المقدسة قالوا: فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقاتِلا  [المائدة: 24] والنصارى لما قيل لهم من أنصاري إلى الله؟ قالوا: نَحْنُ  أَنْصارُ اللَّهِ [آل عمران: 52، الصف: 14] وكذلك أيضا ورد في أول السورة  في قوله عز وجل وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قالُوا إِنَّا نَصارى أَخَذْنا  مِيثاقَهُمْ فَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ [المائدة: 14] لكن ذكر  هاهنا تنبيها على انقيادهم وأنهم لم يكافحوا الأمر بالرد مكافحة اليهود.  وذكر هناك تنبيها على أنهم لم يثبتوا على الميثاق والله تعالى أعلم بأسرار  كلامه والعدول كما قال شيخ الإسلام عن جعل ما فيه التفاوت بين الفريقين  شيئا واحدا قد تفاوتا فيه بالشدة والضعف أو بالقرب والبعد بأن يقال آخرا:  ولتجدن أضعفهم مودة إلخ، أو بأن يقال أولا: لتجدن أبعد الناس مودة للإيذان  بكمال تباين ما بين الفريقين من التفاوت ببيان أن أحدهما في أقصى مراتب أحد  النقيضين والآخر في أقرب مراتب النقيض الآخر والكام في مفعولي لَتَجِدَنَّ  وتعلق اللام كالذي سبق، والمراد من النصارى على ما روي عن ابن عباس رضي  الله تعالى عنه: وابن جبير، وعطاء، والسدي النجاشي، وأصحابه.


وف محاسن التأويل للقاسمي :

وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قالُوا إِنَّا نَصارى أَخَذْنا مِيثاقَهُمْ فَنَسُوا  حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَأَغْرَيْنا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَداوَةَ  وَالْبَغْضاءَ إِلى يَوْمِ الْقِيامَةِ وَسَوْفَ يُنَبِّئُهُمُ اللَّهُ  بِما كانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ (14)
وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قالُوا إِنَّا نَصارى أَخَذْنا مِيثاقَهُمْ بعبادة الله  وحده، وأن لا يشركوا به شيئا، وحفظ شرعة عيسى عليه السلام. وإنما نسب  تسميتهم نصارى إلى أنفسهم- دون أن يقال (ومن النصارى) - إيذانا بأنهم في  قولهم نَحْنُ أَنْصارُ اللَّهِ [آل عمران: 52] بمعزل من الصدق. وإنما هو  تقول محض منهم. وليسوا من نصرة الله تعالى في شيء. أو إظهارا لكمال سوء  صنيعهم ببيان التناقض بين أقوالهم وأفعالهم. فإن ادعاءهم لنصرته تعالى  يستدعي ثباتهم على طاعته تعالى ومراعاة ميثاقه. أفاده أبو السعود.


وفي مكان آخر :

إنما قال تعالى: الَّذِينَ قالُوا إِنَّا نَصارى ولم يقل (النّصارى) تعريضا  بصلابة اليهود في الكفر والامتناع من الامتثال للأمر، لأن اليهود قيل لهم:  ادْخُلُوا الْأَرْضَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ الَّتِي كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا  تَرْتَدُّوا عَلى أَدْبارِكُمْ [المائدة: 21] فقابلوا ذلك بأن قالوا:  فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقاتِلا إِنَّا هاهُنا قاعِدُونَ [المائدة:  24] . والنصارى قالوا: نَحْنُ أَنْصارُ اللَّهِ [آل عمران: 52] . ومن ثم  سمّوا نصارى. وكذلك أيضا ورد أول هذه السورة. وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قالُوا  إِنَّا نَصارى أَخَذْنا مِيثاقَهُمْ فَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ  [المائدة: 14] . فأسند ذلك إلى قولهم، والإشارة به إلى قولهم: نَحْنُ  أَنْصارُ اللَّهِ لكنه هاهنا ذكر تنبيها على أنهم لم يثبتوا على الميثاق  ولا على ما قالوه من أنهم أنصار الله. وفي الآية الثانية ذكر تنبيها على  أنهم أقرب حالا من اليهود.

*

*
وفي روح المعاني للألوسي :


  ومن الذين قالوا إنا نصارى أخذنا ميثاقهم شروع فى بيان قبائح النصارى  وجناياتهم إثر بيان قبائح وجنايات إخوانهم اليهود ومن متعلقة بأخذنا وتقديم  الجار للاهتمام ولأن ذكر إحدى الطائفتين مما يوقع فى ذهن السامع أن حال  الأخرى ماذا كأنه قيل : ومن الطائفة الأخرى أيضا أخذنا ميثاقهم والضمير  المجرور راجع إلى الموصول أو عائد على بنى إسرائيل الذين عادت إليهم  الضمائر السلبقة وهو نظير قولك : أخذت من زيد ميثاق عمرو أى مثل ميثاقه 
 وجوز أن يكون الجار متعلقا بمحذوف وقع خبرا لمبتدا محذوف أيضا وجملة أخذنا  صفة أى ومن الذين قالوا إنا نصارى قوم أخذنا منهم ميثاقهم وقيل : المبتدأ  المحذوف من الموصولة أو الموصوفة ولايخفى أن جواز حذف الموصول وإبقاء صلته  لم يذهب اليه سوى الكوفيين وإنما قال سبحانه : قالوا إنا نصارى ولم يقل جلا  وعلا ومن النصارى كما هو الظاهر دون إطناب للايماء كما قال بعضهم : إلى  أنهم على دين النصرانية بزعمهم  وليسوا عليها فى الحقيقة لعدم عملهم  بموجبها ومخالفتهم لما فى الانجيل من التبشير بنبينا صلى الله عليه و سلم  وقيل : للاشارة إلى أنهم لقبوا بذلك أنفسهم على معنى أنهم أنصار الله تعالى  وأفعالهم تقتضى نصرة الشيطان فيكون العدول عن الظاهر ليتصور تلك الحال فى  ذهن السامع ويتقرر أنهم ادعوا نصرة الله تعالى وهم منها بمعزل ونكتة تخصيص  هذا الموضع بإسناد النصرانية إلى دعواهم أنه لما كان المقصود فى هذه الآية  ذمهم بنقض الميثاق المأخوذ عليهم فى نصرة الله تعالى ناسب ذلك أن يصدر  الكلام بما يدل على أنهم لم ينصروا الله تعالى ولم يفوا بما واثقوا عليه من  النصرة وماكان حاصل أمرهم إلا التفوه بالدعوى وقولها دون فعلها ولايخفى أن  هذا مبنى على على أن وجه تسميتهم نصارى كونهم أنصار الله تعالى وهو وجه  مشهور ولهذا يقال لهم أيضا : أنصار وفى غير ما موضع أن عيسى عليه السلام  ولد فى سنة أربع وثلثمائة لغلبة الأسكندر فى بيت لحم من المقدس ثم سارت به  أمه عليها السلام إلى مصر ولما بلغ اثنتى عشرة سنة عادت به إلى الشام فأقام  ببلدة تسمى الناصرة أو نصورية وبها سميت النصارى ونسبوا إليها وقيل : إنهم  جمع نصران كندامى وندمان أو جمع نصرى كمهرى ومهارى والنصرانية والنصرانة  واحدة النصارى والنصرانية أيضا دينهم ويقال لهم : نصارى وأنصار وتنصر دخل  فى دينهم فنسوا على إثر أخذ الميثاق حظا نصيبا وافرا مما ذكروا به فى  تضاعيف الميثاق من الإيمان بالله تعالى وغير ذلك من الفرائض وقيل : هو  ماكتب عليهم فى الانجيل من الإيمان بالنبى صلى الله عليه و سلم فنبذوه وراء  ظهورهم واتبعوا أهواءهم وتفرقوا إلى اثنتين وسبعين فرقة فأغرينا أى ألزمنا  وألصقنا وأصله اللصوق يقال : غريت بالرجل غرى إذا لصقت به قاله الأصمعى  وقال غيره : غريت به غراءا بالمد وأغريت زيدا بكذا حتى غرى به ومنه الغراء  الذي يلصق به الأشياء وقوله تعالى : بينهم ظرف لأغرينا أو متعلق بمحذوف وقع  حالا من مفعوله أى أغرينا العدواة والبغضاء كائنة بينهم ....*


*
ويقول فيصل النجدي في توفيق الرحمن في دروس القرآن القرآن : 


قوله تعالى: {فَلَمَّا أَحَسَّ عِيسَى مِنْهُمُ الْكُفْرَ} ، قال مجاهد:  كفروا وأرادوا قتله، فذلك حين استنصر قومه: {قَالَ مَنْ أَنصَارِي إِلَى  اللهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنصَارُ اللهِ} . قال الضحاك:  الحواريون أصفياء الأنبياء. قال ابن إسحاق عن محمد بن جعفر: {فَلَمَّا  أَحَسَّ عِيسَى مِنْهُمُ الْكُفْرَ} والعدوان، {قَالَ مَنْ أَنصَارِي إِلَى  اللهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنصَارُ اللهِ آمَنَّا بِاللهِ} ،  وهذا قولهم الذي أصابوا به الفضل من ربهم {وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ}  ، لا كما يقوله هؤلاء الذين يحاجونك فيه، يعني: وفد نصارى نجران.


وفي التحرير والتنوير لمحمد الطاهر التونسي :

فَانْتَصَبَ الْمُشَبَّهُ بِهِ. وَهَذَا بَعِيدٌ، لِأَنَّ مِيثَاقَ  الْيَهُودِ لَمْ يُفَصَّلْ فِي الْآيَةِ السَّابِقَةِ حَتَّى يُشَبَّهَ  بِهِ مِيثَاقُ النَّصَارَى.
وَعُبِّرَ عَنِ النَّصَارَى بِ الَّذِينَ قالُوا إِنَّا نَصارى هُنَا وَفِي  قَوْلِهِ الْآتِي: وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قالُوا إِنَّا نَصارى [الْمَائِدَة: 82] تَسْجِيلًا  عَلَيْهِمْ بِأَنَّ اسْمَ دِينِهِمْ مُشِيرٌ إِلَى أَصْلٍ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ،  وَهُوَ أَنْ يَكُونَ أَتْبَاعُهُ أَنْصَارًا لِمَا يَأْمُرُ بِهِ اللَّهُ،  كَما قالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ لِلْحَوارِيِّينَ مَنْ أَنْصارِي إِلَى  اللَّهِ قالَ الْحَوارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنْصارُ اللَّهِ [الصَّفّ: 14] .


وفي التسهيل لعلوم التنزيل لإبن جزي :

{ وَمِنَ الذين قَالُواْ إِنَّا نصارى } أي ادعوا أنهم أنصار الله ، وسموا  أنفسهم بذلك ، ثم كفروا بالله ووصفوه بما لا يليق به ، وتتعلق من الذين  بأخذنا ميثاقهم والضمير عائد على النصارى { فَأَغْرَيْنَا } أي أثبتنا  وألصقنا ، وهو مأخوذ من الإغراء .


وفي فتوى على موقع اسلام ويب :

النصرانية ... ماهيتها ... انحرافها

[السُّؤَالُ]
ـ[ما مبدأ الدين المسيحي؟ وهل يعبد النصارى عيسى عليه السلام؟ وهل يخلطون  بينه وبين عبادة الله تعالى؟ ومن هي مريم عليها السلام بنظرهم؟ وكم كتاب  عندهم؟ .. فقد سمعت من أحد المسمين أن عيسى عليه السلام كان له أربعة  تلاميذ لكل منهم كتاب والكتاب الوحيد المحرف كان لأحد التلاميذ؟ والذي  يتهمه النصارى بالكفر بينما المحرفون الآخرون فهم الذين يأخذون بهم..
وأخيرا أرجو إعلامنا بمصدر الفتوى وهل هي من عند الشخ القرضاوي حيث إنني  كلما أخذت فتوى من الموقع قال لي الناس إنه مجرد موقع على الانترنت لا نعلم  حتى من صاحب الفتوى وهل هو عالم أصلا؟ وما مدى علمه؟ ..
أخبرونا جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم]ـ

[الفَتْوَى]
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم أما بعد:

فإنّ أصل الدين المسيحي: النصرانية، وهو الدين المنزل من الله تعالى على  عيسى عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام، وأتباع دين النصرانية يقال لهم:  (النصارى) نسبة إلى بلدة الناصرة في فلسطين، والتي ولد فيها المسيح عليه  السلام، أو لأنهم نصروا عيسى عليه السلام، ثم أطلق على كل من ادّعى اتّباع  المسيح تغليباً، قال تعالى: (قال الحواريون نحن أنصار الله) [الصف: 14] .
وفي العصور المتأخرة أطلق عليها (المسيحية) ، وعلى أتباعها (المسيحيون)  إمعاناً منهم في الانتساب إلى المسيح، وتخلّصاً من مقت المسلمين لاسم  (النصارى) الذي جاء ذمُّهُ في القرآن والسنة.

( مبتورة )

*


> *[FONT=&quot]يقول الباحث رؤوف أبو سعده*[/FONT]




*مين ؟!*


*بس تعرف ، المصيبة في الجزء ده :*




​
*يعني ببساطة انت نصراني *





> *[FONT=&quot]لأن المسيح عليه السلام لم يكلم الحواريين باللغة العربية ، فكيف يكون *
> *[FONT=&quot]الإشتقاق من اللغة العربية ؟!!![/FONT]*[/FONT]


*صراحة  جملة كوميدية !! ، اذا كان اصلا المسيح جعلتوه مسلما ومبشرا بمحمد وان  التلاميذ قالوا " إنا نصارى " ومع ذلك كله وجعتم أصواتنا في القول ان اللغة  العربية لا قيمة لها في الحوار هنا لان كل اللفظ ليس عربي ( أصل اللفظ ) ،  فعدتم تقولون يقول المعجم كذا وكذا وكذا وكل هذا هراء لا طائل منه وعندما  حاصرتكم ونقتكم قلتم انه لا يتكلم العربية !! هو اصلا قال الكلام ده !!


معلش ، المفسرين اقروا واعترفوا وصرت انت نصراني *



​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يوليو 2011)

*



قبل أن نجيب على هذا السؤال ، نستعرض شيئاً من أقوال العلماء حول أصل التسمية لهذه المدينة ..

أنقر للتوسيع...


صراحة لا اعيب عليك هنا لانه مستوى معروف ، هناك فرق بين اسم المدينة  ومن  اين جاء اسم المدينة " الجذر للإسم " .. ولكن جميل ، ما الجديد ؟






    = أما بخصوص دخول اسم المدينة إلى  العربية ، فإنه وبالتأكيد قد تم  قديماً  من إحدى اللغتين الساميتين  (الآرامية أو العبرية) ، ويشهد بذلك تطابق الجذر العربي للكلمة مع نظيريه فيهما ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا   انت عرضت حاجات مالهاش دعوة بالموضوع أصلا وبعدها لقيت نفسك لسة واقف عند   النقطة اللي بدات منها وماقدمتش جديد فقررت أن " تفتي " و " تخترع "  وتقول  هذه الجملة بلا دليل !!

فتقول " بالتأكيد " ولا يوجد أصلا شك في حقيقة أن كلامك غير صحيح وأيضا تقول " بالتأكيد " بلا دليل فأنت سألت سؤالا وقلت "   كيف دخل اسم مدينة الناصرة إلى اللغة العربية  ؟! " وبعدها انت بنفسك أجبت بالمزاج وقلت الجملة المقتبسة !! فأي علم هذا !!؟

برضو كيف دخلت ؟

وتقول " تطابق الجذر العربي " !! هى الكلمة الأعجمية بقت لها جزء عربي ؟!! بل هى الكلمة دي أصلا تطابق اي شيء عربي ؟

تعالى كدة احطهم جنب بعض ،، " netser " ، " notserah " ، " Netzer  " ، " ne·tser فأين هذا الجذر العربي الذي يقول " نتسير " أو " نوتسيراه " أو " نيتزير " !! او احذف الياء من كلهم فيصيرون " نتسِر " أو " نوتسِراه " أو " نِتزير " !!!
 


لقد وضعت لنا ما كتبته المعاجم العربية ( والتي هى أصلا هنا بلا قيمة ) :   نصرونة ، نصري ، نصران ، نصورية ، نصرة ، ...إلخ !، وهذا كله ليس جذر لان   الكلمة ليست عربية أصلا ولكن لا مشكلة ، اين هنا التطابق المزعوم ؟

مع العلم ان هذا جذر الإسم العبري نفسه وليس اليوناني !





  وبخصوص هذه النقطة أنقل لكم كلام ثمين للإستاذ القبطان المسلم :

أنقر للتوسيع...

شيء عجيب أن يستخدم احدكم " بحث " احد آخر ! ، وكأن هذا الـ " آخر " صحيح !! عجبي !!


*


> *
> ܢܳ ܨ ܪܰ ܬ ( ن َصْ رِ ة )    الآرامي
> 
> נָ צְ רַ ת (نـَ صْ رَ ة)   العبري *


*بالطبع  هذا  هو التخريف ! ان تخترع أن أصل كلمة " نصارى " ( التي أصلا لا نعرف  أصلها )  هو " نصرة " ومن بعدها تقوم بإرجاع الكلمة العربية إلى كلمة عبرية  و أخرى آرامية !!

من قال أصلا أن أصل ناصرة في هذه أو تلك هو " نصرة " المزعومة ؟

فمثلا :

*


> *(2) وأما اسمها الآرامي الأصلي فيظهر في الفشيطتا السريانية هكذا:
> ܢܳܨܪܰܬ (نـَصْرِة).*


*

أريد المكان الذي إقتبست منه هذه الكلمة بهذه الحركات ..



*


> *  נָ צְ רַ ת (نـَ صْ رَ ة)   العبري *


*

لماذا كتبت الحروف ن ص ر ة ، ولم تكتبه ن ص ر ت ؟:smil12:







   أما بخصوص اللفظ اليوناني فهو مستبعد  تماماً من تعريب الإسم مباشرة من  خلاله ، ويكفي دليلاً أن الصيغ اليونانية  الثلاث لاتشتمل حتى على حرف  الصاد ( ς أو σ) !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هذا هو مستوى المسلم حقيقةً !
أي كلمة هذه التي لا يوجد لها حرف الصاد ؟

امال الكلمة دي أية :

*​*Ναζωραι̃ος*​*





أما بخصوص اللفظ اليوناني فهو مستبعد  تماماً من تعريب الإسم مباشرة من خلاله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالطبع  لان اللفظ اليوناني هو الذي يفضح كل الموضوع لانه هو الوحيد الوحي لأن  العهد الجديد كتب باللغة اليونانية وأما العبرية فهى للعهد القديم ولم يأتي  فيها أصلا كلمة " ناصرة " او " ناصرياً " والسريانية هى ترجمة ، فلذلك  يأتي اللفظ اليوناني ليهشم كل الأكاذيب التي صنعتموها ..









بعد كل هذه الإختراعات ، يدخل الى إختراعات جديدة ولكنها حصرية له فيدخل في :* *

*


> * النقطة الخامسة :
> هل النصارى هم  المسيحيين ؟! أم هم طائفة مهرطقة ظهرت وانقرضت ؟!*


*
عرفنا قبل هذا ان تأثير الثقافة العربية طوال الأربعة عشر قرنا من الزمان  المنصرم قد طغى فالبلاد التي كانت تتكلم السريانية والعبرية أو الآرامية أو  القبطية .. إلخ ، لم يعد أي منهم يتكلمها الآن بل حلت محلهم اللغة العربية  بثقافاتها ، وعرفنا انه يوجد من يخلط بينهم بفعل القراءة في كتب التراث  الإسلامي والتغلغل فيها وا التاريخ أو أي ما كتب بالعربية طوال الأربعة عشر  قرناً ،فصار المسيحي عندما يأتي ليقول " أنا مسيحي " ، تراه يقول مثلا ، "  انا نصراني " ظنا منه أن هذه كتلك ، ، المهم ، ، أعتمد المعترض في هذا  الجزء على الخبث وإستخدام عامل الثقافة ، كيف ؟ أصبح يأتي بمن أسماهم "  مؤرخون " مسيحيون وأتى من كلامهم انهم يقولون لفظ " نصراني " و " نصرانية "  بلا مشكلة ، فأراد أن يضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد ، فمن جهة يقول انهم مؤرخون ،  لانهم طالما هم مؤرخين سيتكلمون عن العصور الأولى للمسيحيية الى الآن ،  وفي نفس الوقت من الجهة الأخرى لأنهم تأثروا بالثقافة العربية فسيصيرون  يستخدمون لفظ " نصراني " و " نصرانية "... إلخ في حديثهم ، وبالتالي ظـن المعترض انه بهذا الأسلوب الملتوي وبهذه الطريقة الهشة ، سيؤرخ اللفظ نفسه  ، أي أنه بهذه الطريقة سيثبت أن اللفظ نفسه موجود منذ العصور الاولى  للمسيحيية ( بالطبع أقصد اللفظ نصارى وليس ناصريين ، أي أتباع الناصري ) ،  وهذا مدعاة للضحك ! ، فدعونا نعرض جزء يسير من الأدلة الحقيقية ثم نفند كلامه تماماً كما هى عادتنا ...


كانت شبهة الجزيرة العربية دائماً مكتظة بالعبادات الوثنية والهرطقات وكانت  سرعة إنتشار الهرطقات بها والتعاليم الخاطئة كبيرة ، ولنأخذ بعض الأمثلة  ،،


يقول فيليب سكاف عن القديس إغريغوريوس النيصي ( تنيح 394 م ) :

**By the same Synod Gregory is chosen to visit and endeavour to reform the Churches of Arabia and Babylon, which had fallen into a very corrupt and degraded state.   He gives a lamentable account of their condition, as being beyond all   his powers of reformation. On this same journey he visits Jerusalem and   its sacred scenes: it has been conjectured that the Apollinarian  heresy  drew him thither. Of the Church of Jerusalem he can give no  better  account than of those he had already visited. He expresses  himself as  greatly scandalized at the conduct of the Pilgrims who  visited the Holy  City on the plea of religion. Writing to three ladies,  whom he had known  at Jerusalem, he takes occasion, from what he had  witnessed there, to  speak of the uselessness of pilgrimages as any aids  to  reverence and faith, and denounces in the strongest terms the moral   dangers to which all pilgrims, especially women, are exposed.*​ *Schaff, P. (1997). The Nicene and Post-Nicene Fathers Second Series Vol. V. Gregory of Nyssa: Dogmatic Treatises, Etc. (6). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

**

وجاء في كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة ليوسابيوس القيصري ( 339 م ) :

**About the same time others arose in Arabia, putting forward a doctrine foreign to the truth.   They said that during the present time the human soul dies and  perishes  with the body, but that at the time of the resurrection they  will be  renewed together. And at that time also a synod of considerable  size  assembled, and Origen, being again invited thither, spoke  publicly on  the question with such effect that the opinions of those  who had  formerly fallen were changed.*​ *Schaff, P. (2000). The Post-Nicene Fathers (electronic ed.). electronic ed. (1). Garland, TX: Galaxie Software.


*​*
ويقول القديس جيروم ( تنيح 420 م ) :* *Beryllus,   bishop of Bostra in Arabia, after he had ruled the church gloriously   for a little while, finally lapsed into the heresy which denies that   Christ existed before the incarnation. Set right by  Origen, he  wrote various short works, especially letters, in which he  thanks  Origen. The letters of Origen to him, are also extant, and a  dialogue  between Origen and Beryllus as well, in which heresies are  discussed. He  was distinguished during the reign of Alexander, son of  Mammaea, and  Maximinus and Gordianus, who succeeded him in power.
*​ *Schaff, P. (2000). The Post-Nicene Fathers (electronic ed.). electronic ed. (3). Garland, TX: Galaxie Software.*​ *The  Nazarenes appear at the close of the fourth century as a small and  insignificant sect dwelling beyond the Jordan in Pella and the  neighbouring places﻿1﻿.  Indications of their existence however occur in Justin two centuries  and a half earlier; and both their locality and their name carry us back  to the primitive ages of Jewish Christianity. Can we doubt that they  were the remnant of the fugitive Church, which refused to return from  their exile with the majority to the now Gentile city, some because they  were too indolent or too satisfied to move, others because the  abandonment of the law seemed too heavy a price to pay for Roman  forbearance? 1 Epiphan. Haer. xxix. 7; comp. Hieron. de Vir. Ill. § 3.

Lightfoot, J. B. (1892). Dissertations on the Apostolic age (74). London;  New York: Macmillan.*​ *

ويقول لويس شيخو اليسوعي الذي إستشهد به المعترض :* *


هذا ولا ندعي أن النصرانية الغالبة على بادية الشام كانت صافية خالية من كل  شائبة وضلال. كلا بل نعلم حتى العلم أن  البدعة اليعقوبية تسربت إلى تلك  الجهات وكدرت صفاء الإيمان بما أدخلته من  المعتقدات الباطلة في طبيعتي  السيد المسيح وبزعمها ن المسيح طبيعة واحدة  كما هو أقنوم واحد فمزجت  اللاهوت بالناسوت وبلبلت كل تعاليم الخلاص.
ولم تكن اليعقوبية البدعة الوحيدة التي فوضت أركان  التعاليم الرسولية بل  دخل إلى بلاد العرب كثيرون من المبتدعين الذين كانوا  يؤملون رواج أضاليلهم  في أنحائها دون أن يلاقوا فيها زاجراً يزجرهم ولا  وازعاً يزعهم. وكان بعضهم  يفرزن إلى جهات العرب لينجوا من مصادرة ملوك  الروم الذين كانوا يريدون  قهرهم على جحود أضاليلهم فيفضل أولئك المتشيعون  الهرب إلى بادية العرب.  فكثروا هناك ونشروا بدعهم حتى قال القديس أبيفانيوس أن بلاد العرب ممتازة  ببدعها (Arabia baeresium ferax) .* *



ويقول أيضاً :* *

**غير أن النصرانية في الجزيرة منذ أواسط القرن الخامس تشوّهت   بأضاليل البدع ولاسيما البدعة اليعقوبية التي انتشرت في تلك الجهات  انتشار  العدوى القاتلة ففصلتها عن مركز الوحدة وأوقعتها في لجّة الضلال.
قال يوحنا الأفسي في تاريخه السرياني أن ما جرى بين قبائل العرب المتنصّرة   من الجدال بسبب المجمع الخلقيدوني شتّت شمل كثيرين منهم حتى أصبحوا خمس   عشرة فرقة. ومثله قال ميخائيل الكبير وابن العبري في تاريخها الكنسي على أن   الكنيسة اليعاقبة يلقون التبعة على الكاثوليك وكان الأحرى بهم أن يلقوها   على سوء تصرّفهم وعصيانهم على المجمع المسكوني وكان رهبان النساطرة واليعاقبة يتسابقون إلى عرب البادية ليثبتوا بينهم زؤان أضاليلهم.   كأحودمه (559 575) تلميذ يعقوب البردعي الذي أخبر عنه ابن العبري في   تاريخه الكنسي "أنّه لما صار مفرياناً على المشرق ذهب ليدعوا إلى النصارنية   القبائل العربية الساكنة في الخيم ورد منهم كثيرين وجعل عليهم كهنة   ورهباناً وابتنى لهم دير يدعى الواحد دير عين قنّا والأخر دير جثان بقرب   تكريت".
* *

ويقول أيضاً :

ولا شيء  في هذه  الأبيات يشعر بيهودية سيف. ولو عرف أهل نجران وعرب النصارى في  اليمن أن ابن  ذي يزن من أنصار لليهودية لما مكنوه من الملك وعلى ظننا أن نساطرة العراق انتهزوا فرصة دخول الفرس في اليمن لينشروا هناك بدعتهم ولعلهم كانوا سبقوا إلى بثها قبل ذلك فعززوها. وفي تواريخ النساطرة ما يصرح بانتشار تلك البدعة في جنوبي العرب ومقاومتهم لليعاقبة.





ويكمل أيضاً :* *وبعض هذه البدع التي اتنتشرت في جهات العرب بالغ أصحابها في أضاليلهم فنبذ النصارى زعمهم وقبحوها كالفطائريين (Collyridens) الذين كانوا يبالغون في عبادة مريم العذراء، فيقدمون لها نوعاً من القرابين أخصها أقراص العجين ولفطائر وقد ذكرهم القديس أبيفانيوس في كتاب الهرطقات (ولعل هؤلاء المبتدعين هم الذين دعاهم ابن بطريق بالمريمية والبربرانية فافادنا أنهم كانوا يقولون"أن المسيح وأنه الهان من دونه الله"   وقد وصفهم بذلك ابن تيمية في كتابه الجواب الصحيح ودعاهم بالمريمانيين   والمريمانية، وعلى هذا البناء شرح مفسر والقرآن قوله: في سورة المائدة "أخذوني وأمي الهين" وقالوا في شرح في سورة النساء (ولا تقولوا ثلثة) أي لا تقولوا الآلهة الله والمسيح ومريم (كذا في شرح البيضوي والزمخشري وغيرهما) .
وقام غيرهما في أنحاء العرب وتطرفوا   على عكس ذلك فأنكروا عل العذراء مريم دوامها في البيتولية فسموهم لذلك   بالمعادين لمريم (Antidicomarianites) وذكرهم القديس أبيانيوس في كتاب   البدع.

وروى القديس إيلاريوس في رسالته إلى قسطنطين الملك (2 فرعاً من أشياع أريوس ظهروا ف جهات العرب وهو يدعوهم أقاقيين باسم أقاقيوس زعيمهم كانوا يذهبون إلى أن السيد المسيح هو ابن الله لزعمهم أن من قال ذلك جعل الله زوجة فخلطوا بين الولادة لجسدية والولادة الإلهية الروحية الأزلية المثبتة في الكتب المنزلة.
وقد ذكر حضرة الأب انستاس الكرملي في إحدى المقالات المنشورة في الشرق   (6:60) بدعة أخرى ومنها بقايا في العراق تعرف بالداؤدة أو الدواديين يعظم   أصحابها داود النبي ويكرمون السيد المسيح كنهم يجعلونه دون رتبة داود فكل   هذه البدع وغيرها التي شاعت خصوصاً بين القبائل اليهودية المتنصرة الساكنة   في حدود الشام والحجاز شوهت المعتقدات النصرانية الصحيحة في تلك البلاد.( بتصرف بسيط جداً )


(   بالبطبع مع التحفظ على لفظ " نصارى " الذي يعتبره لويس شيخو هنا (   المسيحيين ) نتيجة تغلغله في التراث العربي وتغلغل التراث العربي فيه ) ..




ولنأخذ بعض المعرفة عن هرطقات العرب الكثيرة :* *An Eastern sect which flourished about A.D. 200 to 400,  and which was so designated as being the "opponents of Mary". The  Ebionites were the first who maintained that Our Lord was merely the son  of Joseph and Mary. This doctrine became repugnant even to their own  adherents, and it was afterwards modified so as to teach that, although  Our Lord was born of Mary through the Holy Ghost, afterwards Joseph and  Mary lived in wedlock and had many other children. The sect denied the  formula "ever-Virgin Mary" used in the Greek and Roman Liturgies. The  earliest reference to this sect appears in Tertullian, and the doctrines  taught by them are expressly mentioned by Origen (Homilia in Lucam,  III, 940). Certain Arians, Eudocius and Eunomius, were great supporters  of the teaching. The sect attained its greatest development in Arabia towards the end of the fourth century, and  the name Antidicomarianites was specifically applied to it by St.  Epiphanius who wrote against them in an interesting letter giving the  history of the doctrine and proofs of its falsity (St. Epiphanius,  Contra Hæres., lxxviii, 1033 sqq.).    *​ *


http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/01562a.htm

* *وفي كتاب "A Protestant dictionary " :


*​*
**St. Epiphanius, Bishop of Constantia, in Cyprus, writing in the fourth century against the Collyridians, says:

 "After this a heresy appeared, which we have already mentioned slightly  by means of the letter written in Arabia about Mary.  And this heresy was  again made public in Arabia from Thrace and the  upper parts of Scythia,  and was brought to our ears, which to men of  understanding will be  found ridiculous and laughable. We  will begin to trace it out, and to  relate concerning it. It will be  judged (to partake of) silliness rather  than of sense, as is the case  with other like it. For, as formerly, out  of insolence towards Mary,  those whose opinions were such sowed hurtful  ideas in the reflexions of  men, so otherwise these, leaning to the  other side, fall into the  utmost harm...... For the harm is equal in  both these heresies, the one  belittling the holy Virgin, the other again  glorifying her over-much.  For who should it be that teach thus but  women? for the race of women  is slippery, fallible, and  humble-minded...... For some women deck out a  koutrkon that is to say, a  square stool, spreading upon it a linen  cloth, on some solemn day of  the year, for some days they lay out  bread, and offer it in the name of  Mary. All the women partake of the  bread, as we related in the letter to  Arabia,  writing partly about that...... Yea, verily, the body of Mary  was  holy, but was surely not God. Verily, the Virgin was a virgin, and  was  honoured, but was not given to us to worship; but she worships Him  who  was born from her according to the flesh, having come from heaven  out  of the Father's bosom......" This offering and eating of cakes was   probably derived from the worship of Artemis.

 C. H. H. Wright & C. Neil (Editors), A Protestant Dictionary, 1904,   Hodder & Stoughton, London, p. 390 (Under "Mary, The Virgin").

http://ia600208.us.archive.org/15/i...0wriguoft/aprotestantdicti00wriguoft_djvu.txt
*​ *

هذا  ويوجد من الادلة الكثير والكثير وهو أمر لا أعتقد ان فيه خلاف ، فشبة  الجزيرة العربية منذ القرن الرابع تقريبا وهى خليط بين الهرطقات والوثنيات  والعبادات الغريبة وهذا لا يخفى على أحد ، لذلك لن أطيل في هذا الجزء ..* *


ونتجه  الآن إلى لفظ " الناصريين " وما هو ومن هم وفهمه عبر العصور ،، وألخص لكم  ما سأعرضه في الآتي : هذا اللفظ Nazarenes، ناصريين ، كان قد أطلقه اليهود  على المسيحيين أي الرسل واتباعهم من المسيحيين الأوائل وهذا كان لأكثر من  سبب ، فأولاً لأن اليهود لا يمكنهم على الإطلاق أن يدعوا هذه الطائفة  الجديدة بإسم من ينتظرونه عبر الأجيال وهو " المسايا " أي المسيح ، فهم لا  يعترفون بيسوع أنه المسيح لأنه لو آمنوا بأن يسوع هو نفسه المسيح المنتظر  لديهم لأصبحوا مسيحيين مثل العدد الكبير منهم الذي قبل الإيمان وأصبح من  المسيحيين ، وبالتالي لم يكن لديهم إلا إطلاق إسم " ناصريين " اي نسبة  ليسوع الـ " ناصري " لأن التلاميذ والرسل وتابعيهم كانوا ينادون دوما بإسم  يسوع الناصري ، هذا السبب الأول واما عن السبب الثاني فهو ان مدينة الناصرة  هى من المدنة التي لها مكانة قليلة جدا عند اليهود في هذا العصر وكانت  تعبير عن الإحتقار ، فكان اللقب شامل جامع ، فمن جهة يشتمون المسيحيين  بدعوتهم " ناصريين " ومن جهة تعييرهم أنهم يتبعون  يسوع الناصري " المصلوب  منذ زمن يسير ، ولهذا لا نجد إسم مسيحيين قد أطلقه اليهود على المسيحيين بل  في أنطاقية ، المهم ، ظل هذا اللقب منسوب إلى المسيحيين وبالإنتشار السريع  للمسيحيية في كل العالم انتقل اللفظ مع البعض إلى المناطق العربية وتم  تحريفه إلى " نصارى " كما سيأتي فيما بعد ، كل هذا يمكن قبوله بنسبة ما في  هذا الوقت لأن عقيدة الـ س ، هى نفسها عقيدة الـ ص ، هى نفسها عقيدة الـ ع ،  واقصد هنا ( المسيحيين ، الناصريين ، النصارى ) وكل الإختلاف في تحريف  الإسم الذي أصلا أطلقه اليهود معاداة للمسيحيين ، لكن تأتي المشكلة بإنتشار  الهرطقات والخرافات وانتشار البدع اليهومسيحيية والمجموعات اليهومسيحيية  مع الوثنيين وعبدة الشمس والنار ووسط الجهل المدقع لهذه المنطقة ، فظل  اللفظ محفوظا " نصارى " ولكن اختلفت العقيدة تماماً ، فنسمع عن طائفة تؤمن  أن مريم العذراء هى إله ضمن الثالوث ( كما ذكرنا ) ونسمع عن طائفة مضاضة  تقول ان العذراء نعم انجبت المسيح بدون زواج ولكن بعد هذا انجبت ، كل هذا  وسط الطوائف اليهومسيحيية مثل الأبيونيون وغيرها ، فتم تغيير العقيدة  بالكامل حتى قال القديس أبيفانيوس في القرن الرابع عن هذه المنطقة العربية "  أن بلاد العرب ممتازة ببدعها " كما يذكر الأب لويس شيخو، ومن هنا إختلف  المعنى تماما ، ومن بعدها جاء الإسلام في هذه الأحوال وهذه الظروف ، فصار  يتكلم ضد الهراطقة هؤلاء فيقول لهم أن لا يتخذوا مريم إلهه ضمن الثالوث ! ،  وأن لا يتخذوا الله كأحد الثلاثة ( الله + مريم + عيسى ) ، و ان هذا  الثالوث جاء عن طريق أن " الله " تزوج " مريم " انجبا " عيسى " !! وصار  يرفض هذه العقائد التي هى أصلا لا علاقة لها بالمسيحيية الحقيقية ، لهذا  فالقرآن لا يرفض عقائد المسيحيية على الإطلاق بل عقائد الهرطقات التي نحن  أنفسنا نرفضها ، المهم ، بمرور الزمن ، إختفت هذه الهرطقات ( أو غالبها )  وانتهت او قلت جداً وبقيت المسيحيية الصحيحة بعقائدها الصحيحة إلى يومنا  هذا ، ولكن المشكلة الحقيقية تظهر هنا ، عندما بقى القرآن يقول بنفس هذه  الأوصاف التي هى أصلا عن المهرطقين ، يتقولها علماء الإسلام علينا نحن  المسيحيين الحقيقيين لان الهرطقات قد إختفت بالفعل ، فلم يجدوا إلا نحن  فنسبوا هذا الهرطقات لنا في وصف " نصارى " ، ومن هنا جاء الرفض لها تماماً  لا للإسم فقط بل لما يحمله هذا الإسم ( المحرف من الإطلاق اليهودي ) من  الهرطقات والبدع التي لا علاقة لها بنا ، حتى ان هذه الطائفة التي تسمى  بالناصريين ( وليس النصارى بالطبع ) كان لها إنجيل خاص من الأبوكريفا قد  تكلم فيه الآباء كثيرا ويسمى هذا الإنجيل بإنجيل بإنجيل الناصريين* * ،  ومن هنا لن يمكن إثبات هذا الإسم للمسيحيين على الإطلاق ، سواء من جهة  اللفظة نفسه او من العقيدة وخصوصاً من العقيدة ... نعود للادلة مرة أخرى  ...

رد القديس أغسطينوس على رسالة القديس جيروم :

**Shall I also sum up “the matter in debate, or rather your opinion concerning it “﻿591   (to quote your own expression)? It seems to me to be this: that after   the gospel of Christ has been published, the Jews who believe do  rightly  if they offer sacrifices as Paul did, if they circumcise their  children  as Paul circumcised Timothy, and if they observe the “seventh  day of  the week, as the Jews have always done, provided only that they  do all  this as dissemblers and deceivers.” If this is your doctrine, we are now  precipitated, not into the heresy of Ebion, or of those who are  commonly called Nazarenes, or any other known heresy,  but into some new  error, which is all the more pernicious because it  originates not  in.mistake, but in deliberate and designed endeavour to  deceive. If, in  order to clear yourself from the charge of entertaining  such sentiments,  you answer that the apostles were to be commended for  dissimulation in  these instances, their purpose being to avoid giving  offence to the many  weak Jewish believers who did not yet understand  that these things were  to be rejected,  but that now, when the doctrine of Christ’s grace has  been firmly  established throughout so many nations, and when, by the  reading of the  Law and the Prophets throughout all the churches of  Christ, it is well  known that these are not read for our observance, but  for our  instruction, any man who should propose to feign compliance  with these  rites would be regarded as a madman. What objection can there  be to my  affirming that the Apostle Paul, and  other sound and faithful Christians,  were bound sincerely to declare  the worth of these old observances by  occasionally honouring them, lest  it should be thought that these  institutions, originally full of  prophetic significance, and cherished  sacredly by their most pious  forefathers, were to be abhorred by their  posterity as profane  inventions of the devil? For now, when the faith  had come, which,  previously foreshadowed by these ceremonies, was  revealed after the  death and resurrection of the Lord, they became, so  far as their office  was concerned, defunct. But just as it is seemly  that the bodies of the  deceased be carried honourably to the grave by  their kindred, so was it  fitting that these rites should be removed in a  manner worthy of their  origin and history, and this not with pretence  of respect, but as a  religious duty, instead of being forsaken at once,  or cast forth to be  torn in pieces by the reproaches of their enemies,  as by the teeth of  dogs. To carry the illustration further, if now any  Christian (though he  may have been converted from Judaism) were  proposing to imitate the  apostles in the observance of these  ceremonies, like one who disturbs  the ashes of those who rest, he would  be not piously performing his part  in the obsequies, but impiously  violating. the sepulchre.*​ *591 See Letter LXXV. sec 13, p. 338. *​ *Schaff,   P. (1997). The Nicene and Post-Nicene Fathers Vol. I. The confessions   and letters of St. Augustin with a sketch of his life and work. (354).   Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.*​ *



هذه الشهادة مهمة جداً فهى تقريباً تلخص كل شيء ، فمن جهة قد عرّفنا الحوار  بين القديس أغسطينوس والقديس جيورم ان المسيحيين ليسوا هم الناصريين (  وبالتالي النصارى ) حيث فرق بين المسيحيين في جهة وبين الأبيونيين  والناصريين في جهة ، ومن جهة أخرى تماماً بين فساد عقائد هذه البدع  المهرطقة بإتباعهم لليهومسيحيية ، والتي حاربها القديس بولس الرسول في  رسائله كثيراً ومن بعده الآباء القديسيين .. وهذه الرسالة كانت رد على عدّة  رسائل كانت بين القديسيين جيروم واغسطينوس ، وهذه واحدة منها ، وهى أقوى  تأثيراً في موضوعنا هذا :


* *   The matter in debate, therefore, or I should rather say your opinion   regarding it, is summed up in this: that since the preaching of the   gospel of Christ, the believing Jews do well in observing the precepts of the law, i.e. in offering sacrifices as Paul did, in circumcising their children, as Paul did in the case of Timothy, and keeping the Jewish Sabbath, as all the Jews have been accustomed to do. If this be true, we fall into the heresy of Cerinthus and Ebion,   who, though believing in Christ, were anathematized by the fathers for   this one error, that they mixed up the ceremonies of the law with the   gospel of Christ, and professed their faith in that which was new,   without letting go what was old. Why do I speak of the Ebionites, who make pretensions to the name of Christian? In our own day there exists a sect among the Jews throughout all the synagogues of the East,   which is called the sect of the Minei, and is even now condemned by  the  Pharisees. The adherents to this sect are known commonly as  Nazarenes;  they believe in Christ the Son of God, born of  the Virgin Mary; and  they say that He who suffered under Pontius  Pilate and rose again, is  the same as the one in whom we believe. But  while they desire to be both Jews and Christians,   they are neither the one nor the other. I therefore beseech you, who   think that you are called upon to heal my slight wound, which is no   more, so to speak, than a prick or scratch from a needle, to devote your   skill in the healing art to this grievous wound, which has been opened   by a spear driven home with the impetus of a javelin. For there is   surely no proportion between the culpability of him who exhibits the   various opinions held by the fathers in a commentary on Sure, and  the  guilt of him who reintroduces within the Church a most pestilential   heresy. If, however, there is for us no alternative but to receive the   Jews into the Church, along with the usages prescribed by their law; if,   in short, it shall be declared lawful for them to continue in the   Churches of Christ what they have been accustomed to practise in the   synagogues of Satan, I will tell you my opinion of the matter: they will not become Christians, but they will make us Jews.*​ *Schaff,  P. (1997). The Nicene and Post-Nicene Fathers Vol. I. The confessions  and letters of St. Augustin with a sketch of his life and work. (338).  Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.


*​* 


وهذه شهادة رائعة بحق ،فهو يقول عن الطوائف السابق ذكرها وهى الأبيونيين  وأتباع ماني واتباع كيرنسُس والناصريين وفي النهاية يقول عنهم أنهم لن  يصبحوا مسيحيين " they will not become Christians " ! وصراحة الكلام قوي  لدرجة أنه لا يحتاج إلى أي تعليق ،ولكن لاجل من لم يفهموا المقصود ،  فالقديسيين هنا فرقوا تفريق واضح ظاهر بين المسيحييين كإسم وكعقدية وبين  الهرطقات ( ومن بينها الناصريين ) كإسم وكعقدية ويقول انهم لن يصبحوا  مسيحيين فكيف بعد هذا نكون نحن نصارى ؟!!


لاحظوا ان هذه كلها شهادات آبائية !! وتعرفون قدر الشهادات الأبائية جيداً ..



نعود مرة أخرى للأدلة وهذه المرة لإثبات أننا مسيحيين .. من أقوال الآباء ..


القديس إغناطيوس ( تنيح 110 م ) :

**I   therefore, yet not l, out the love of Jesus Christ, “entreat you that   ye all speak the same thing, and that there be no divisions among you;   but that ye be perfectly joined together in the same mind, and in the   same judgment.” For there are some vain talkers and deceivers, not Christians,   but Christ-betrayers, bearing about the name of Christ in deceit, and   “corrupting the word” of the Gospel; while they intermix the poison of   their deceit with their persuasive talk, as if they mingled aconite  with  sweet wine, that so he who drinks, being deceived in his taste by  the  very great sweetness of the draught, may incautiously meet with his   death. One of the ancients gives us this advice, “Let no man be called   good who mixes good with evil.” For they speak of Christ, not that  they  may preach Christ, but that they may reject Christ; and they speak  of  the law, not that they may establish the law, but that they may  proclaim  things contrary to it. For they alienate Christ from the  Father, and  the law from Christ. They also calumniate His being born of  the Virgin;  they are ashamed of His cross; they deny His passion; and  they do not  believe His resurrection. They introduce God as a Being  unknown; they  suppose Christ to be unbegotten; and as to the Spirit,  they do not admit  that He exists. Some of them say that the Son is a  mere man, and that  the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit are but the same  person, and that the  creation is the work of God, not by Christ, but by  some other strange  power.*​ *Schaff, P. (2000). The Ante-Nicene Fathers (electronic ed.) (1). Garland, TX: Galaxie Software.

**
نرى هنا الإسم مع القديس إغناطيوس في القرن الأول ..



يقول القديس يوستينوس الشهيد ( استشهد عام 165م ) :* *For   as all shrink from succeeding to the poverty or sufferings or  obscurity  of their fathers, so whatever the Word forbids us to choose,  the  sensible man will not choose. That all these things should come to  pass,  I say, our Teacher foretold, He who is both Son and Apostle of  God the  Father of all and the Ruler, Jesus Christ; from whom also we  have the  name of Christians.  Whence we become more assured of all the things He  taught us, since  whatever He beforehand foretold should come to pass, is  seen in fact  coming to pass; and this is the work of God, to tell of a  thing before  it happens, and as it was foretold so to show it happening.  It were  possible to pause here and add no more, reckoning that we  demand what  is just and true; but because we are well aware that it is  not easy  suddenly to change a mind possessed by ignorance, we intend to  add a  few things, for the sake of persuading those who love the truth,   knowing that it is not impossible to put ignorance to flight by   presenting the truth.* *Schaff, P. (2000). The Ante-Nicene Fathers (electronic ed.) (1). Garland, TX: Galaxie Software.
**

ويقول أيضاً :* *
*​ * And when Urbicus ordered him to be led away to punishment, one Lucius, who was also himself a Christian,   seeing the unreasonable judgment that had thus been given, said to   Urbicus: “What is the ground of this judgment? Why have you punished   this man, not as an adulterer, nor fornicator, nor murderer, nor thief,   nor robber, nor convicted of any crime at all, but who has only   confessed that he is called by the name of Christian?   This judgment of yours, O Urbicus, does not become the Emperor Pius,   nor the philosopher, the son of Caesar, nor the sacred senate.” And he   said nothing else in answer to Lucius than this: “You also seem to me to   be such an one.” And when Lucius answered, “Most certainly I am,” he   again ordered him also to be led away. And he professed his thanks,   knowing that he was delivered from such wicked rulers, and was going to   the Father and King of the heavens. And still a third having come   forward, was condemned to be punished.*​ *Schaff, P. (2000). The Ante-Nicene Fathers (electronic ed.) (1). Garland, TX: Galaxie Software.


*​ *وذكر هذا الإسم في مرات أخرى أيضاً ..


ويقول القديس بوليكاربوس ( إستشهد عام 156 م ) :* *For   the devil did indeed invent many things against them; but thanks be to   God, he could not prevail over all. For the most noble Germanicus   strengthened the timidity of others by his own patience, and fought   heroically with the wild beasts. For, when the proconsul sought to   persuade him, and urged him to take pity upon his age, he attracted the   wild beast towards himself, and provoked it, being desirous to escape   all the more quickly from an unrighteous and impious world. But upon   this the whole multitude, marveling at the nobility of mind displayed by   the devout and godly race of Christians, cried out, “Away with the Atheists; let Polycarp be sought out!”*​ *Schaff, P. (2000). The Ante-Nicene Fathers (electronic ed.) (1). Garland, TX: Galaxie Software.

**
وفي مشهد محزن مفرح وهو مشهد إستشهاد القديس بوليكاربوس يذكر لنا التهمة وهى أنه مسيحي :

**Polycarp Is Sentenced To Be Burned*​ *While   he spoke these and many other like things, he was filled with   confidence and joy, and his countenance was full of grace, so that not   merely did it not fall as if troubled by the things said to him, but, on   the contrary, the proconsul was astonished, and sent his herald to   proclaim in the midst of the stadium thrice, “Polycarp has confessed that he is a Christian.”   This proclamation having been made by the herald, the whole multitude   both of the heathen and Jews, who dwelt at Smyrna, cried out with   uncontrollable fury, and in a loud voice, “This is the teacher of Asia, the father of the Christians,   and the overthrower of our gods, he who has been teaching many not to   sacrifice, or to worship the gods.” Speaking thus, they cried out, and   besought Philip the Asiarch to let loose a lion upon Polycarp. But   Philip answered that it was not lawful for him to do so, seeing the   shows of wild beasts were already finished. Then it seemed good to them   to cry out with one consent, that Polycarp should be burnt alive. For   thus it behooved the vision which was revealed to him in regard to his   pillow to be fulfilled, when, seeing it on fire as he was praying, he   turned about and said prophetically to the faithful that were with him,   “I must be burnt alive.”*​ *Schaff, P. (2000). The Ante-Nicene Fathers (electronic ed.) (1). Garland, TX: Galaxie Software.

**وفي رسالة القديس إغناطيوس إلى القديس بوليكاربوس :

* *Seeing   that the Church which is at Antioch in Syria is, as report has  informed  me, at peace, through your prayers, I also am the more  encouraged,  resting without anxiety in God, if indeed by means of  suffering I may  attain to God, so that, through your prayers, I may be  found a disciple  [of Christ]. It is fitting, O Polycarp, most blessed  in God, to assemble  a very solemn council, and to elect one whom you  greatly love, and know  to be a man of activity, who may be designated  the messenger of God;  and to bestow on him this honor that he may go  into Syria, and glorify  your ever active love to the praise of Christ. A Christian has not power over himself,   but must always be ready for the service of God. Now, this work is  both  God’s and yours, when ye shall have completed it to His glory. For  I  trust that, through grace, ye are prepared for every good work   pertaining to God. Knowing, therefore, your energetic love of the truth,   I have exhorted you by this brief Epistle.*​ *Schaff, P. (2000). The Ante-Nicene Fathers (electronic ed.) (1). Garland, TX: Galaxie Software.*​ *
*​ *وفي الرسالة الثالثة للقديس إغناطيوس إلى أفسس :
*​*
* *Ye   have never envied any man. Ye have taught others. Only pray ye for   strength to be given to me from within and from without, that I may not   only speak, but also may be willing, and that I may not merely be called a Christian,   but also may be found to be [one]; for if I am found to be [so], I may   then also be called [so]. Then [indeed] shall I be faithful, when I am   no longer seen in the world. For there is nothing visible that is  good.  The work is not [a matter] of persuasion; but Christianity is great when the world hateth it.*​ *Schaff, P. (2000). The Ante-Nicene Fathers (electronic ed.) (1). Garland, TX: Galaxie Software.*​ *

*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يوليو 2011)

*فهذا اللقب تم قبوله من كل الآباء ، ببساطة لأنه إسم من ينادون به أصلا ، فيقول قاموس إيستون :

**Christian  —   the name given by the Greeks or Romans, probably in reproach, to  the  followers of Jesus. It was first used at Antioch. The names by  which the  disciples were known among themselves were “brethren,” “the  faithful,”  “elect,” “saints,” “believers.” But as distinguishing them  from the  multitude without, the name “Christian” came into use, and was universally accepted. This name occurs but three times in the New Testament (Acts 11:26; 26:28; 1 Pet. 4:16).*​ *Easton, M. (1996, c1897). Easton's Bible dictionary. 
*​*
ولكن ربما يسأل البعض ويقول ، لماذا كان هذا الإسم غير منتشر بكثرة وبكثافة  كبيرة في كتابات الآباء وحواراتهم ، أو لماذا كان يتعمد غير المسيحيين  إطلاق هذا الإسم على المسيحيين ولماذا كان يشهر المسيحي بالضيق من هذا  الإسم ، ليس لهذا الإسم لشيء فيه ، بل لما يتعرض له المؤمن من إضطهادات  عنيفة تصل إلى الموت بمجرد ان يُعرف انه مسيحي فكان عقوبة أن الشخص يكون "  مسيحي " هى الموت ، فهذه كانت تهمة في حد ذاتها تستحق الموت أو على أقل  تقدير العذاب ، فكان يتضايق المسيحي من إطلاق الإسم عليه لأجل ما سيتعرض له  من عذاب فيما بعد :

**Those accused of believing in Jesus Christ were asked whether or not they were “Christians.” If they admitted to the name, they were put to death, or else, if they were Roman citizens, sent to Rome for trial (Letters 10.96). In the days of persecution of the early church, the use of the term was dangerous, because it clearly marked them out in the minds of the Romans as believing in a god who was in opposition to the emperor.  But nonetheless, in the church, as early as 1 Pet 4:16,  honor was  associated with those who suffered because they bore the name  of their  Messiah, since suffering as a “Christian” glorifies God.*​ *Freedman, D. N. (1996, c1992). The Anchor Yale Bible Dictionary (1:926). New York: Doubleday.


*
*وهذا واضح من الخطاب الذي أرسله الإمبراطور تراجان إلى بيليني ردا على  خطابه ، فكان الأخير قد أرسل له ويستشيره فيه ليخبره بما يفعله مع أولئك  الذين يعتنقون المسيحيية أيقتلهم مباشرة أم يعذبهم أم ماذا يفعل معهم ، وأي  أعمار يتعامل معها ، واي جنس ، وهل لو عاد عن هذا الدين يسامحه ام يعاقبه  أيضاً ، ويقول له أنه يكرر السؤال مرتين ومع ذلك يعترف المسيحي أنه مسيحي  ولا ينكر الإيمان ، فيقوم بتهديده بأنه سيؤذيه ، أي انه يستشيره مشورة عامة  ليضع في عقله ما سيفعله تجاه هؤلاء المسيحيين :

**it is my invariable rule,  Sir, to refer to you in all matters where I feel doubtful; for who is  more capable of removing my scruples, or informing my ignorance? Having  never been present at any trials concerning those who profess  Christianity, I am unacquainted not only with the nature of their  crimes, or the measure of their punishment, but how far it is proper to  enter into an examination concerning them. Whether, therefore, any  difference is usually made with respect to ages, or no distinction is to  be observed between the young and the adult; whether repentance  entitles them to a pardon, or, if a man has been once a Christian, it  avails nothing to desist from his error; whether the very profession of  Christianity, unattended with any criminal act, or only the crimes  themselves inherent in the profession are punishable; on all these  points I am in great doubt. In the meanwhile, the method I have observed  towards those who have been brought before me as Christians is this: I  asked them whether they were Christians; if they admitted it, I repeated  the question twice, and threatened them with punishment; if they  persisted, I ordered them to be at once punished: for I was persuaded,  whatever the nature of their opinions might be, a contumacious and  inflexible obstinacy certainly deserved correction. There were others  also brought before me possessed with the same infatuation, but being  Roman citizens, I directed them to be sent to Rome. But this crime  spreading (as is usually the case) while it was actually under  prosecution, several instances of the same nature occurred. An anonymou s  information was laid before me containing a charge against several  persons, who upon examination denied they were Christians, or had ever  been so. They repeated after me an invocation to the gods, and offered  religious rites with wine and incense before your statue (which for that  purpose I had ordered to be brought, together with those of the gods),  and even reviled the name of Christ: whereas there is no forcing, it is  said, those who are really Christians into any of these compliances: I  thought it proper, therefore, to discharge them. Some among those who  were accused by a witness in person at first confessed themselves  Christians, but immediately after denied it; the rest owned indeed that  they had been of that number formerly, but had now (some above three,  others more, and a few above twenty years ago) renounced that error.  They all worshipped your statue and the images of the gods, uttering  imprecations at the same time against the name of Christ. They affirmed  the whole of their guilt, or their error, was, that they met on a stated  day before it was light, and addressed a form of prayer to Christ, as  to a divinity, binding themselves by a solemn oath, not for the purposes  of any wicked design, but never to commit any fraud, theft, or  adultery, never to falsify their word, nor deny a trust when they should  be called upon to deliver it up; after which it was their custom to  separate, and then reassemble, to eat in common a harmless meal. From  this custom, however, they desisted after the publication of my edict,  by which, according to your commands, I forbade the meeting of any  assemblies. After receiving this account, I judged it so much the more  necessary to endeavour to extort the real truth, by putting two female  slaves to the torture, who were said to officiate﻿240  in their religious rites: but all I could discover was evidence of an  absurd and extravagant superstition. I deemed it expedient, therefore,  to adjourn all further proceedings, in order to consult you. For it  appears to be a matter highly deserving your consideration, more  especially as great numbers must be involved in the danger of these  prosecutions, which have already extended, and are still likely to  extend, to persons of all ranks and ages, and even of both sexes. In  fact, this contagious superstition is not confined to the cities only,  but has spread its infection among the neighbouring villages and  country. Nevertheless, it still seems possible to restrain its progress.  The temples, at least, which were once almost deserted, begin now to be  frequented; and the sacred rites, after a long intermission, are again  revived; while there is a general demand for the victims, which till  lately found very few purchasers. From all this it is easy to conjecture  what numbers might be reclaimed if a general pardon were granted to  those who shall repent of their error.*​ *238 This  letter is esteemed as almost the only genuine monument of  ecclesiastical antiquity relating to the times immediately succeeding  the Apostles, it being written at most not above forty years after the  death of St. Paul. It was preserved by the Christians themselves as a  clear and unsuspicious evidence of the purity of their doctrines, and is  frequently appealed to by the early writers of the Church against the  calumnies of their adversaries. M.*

*

Pliny the Younger. (1909). Letters of Pliny W. Melmoth, Trans.). In The  Harvard Classics 09: Letters and Treatises of Cicero and Pliny (425).  New York: P.F. Collier & son.*

​*



فرد عليه الإمبراطور وقال :

**you have adopted the right  course, my dearest Secundus, in investigating the charges against the  Christians who were brought before you. It is not possible to lay down  any general rule for all such cases. Do not go out of your way to look  for them. If indeed they should be brought before you, and the crime is  proved, they must be punished;﻿ with the restriction, however, that  where the party denies he is a Christian, and shall make it evident that  he is not, by invoking our gods, let him (notwithstanding any former  suspicion) be pardoned upon his repentance. Anonymous informations ought  not to be received in any sort of prosecution. It is introducing a very  dangerous precedent, and is quite foreign to the spirit of our age.


*​ *Pliny the Younger. (1909). Letters of Pliny W. Melmoth, Trans.). In The Harvard Classics 09: Letters and Treatises of Cicero and Pliny (428). New York: P.F. Collier & son.*

​
*أي انه يقول له أنه لا يمكنه سن حكم عام لكل هذه الحالات في كل الظروف ،  ولكنه أعطاه حكم عام في أن لكي يعفو عن مسيحي لابد ان ينكر هذا الإسم "  المسيحي "  ويعود ويبخر للأوثان ... ومن هنا نتاكد تماماً ان هذا الإسم كان  عبارة عن تهمة في حد ذاته ضد المسيحيين وكان يتسبب في إستشهادهم ..*


*ومن هنا نعرف مدى أصولية ورسولية هذا الإسم المقدس " مسيحي " والذي هو وسام على صدر كل مسيحي حقيقي ..*


*وأحب ان أنهى هذا الجزء بدفاع القديس يوستينوس ضد الإمبراطور تراجان في هذا الشق :*
*[FONT=&quot]

*​*[FONT=&quot]تهمة الاسم*​​*
[FONT=&quot]إن الاسم ليس صالحًا ولا طالحًا، إنما الأعمال  المتعلِّقة بالاسم هي التى يجب أن نحكم فيها. فلو كان اسمنا هو تهمتنا،  لكنَّا أفضل الناس.[/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]وإننا لا نعتقد أنه يحق لنا أن نكون مبرَّرين بناء  على اسمنا وحده إذا زللنا. على أنه أيضًا، إذا ثبت أن أسلوب حياتنا لا  تشوبه شائبة، عليكم أن تبذلوا كل جهودكم حتى لا يُطعن في عدالتكم بمعاقبتكم  الأبرياء ظلمًا. ولا يصح أن يكون الاسم وحده سندًا للمديح أو اللوم، إذا  لم يوجد في الأعمال شيئًا يستحق المديح أو اللوم.

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]الاعتراف بالإيمان[/FONT]*​*
[FONT=&quot]كان أحرى بكم أن تعاقبوا الذين يتَّهموننا بأننا  مسيحيُّون، فإذا أنكر أحدنا وقال أنه ليس مسيحيًا، تخلون سبيله بسبب أنكم  لا ترونه مذنبًا. ولكن إن اعترف، فإن اعترافه ذاته يكون سبب الحكم عليه.  ولذلك نحن نطالب بفحص سلوك من يعترف ومن ينكر، حتى يبيِّن كل واحد أمره  بأعماله.[/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]ولاحظوا أننا نتكلَّم هكذا من أجل منفعتكم: إذ في استطاعتنا أن ننكر عندما نسأل.

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لا يقدِّم المسيحيُّون الذبائح؟[/FONT]*​*
[FONT=&quot]إننا لا نريد أن نشترى الحياة بثمن الكذب. إننا  نشتهي الحياة الأبديَّة غير الفاسدة، ونفضِّل الحياة مع اللَّه خالق الكون.  فإذا كنَّا لا نقدِّم ذبائح أو باقات ورد للأصنام التى صنعها الناس  وجعلوها في الهياكل، فذلك لأننا لا نرى مظهرًا للألوهيَّة في هذه المادة  عديمة الحياة.[/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]ثم يستطرد القدِّيس يوستينوس كلامه عن سخافة عبادة  الأوثان، فيقارن بين الوثنيَّة والمسيحيَّة، ثم يعقب بالكلام عن نزاهة  المسيحيَّين.

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]عرض نزاهة المسيحيَّين[/FONT]*​*
[FONT=&quot]يقول القدِّيس يوستينوس في خطابه للإمبراطور أنه  حينما تسمعون إننا ننتظر ملكوتًا، تفترضون بغير تدقيق أن الأمر يتعلَّق  بمملكة بشريَّة. لكننا نتكلَّم عن ملكوت اللَّه. وأن ما يثبت ذلك هو أننا  نرُد على أسئلتكم بأننا مسيحيُّون في حين أننا نعرف أن هذا الاعتراف سوف  يؤدِّي إلي الموت. فلو كنا ننتظر ملكوتًا أرضيًا، لكننا ننكر لكي ننقِذ  حياتنا، ونختبئ حتى لا يخيب آمالنا. ولكن رجاءنا ليس في هذا الزمن الحاضر؛  ونحن لا نخاف أيضًا من جلاَّدينا؛ وعلى أيّ حال، أليس الموت محتومًا؟[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]
عدم الخوف من الموت[/FONT]*​*
[FONT=&quot]الموت لا يخيفنا: وكل الناس يعلمون أنه لابد من الموت ولا جديد في هذا العالم. [/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]وإذا كان جلاَّدونا يعتقدون أنه لا يوجد شيء بعد  الموت، وأن الأموات يفقدون كل شعور، فهل هم يؤدُّون لنا خدمة بتخليصهم  إيَّانا من آلام واحتياجات هذا الدهر؛ بل هم لا يُسلَمون من اللوم بسبب  قسوتهم وعدم إنسانيَّتهم لأنهم لا يقتلوننا لكي يخلِّصوننا، إنما لكي  ينزعوا عنَّا الحياة والسعادة.[/FONT]* *

[FONT=&quot]إنكم تجدون فينا أكثر الأصدقاء الأنصار حماسًا لأجل  السلام؛ لأنه بحسب تعاليم ديانتنا، لا يستطيع أحد أن يتهرَّب من اللَّه،  سواء كان شرِّيرًا بخيلاً أو خبيثًا، أو كان رجلاً شريفًا ولكن كل واحد  يذهب إلي العقاب الأبدي أو الخلاص الأبدي كنحو أعماله. لو كان كل الناس  مقتنعين بذلك، لما رغب أحد أن يقترف ذنبًا في لحظة ما، لأنه يعلم أنه سيلقى  العذاب الأبدي في النار، ولكان كل إنسان يضبط نفسه تمامًا، ويزيِّن نفسه  بكل الفضائل حتى ينال الخيرات التي وعد بها اللَّه، وينجو من العقاب.[/FONT]*


*سلسلة مؤلِّفات القدِّيس ، يوستينوس ، نص خطاب القدِّيس يوستينوس إلى الإمبراطور الروماني ترجمة يوسف حبيب و مليكة حبيب يوسف 



المهم نعود لما يمسيه هو إثباتات ..

يقول :* 



> *هل النصارى هم  المسيحيين ؟! أم هم طائفة مهرطقة ظهرت وانقرضت ؟!
> الجواب قطعاً هم المسيحيين ، والدليل على ذلك من 3 أوجه :
> 
> = الجانب اللغوي : أجمع علماء اللغة أن  لفظة (نصارى) عند العرب ، يقصد بها اتباع المسيح عليه السلام ، وذلك نسبة  إلى الناصرة - البلد التي نشأ وترعرع فيها المسيح – وكذلك يؤمن المسيحيين  بأن المسيح نشأ وترعرع في الناصرة.*


*


أولاً : أريدكم ان تتذكروا جملة " أجمع علماء اللغة أن  لفظة (نصارى) عند العرب ، يقصد بها اتباع المسيح عليه السلام " لأنه لم يكن في وعيه حين كان يكتبها أو لم يدرك ما كتب بالفعل وسنعود لها بعد قليل ..

ثانياً : نقول ، كل كلام علماء اللغة العربية لا يمثل أي قيمة أو شبهة قيمة  ولا وزن له ، ليس بالكيف ، ولكن لأن الكلمة ليست عربية ولهذا كلامهم كله  أخف من وزن الذرة إذا ما وزن بالأطنان ..


ثالثاً : العرب دائما ما تُحرّف الأسماء إلى غير منطوقها الأصلي كما حدث  ذلك مع كثير من الأسماء فمثلا يسوع أصبح عيسى ويوحنا أصبح يحيى ...إلخ ،  ويقول جرجي زيدان في كتابه العرب قبل الإسلام صـ 166 :
* 





*رابعاً  : قلنا سابقاً ، لو كان تعريب الإسم هو المشكلة فنادونا بالإسم كما هو  موجود في اليونانية بحروفه اليونانية ، فماذا نفعل لكم اكثر من هذا ؟!*​ 
*خامساً : واما عن كلامك انت انه جاء من الناصرة فكله إفتراضات لا دليل  عليها كما لا دليل على الإسم العربي لهذه المدينة كما وصفوه ! بل وكما لم  يعرفوه !*




> = الجانب التاريخي :
> لكي نجيب على هذا السؤال يجب أن نستعرض شيئاً من تاريخ معرفة العرب للمسيحية ودخولها إلى بلدانهم :


*
أولا : أما عن الجانب التاريخي فأعتقد أنك ستعيد التفكير فيه بعد ما قدمنا  سواء في الجزء الاول من البحث هو الثاني هذا ( وليتكم تقوون إلى نهاية  الرابع )..

ثانياً : انت لم تعتمد على شيء تاريخي هنا ، لماذا ؟ انت اعتمدت على أن  تأتي " بمؤرخ " يكون ثقافته هى أصلا عربية ، فيكون قد تأثر بها ، فيقلب إسم  " مسيحي " إلى " نصراني " وفقا للثقافة العربية ، وبالتالي ستجده عندما  يتكلم عن المسيحيّة الحقّة انه يقول " النصرانية " نظرا لتأثره الشديد  بالثافة العربية ، فكان التلبيس منك ان تأتي " بمؤرخ " يقول بلفظ " نصارى "  في بداية المسيحيية ، ظنا منك ان هذا يعد تأريخاً للفظ نفسه وليس تأثراً  بالثقافة العربية .. لذلك لا تجروؤن أن تأتوا لنا من المصادر العالمية التي  لم تتأثر بالثقافة العربية ولذلك كل ما تأتون به لا يزن في ميزان العلم  وزن ذرة !
*



> وتلخص  لنا الباحثة "نهى زعرب قعوار" -  حاصلة على اللقب الاول في علوم اللاهوت  والفلسفة وعلم النفس - ذلك في  كتابها (تاريخ الناصرة، مسيرة عبرالعصور)  بالقول :
> (إن أول من آمن بالمسيحية وأول من اعتنقها في تاريخ الشعوب هم العرب في الجزيرة العربية ...)


*يعني  سكان العرب آمنوا بالمسيحيية ولا بالنصرانية !! عايزين نعرف حرفياً ، هم  آمنوا بـ " المسيحيية " بهذه الحروف ، أم بـ " النصرانية " !! فهذه كما  تقول أنت "  حاصلة على اللقب الاول في علوم اللاهوت والفلسفة وعلم النفس  " ،وهذا يضرب كلامك السابق في نقطتين ، أولهما الإسم وهو " نااااااااصرة "  وثانيهما " ان من آمن ، قد آمن بالمسيحيية " وليس بالنصرانية !!!

ألم أقل لك أنكم تلبسون على البسطاء بإستخدام المتشبعين بالثقافة العربية فقط !!؟

عيب ..*




> وكثيراً ما نسمع النصارى يزعمون بأن أهل تلك النصرانية في البلاد العربية كان نسطوريين ويعقوبيين و... ، وهؤلاء هراطقة - في زعمهم -
> وهذا صحيح


*أولاً : أنت لست أهلا لكي تقول " صحيح " أو " خطأ " فأنت في مصاف تلاميذ التلاميذ فيجب ان تتعلم فقط ولا تبدي حتى رأياً .

ثانيا : كذبت ، فلم تسمع من نصراني ، بل ( تماشياً ) مسيحي !، فإنضَبِط ..*


الشيء الغريب انه بعد هذا يقول :



> ولكن متى* تشوهت المسيحية* بتلك الهرطقات في البلاد العربية ؟!
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*أي انه يقول بأن هذه الهرطقات انتشرت في القرن الخامس ، طيب ،  مع ان هذا الكلام غير دقيق من جهة ويحتاج لتوضيح من جهة اخرى كما بينا ،  ولكن ، جميل ، لنتفق ، إذن قبل الإسلام تشوهت المسيحيية ، إذن الإسلام لم  يتكلم عن " المسيحيية ط بل عن " تشوهاتها في شبه الجزيرة العربية " نشكر  حسن تعاونكم معنا ..*




> ومن خلال استعراض كلام المؤرخين يتضح لنا أن العرب قد عرفت المسيحية في وقت مبكر جداً جداً   - باتصالهم المباشر مع المسيح نفسه ، وبتبشير بولس وغيره - ومن ذلك الوقت   وحتى منتصف القرن الخامس الميلادي (انتشار الهرطقات) كانت المسيحية  موجودة  ومعروفة لدى العرب ، وبالتالي لابد أن العرب عرفت هذا الدين ومن  يعتنقه  باسم ما


*سؤال بسيط : متى طائفة الناصريين المهرطقة والأبيونية واتباع ماني والمريمية إلخ إلخ .؟*



> = الجانب العقائدي (الديني) :
> عندما أشار الله لعقائد النصارى في كتابه الكريم ، فإنه ذكر المفاهيم الرئيسية والخطوط العريضة للعقيدة المسيحية ، والتي هي في الغالب تنطبق على معظم طوائفهم الحاليين أو المهرطقين ..


*خطأ  ، لم يشر ولا إلى المفاهيم الرئيسية ولا غيرها ولا الخطوط العريضة ولا  الرفيعة ولا شيء يخصنا ، ولذلك تجد المسيحي اليوم يتعجب من ما ينسبه المسلم  إليه من ان الثالوث عبارة عن مريم + الله + عيسى !! ، وان هذا الثالوث أتى  بالتزوج ، الله تزوج مريم وأنجبا عيسى !! وغيرها من الإتهامات التي لا  دليل عليها إلا ترديدها منكم بغير فهم .. وسوف اريك ، ثم ان جملتك الاخيرة  هذه تثير الضحك عليك ، حيث أنك تقول بأنه أشار الى العقائد التي تنطبق على  معظم الطوائف الحاليين أو المهرطقين !! فهل الحاليين هم المهرطقين من وجهة  النظر المسيحيية ؟!!! عجبي !


*


> وما يهمنا الآن هو الطوائف الحالية والتي ينفي أصحابها أنهم مقصودين في القرآن :


*بل ينفي ذلك قرانك نفسه والعقل وكل منطق وكل علم !*



> ( لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ   ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا إِنْ أَرَادَ   أَنْ يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ   جَمِيعًا وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا   يخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ )
> وقال سبحانه :
> ( لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ   ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا   اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ   حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا   لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ )


*جدلاً  - يمكن تفسيرها بشكل يجعلها لا تمت بصلة لأي شيء مسيحي وهو ، اننا نقول ان  المسيح هو الله المتجسد فيكون لفظ " الله " في النص القرآني هنا " اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ  " يقصد به اللاهوت بدون الناسوت ومن هنا يتوافق كتابك مع كلامنا ، إذ ان  المسيح لم يكن لاهوتا فقط بل لاهوتا متحدا بالناسوت ، ومن هنا نتوافق (  جدلاً ) ان من يقول أن الله ( اللاهوت فقط ) هو المسيح قد كفر !! ، هذا من  جهة ومن جهة أخرى نقول ( جدلاً ) ، ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد ولان التجسد (  التأنس - أخذ الجسد ) كان في ملء الزمان أي في لحظة معينة من الزمن ولم  يكن أزلي فيكون القول الدقيق ( جدلاً ) ان المسيح هو الله وليس العكس لان  الله كلاهوت هو السابق لوقت التجسد ( اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت ) ، ومن هنا  نتوافق في المعنى ولا يكون النص علينا أبداً ..*




> عن الثالوث : (لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلَاثَةٍ   وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَنْتَهُوا عَمَّا   يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ)


*من  قال أن الله هو ثالث ثلاثة ؟ الله ليس ثالث ثلاثة ، لان الثلاثة القرآنيين  هم " الله " + " مريم " + " عيسى " .. وهذا ما لا نقول به أبداً ، شكراً  .. إذن النص ليس علينا بل على المريميين ..*



> ومن العجيب أنك تجد نصارى يزعمون أن القرآن ذكر ثلاث آلهه !!


*
المشكلة في المسلم أنه يصر طوال عمره انه لن يقرأ ابداً كتابه ليعرف ماذا يقول فيه الهه ، انظر :
*
*وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ   قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ   إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلَا   أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ (116)*
*
اذن إلهك يكلم عيسى ويسأله ، هل انت يا عيسى قلت للناس ، خدوني أنا وامي إلهين ، من دون الله ؟

وطبعا المسيح لم يقل هذا !! لان هذا شرك بيّن ! فهؤلاء هم الثلاثة  القرانيين ! ، وهناك شيء جميل في هذا النص ، هذا النص لا يقول بأي حال من  الأحوال أن الله يريد ان عيسى وامه لا يعبدا بل يطلب منهما ان يكون هو  الثالث ويعتب عليهما في حالة انهما قالا للناس هذا الكلام ، انهم لم يدخلاه  في " الثلاثة " ! يعني عايز يكون الثالث لكن لم يقل انهما ليسا آلهه !!
* 




> بينما اللفظ القرآني هو (ثالث ثلاثة)


*أيوة ، ثالث ثلاثة آلهه !! بنص قرانك الذي يعتر ان عيسى وامه الهين + الله ! = 3 !*



> وكلمة (ثَالِثُ ثَلاثَةٍ) تدل على أنه  واحد من ثلاثة لكنه غير معين . فكل ثلاثة يجتمعون معاً


*لا ، خطأ منطقي منك في فهم قرانك ، لان الكلام الذي قبله يقول " لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلَاثَةٍ  " فهو قد حدد أحد الثلاثة وهو " الله " وهذا لا نقول به أبداً ، بل ان  الثالوث المسيحي هو " الآب " و " الإبن " و " الروح القدس " ، فاين الله في  وسطهم ؟*


> فالأقانيم في المسيحية ثلاثة


*فين قال إلهك اصلا بموضوع الأقانيم ده ؟ او فين قال بموضوع ان الثالوث هو " الآب والإبن والروح القدس " !؟؟

أرأيتم كم هو ضعيف المسلم ولا يستطيع ان يثبت كلامه من كتابه فيلجأ للكذب حتى على كتابه ليخرج نفسه من المأزق الذي أوقع نفسه فيه !!؟
*


> والله سبحانه بين لنا كفر كل من جعله "ثالث ثلاثة"  مهما كانت الفلسفة حول هذه الثلاثة


*البينة على من إدعى ( كذباً ) .. هل تجرؤ أن تأتي لنا بهذا الكلام من قرانك ؟*



> ومهما كانت مسمياتها وماهيّاتها


*المسلم لا يجد في قرانه ما يؤيد عقيدته فيلجأ إلى الإختراعات ليتقول على النص بما ليس فيه !*


بعد كل هذا الكلام الذي لا دليل عليه منه يأتي ويخترع ويقول :



> وبهذا يثبت خطاب الله للمسيحيين في الآية ..


*وأقول لك قول قرأنك ، فبُهتَ الذي كفر ..*



*




 --  : (وَإِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنتَ قُلتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَـهَيْنِ   مِن دُونِ اللّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا   لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِن كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي   نَفْسِي وَلاَ أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ عَلاَّمُ   الْغُيُوب)

 يدعي بعض النصارى أن القرآن أخطأ هنا في فهم عقيدة المسيحيين أو أنه تحدث عن ثالوث مهرطقين ، ومن ذلك قول أحدهم :



اتسأل هنا هل الة القرأن يتحدث عن العقيدة المسيحية ام عن عقيدة اخرى هل هذا ايماننا؟
 هل كان الة القرأن يجهل العقيدة المسيحية؟!                      

أنقر للتوسيع...

 - أولاً : القرآن هنا لا يتحدث عن ثالوث ، ومن زعم فعليه بالدليل من الكتاب أو السنة ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*دليلك انه لا يتحدث عن ثالوث ؟

إذا كان هو يقول " اتخذوني " و " امي " .. من دون " الله " لو بتعرف تجمع ، إجمع وقول النتيجة كام !*



> - ثانياً : نعم المسيحيين يؤلهون العذراء ، فالكاثوليك – أكبر طائفة مسيحية- تألهها :


*
كذبتم ، 
أولاً : لا يصح أن تأخذ كلام من علّامة أرثوذكسي عن الكاثوليك ، بل يجب أن  تأتي أنهم يقولون عنها انها إله من الثالوث أو انها الله من كتبهم هم ،  وذلك لان المسلم لا يفهم عقيدته ولا كتابه فكيف يفهم الحوار بين الطوائف في  اللاهوتيات ؟

ثانياً : القول بتأليه العذراء هنا ونسبه للكاثوليك لا يصح ، بسبب ان  التاليه المزعوم هنا هو تأليه شان ومكانه لكنها عبدة مخلوقة مثلنا تماما  تحتاج للخلاص مثلنا تماما ولا يميزها عن أصغر مسيحي إلا إيمانها الفائق  وأنها والدة الإله  فالمسيح هو إله العذراء وهى تعبده عبادة العبد المخلوق  للخالق ..

ثالثاً : الإستشهاد هنا بمجمله خاطيء ، لماذا ؟ ، لأن القرآن هنا يتحدث في  القرن السابع تقريباً فهل كان هنا كاثوليك في القرن السابع تعلى من مرتبة  العذراء كاليوم ؟ سننتظر الإجابة ..


*


> وللمزيد من الأدلة يرجى مراجعة موضوع الأخ معاذ :


سأرد عليه بمراجعه !! تخيل !!

هو إستشهد بـ "عبادة " ليضحك بها على المسلمين يوهمهم ان كلمة عبادة تعني انها مثل الله وقال :



> الأنبا تكلا                                                                   (7)في                                  موقعة على  الإنترنت                                                                   (8)يقر                                  ويؤكد أن مريم تُعبد في الكنائس  الكاثوليكية بل                                  وإنها عقيدة راسخة عندهم  :
> (يؤمن الكاثوليك أن *عبادة مريم* هي أعظم                                  وسيلة لحفظ البر والقداسة وأنه* يجب تقديم                                  العبادة لمريم مثل تقديم العبادة للقربان المقدس*)
> 
> 
> ...


*طيب تعالى نخش اللينك اللي هو وضعه بنفسه ، نلاقي موجود فيه :*

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*يؤمن الكاثوليك  ان عبادة مريم هى اعظم وسيلة لحفظ البر      والقداسة وانه يجب تقديم  العبادة لمريم مثل تقديم العبادة للقربان المقدس      (الافخارستيا).  والمقصود بالطبع بكلمة العبادة هنا ليست هي العبادة مثل الله      -حاشا- ولكنه المبالغة في التكريم والتبجيل والتقدير وإضفاء أموراً زائدة على      الواقع..  فهناك فرقاً بين كلمة adoration أي      العبادة والتوقير والافتنان، وبين كلمة worship أي      العبادة التي هي لله وحده عز وجل.  فلا يوجد ما يظنه الأخوة المسلمون ما      يُطلق عليه "تأليه العذراء مريم"!*[/FONT]



*هذا من نفس مصدره !*


* وسأكتفي بهذا ، لربما بقي لنا وقت للرد على هذه التراهات المسماه وفقا  لعلمكم " كتب " و " أبحاث " ، فالوقت ضيق للأسف ..واكتفي بهدم جملتك كاملة  كما أثبتنا ..*



> : (وقالت اليهود عزير ابن الله، وقالت النصارى المسيح ابن الله ، ذلك قولهم بأفواههم يضاهئون قول الذين كفروا من قبل، قاتلهم الله أنى يؤفكون)
> والنصارى تقول عن المسيح أنه ابن الله (بغض النظر عن تفسيراتهم للبنوة)


*هاهاها  ، كم انا أشفق عليكم ! فمطارق الحق قد هشمت رؤوس الباطل وكسرتها تكسيراً (  تعبيرات اسلامية وكان نفسي اقول نسف وتدمير والكلمات الجميلة دي  ) فصار المسلم يذكر النص وبسرعة بسرعة لابد ان يذكر عبارة هشة لا قيمة لها " بغض النظر عن تفسيراتهم للبنوة  " ويمكن ترجمتها بـ " هو كدة وخلاص ، ماتسألنيش ليه " ! وطبعا هذا الكلام  لأنه يعرف أنه خطأ فقال هذه الجملة ، لان مصطلح وفكر القرآن عن " إبن الله "  هو ان الله إتخذ صاحبة وعن طريق معاشرة جنسية انجب عيسى !! وهذا ما لم نقل  به نحن أيضاً !! 
فالقرآن يقول : 
*
* بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُ صَاحِبَةٌ وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ (101) 

وَأَنَّهُ تَعَالَى جَدُّ رَبِّنَا مَا اتَّخَذَ صَاحِبَةً وَلَا وَلَدًا (3)


يعني القرآن مستغرب جدا من الناس اللي بتقول ان الله لديه إبن لأنه لم يكن  له صاحبة !! وكأن الله لكي يكون لديه إبن لابد ان يكون لديه صاحبة !! أهذا  منطق !!؟

ثم ان الله في المسيحيية ( حتى لو تجاوزنا عن مسألة الصاحبة ) لم يتخذ ولد ،  لانه لم يكن وقت فيه الله الآب ولم يكن فيه الله الإبن ، فهو لم " يتخذ "  لانه منذ الأبد هو الإبن ، إذن من يقول ان الله اتخذ ولد عن طريق صاحبة ،  هو كافر بالثلاثة ! ولا تزعل يا سيدي ، بس مين اللي قال فينا ان الله اتجوز  مريم ابنة عمران وانجب منها عيسى !!؟؟؟

سننتظر الرد !


*


> وفي ختام المبحث اللغوي يتضح لنا أن النصارى هم المسيحيين بشهادة :
> - القرآن الكريم ، عندما تطرق لعقائدهم  ..
> - اللغة ..
> - التاريخ ..


*أثبتنا خطأك في كل هذا بكل الطرق الممكنة يمكن !*


​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يوليو 2011)

> [FONT=&quot]يظهر من هذا الجزء أن المعترض لم يفهم محتوى الموضوع الذي ظن أنه يردعليه ،[FONT=&quot]  فالنقطة محل النقاش والبحث هي حول اللفظة العربية (نصراني - نصارى) وصحة  إطلاقها لغوياً على المسيحيين


*أولا  : لا يمكن لك ان تقول أننا لم نفهم محتوى الموضوع فانت لست في مستوى او  نطاق الفهم لكي ترى إن كنا فهمنا ام لا ، بالإضافة الى أن عدم فهمك هو من  جعلك تقول هذا ، فعدم فهمك ليس ذنبا علىّ !

ثانيا : خطأ ، كلامك خطأ ، حيث ان اللفظة كما أثبتنا عن لفظ نصارى لغويا  وقد أثبتنا فساد هذا وعقيديا اثبتنا ايضا فشل مجرد التفكير في هذا ،  بالإضافة الى أن علماء الإسلام أنفسهم قالوا اننا سمينا نصارى لأننا "  نصرنا " المسيح أو" نصرنا " الله ... وعليه فانت نصراني 

ثالثا : الكلمة ليست عربية ( اقصد الكلمة الأصلية ) وبالتالي فلا علاقة  للعرب بها ، واما عن لفظ " نصارى " فنحن لم نختلف انه إدعاء عربي أصلا ، بل  هذا ما اثبتناه وبعدها أثبتنا خطأه !! فهل نسيت عن ماذا يتكلم الموضوع ؟
*


> [FONT=&quot]-  أولاً : لم يعترض أحد على  أنّ معنى الكلمة في اليوناني أو السرياني أو  حتى الصيني أو الهندي هو نسبة  إلى مدينة الناصرة التي منها المسيح جسدياً !
> 
> [FONT=&quot]- ثانياً : حتى الكلمة في العربية تعني بلدة الناصرة التي منها المسيح عليه السلام ، فما الجديد الذي أضفته ؟![/FONT][/FONT]


*
الجديد هو اني ضحكت عليكم وجعلتكم تلجأون إلى هذا أيضا لأني ضيقت عليكم  الطرق جميعها عليما ، فطالما الكلمة تتبع الناصرة فلنعد إلى كلمة الناصرة  اليونانية وإلى المراجع اليونانية لتشرحها لنا والى المصادر الغربية كلها  لتشرحها لنا لأنها كلها لا علاقة لها بالعربية !! 
**
لكن المصادر العربية حتى لو أثبت أن كلمة " نصراني " تعني " نبي " فلا قيمة  لهذا ، لان الكلمة أريد أصلا ان اثبت انها عربية 100 % وقد كان ببساطة  شديدة 
*


> [FONT=&quot]ومن الطريف في هذه النقطة ، أن المعترض يحاول أن يثبت أن الأصل والترجمة لكلمة ما تفيدان نفس المعنى !
> [FONT=&quot]مع أن الترجمة لأي كلمة وفي أي لغة ، تؤدي نفس المعنى للكلمة الأصل ، وهذا لايحتاج لإثبات !![/FONT][/FONT]


*فعلا  هو طريف جداً ، لماذا ؟ لان الكلمة " نصارى " هى تحريف للفظ " ناصريين " ،  فالمعنى في العربية لا يعرف هل هو نسبة إلى النصر ام الى نصرونة المزعومة ،  وفي العبرية الأصل جاء من " غصن " او " فرع " وفي اليونانية أصبحت علماً  وأما في العربية فيحتاجون إلى 14 قرنا ليعرفوا كيف جائت إليهم ويقفون كلهم  عند مقولة " القرىن قالها فنتبعها فقط " !

*


> [FONT=&quot]فمثلاً كلمة computer [FONT=&quot]  والتي تعني "آلة الإدخال والمعالجة والإخراج"[/FONT][/FONT]


*
لا اعرف ، هل انت متعمد ان تثبت انك لا تعرف أي شيء !؟

كلمة computer هى من الفعل comput  أي " يحسب " وجائت الـ er  للمفاعلة ليصبح حاسوب فهذه ترجمة ، لكن ان أقول  " كومبيوتر " هكذا يكون تعريب للحروف الإنجليزيية الى العربية وبالتالي لا  يصح أن اقول عليها " كمبوتر " أو " كمباتر " !! ثم أرجع لمراجع عربية  ترجعها الى جذر آخر !!
مثل كلمة فلسطين " هل يصح أن آخذها وافصلها إلى " فلس " وإلى " طين " ، ثم  اقوم بالمرجاع العربية بإثبات أن " فلس " هو " عملة "  و ان " طين " هو كذا  كذا كذا !!!


عجبي على مستواكم !

*[/FONT]


> [FONT=&quot]وكذلك الأمر عندما نترجمها لبقية  اللغات ، فما الداعي إذاً أن تضع لنا *ترجمات عديدة* للكلمة محل البحث وتقول  أنظروا إنها تفيد نفس المعنى !!![/FONT]


*تقصد معاجم عديدة ؟!

واما عن الترجمات فأثبت لكم منها أنها تنطق " ناااااااااصرييييييين " وليست " نصصصصارى " !

ألا تفهم الموضوع ومع ذلك تتجرأ وترد ؟*




> [FONT=&quot]-  ثالثاُ : يجب أن تنتبه إلى أمر  مهم ، وهو أن المدينة لاتختص بلغة وحي  كتابك فقط ، ولا تختص باللغات التي  كان يتكلمها المسيح عليه السلام ،  وإنما هي مدينة كباقي المدن والتي عندما  تتعرف عليها الشعوب المختلفة  تترجمها إلى لغاتها ، وذلك بغض النظر عن  الإستخدام الديني لهذه اللغة -إن  وجد- فيما بعد.[/FONT]


*طبعا  هذا الكلام أتفه من أن يقرأ فضلا عن أن ارد عليه ، فهو يقول أنها لا تختص  بلغة وحي كتابي !! ويقصد العبرية واليونانية !! امال تخص لغة اية ؟ إذا كان  جذرها وعلمها في لغة وحي كتابي !! ولا كمان اللغات التي كان يتكلمها  المسيح ؟!! صحيح ، ما هو اللي جعلوا الأنبياء مسلمين ومنهم المسيح نفسه  يقولوا اكتر من كدة ، عادي ! ويقول ان الشعوب ترجمتها إلى لغتها ، فواضح  انه يتكلم في موضوع آخر ، فنحن نتكلم عن لفظ " نصارى " !! وجذره واسمه  العلم اليوناني هل هو صحيح بالنسبة للفظ " نصارى " ام لا ، وليس ترجمت  الشعوب للكلمة ، فالكلمة هذا ما اثبته انها تخص العرب فقط " نصارى " وهذا  ما أضطررت انت لإثباته ايضاً !

وأما عن الإستخدام الديني ، فلا مهرب من أمامي ، فكيف تنسب إلى هرطقات تقوم  على اساسها بتكفيري وإستحلال دمي ، ومن غيرها لا يوجد لي كفر في كتابك ولا  إستحلال دمي !!

عجبي على هذه العقول !*

*افهمها  لك ببساطة ، لو أمة حاليا قالت على المسلمين انهم بيعبدوا بوذا ، وقالوا  ان هذا لا يجوز حسب إعتقادنا لانهم ليسوا من اهلنا وعشيرتنا ، وبالتالي  سيقتلونكم وفقا لما يعتقدون انكم تعتقدون به ومن غيره لن يقتلوكم فكيف لا  تقول لهم ان هذه العقائد لا أومن بها أصلا ؟!!*




> [FONT=&quot]يعني وحي كتابك هو من استخدم الكلمة اليونانية - المترجمة عن الأصل - وليس العكس ..[/FONT]


*عكس أية ؟ امال انا برجع لمراجع لغوية ليه ؟ مش عشان أصل الكلمة " لغويا " ولا " وحيا " !!

انت نسيت الموضوع كله !
*


> [FONT=&quot]والعجيب  الغريب يا أخوة أن المعترض  يرفض الرجوع للقواميس العربية لمعرفة اسم  المدينة وصيغة النسب إليها في  اللسان العربي ، بينما يقر برجوعه للقواميس  الإنجليزية لمعرفة ذلك فيها !![/FONT]


*فعلا  هو غريب على مثل من هم في مستوى عقلك الضعيف ، لماذا ؟ بالطبع انا لا اسبك  وسوف اثبت انك ذا عقل ضعيف إن كان موجودا ، فالقواميس الإنجليزيية تشرح  معنى الكلمة اليونانية بإيراد الكلمة في اليونانية أولا ثم شرحه جذرها  واستخدامها في اللغات المختلفة بــــــ " اللغة الإنجليزيية "  فهى لغة شرح  للأصول !!

لكن هل في مرجع عربي بيجيب أصل الكلمة اليوناني او العبري نفسه ويشرحها في الجذر الآرامي العبري أو اليوناني !؟؟

فهمت حاجة ؟

*


> سبحان الله وكأن أحداً قال أن الكلمة عربية !!


*ما هو ده المطلوب أصلاً ، انكم تفهموا ، ان كلمة ناصريين اليونانية لا علاقة لها أبدا بـ نصارى العربية !!!

عشان كدة ، دي عربية بحتة !*
*


المهم انه يعيد أسئلة كنا قد أجبنا عليها هان في الموضوع الاول ويتضح انه  لم يفهم الجواب فإعتبره هروب ، معلش ، ناخده على قد عقله ونجاوبه ببساطة ،،





                                           وكيف عرفت أنها Nazareth باللغة الأنجليزية !!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...



عن طريق ان هذا اسم علم للمدينة وليس للطائفة ... اللي بعده ..





  هل الكلمة إنجليزية وهل أصلها أنجليزي ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا ، اللي بعده ..





   ولماذا رجعت للقواميس الأنجليزية لتعرف كتابتها بالأنجليزي ورفضت أن ترجع  للقواميس العربية لتعرف كتابتها بالعربي ؟!!                      

أنقر للتوسيع...



لم ارجع للقواميس الإنجليزية بل للقواميس التي تشرح المعنى الأصلي باللغة  الإنجليزيية وأما العربية فلم تأتي بأصل الكلمة بل بتحريفها العربي أيضاً "  نصرونة " أو حتى " ناصرة " العربية أيضاً وكل هذا من نفس اللغة وليس من  لغة أخرى .. اللي بعده ..





[FONT=&quot]في الشق الإنجليزي أعترف برجوعه للقواميس الأنجليزية ![/FONT]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



القواميس لشرح المعنى بالإنجليزيية للغات الأصلية ..





أما في الشق العربي فضّل النصراني الذهاب إلى صحراء الربع الخالي ودفن رأسه في رمالها  :

أنقر للتوسيع...



لست مسلما لأفعل ما تعودت عليه !





 كيف عرفت أن الكلمة الصحيحة عربياً هي (ناصريين) وليست (نصارى) بدون الرجوع للمعاجم العربية ؟!  

أنقر للتوسيع...


عن طريق أن " نصارى " هى أصلاً في العربية ليست مأخوذة عن أي أصل عبري أو يوناني وأقصى ما يمكن يقال هنا منهم هو مجرد " إدعاء " ..

*


> [FONT=&quot]وكيف عرفت أن اللفظة "نصارى" مغلوطة لغوياً بدون الرجوع للمعاجم العربية ؟!      [/FONT]


*عن طريق أن " نصارى " هى أصلاً في العربية ليست مأخوذة عن أي أصل عبري أو يوناني وأقصى ما يمكن يقال هنا منهم هو مجرد " إدعاء " ..

*


> *[FONT=&quot] يحاول  المعترض هنا أن  يفصل هذا النص والذي ورد به اللقب -على لسان اليهود-  بصيغة الجمع على أتباع  المسيح ، عن بقية النصوص التي ورد بها اللقب بصيغة  الإفراد على المسيح  نفسه ، مع أن اللقب هو نفسه سواء أطلق بصيغة الجمع أو  الإفراد .. *
> *[FONT=&quot] فالصيغة المفردة أطلقت على المسيح وفي أصلها نسبة إلى المدينة التي عاش فيها (الناصرة) ، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وصيغة الجمع أطلقت على أتباعه وفي أصلها نسبة إلى المدينة التي عاش فيها (الناصرة)[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*
يحاول النصراني ( المسلم ) هنا أن يدعي على ما لم انطق به لأنه لا يجد ما  يمسكه على ففضل ان يخترع كلاما وينسبه إلى ّ ويرد عليه لضعفه أن يرد على  كلامي الموجود فعلاً !
وصدق من قال " من تكلم في غير ( المنطق ) فنه أتى بالعجائب " فهذا المسلم  أراد أن يدخل في نطاق الكلام بالعقل ، وما ادراكم كم الكوارث وهولها عندما  يتكلم مسلم بالعقل ! ، عموماً ، نعرض الموضوع بشكل بسيط عن طريق أسئلة  وأجوبة ،،

لماذا دعي المسيح بـ " يسوع الناصري " ؟ جـ : لانه من الناصرة ، اليس كذلك ؟ حسناً ..

لماذا دعينا نحن بـ " ناصريين " ؟
جـ : السبب ألأول أن " الناصرة بلد بلا قيمة وسط المدن اليهودية الكبرى  وكانت عبارة عن تقليل وإنقاص من الشأن للشخص الذي ينادى بها ،،
السبب الثاني هو لأننا نتبع يسوع المسيح الناصري ، أليس كذلك ؟ حسنا ،،
إذن ، لو كنا " ناصريين " لاننا " نتبع " يسوع المسيح الناصري " ، فإننا أيضاً " مسيحيين " لاننا نتبع " يسوع المسيح الناصري " و أيضاً أننا " يسوعيين " لأننا نتبع " يسوع المسيح الناصري " ولكن لأن لفظ " يسوعيين الىن هو لتعبير عن فئة معينة " فلهذا لا يعمم على الكل ..

الآن : هل نحن من الناصرة ؟ لا ( نسبة لا تكاد تذكر ) ، إذن بنفس السبب  الذي دعي لأجله يسوع المسيح بـ " الناصري " ( وهو انه من الناصرة ) فأننا  لا يصلح أن ننادى بالناصريين ولا حتى في عصر المسيح ، لماذا ؟ لان ليس كل  من دخل المسيحيية في حياة بولس الرسول والرسل أجميعن من " الناصرة " فلماذا  يدعوون بناصريين فقط ..؟


هذا ثانياً ،،
ثالثاً : هل قالوا لبولس الرسول أنه زعيم الناصريين " أم " زعيم شيعة  الناصريين " أي انه منشق عن اليهودية وأصبح مخالف للشريعة ويحق الإحتجاج  عليه يهوديا وبالتالي رومانيا لانه يدعوا لإله غير الإله اليهودي وغير  بالطبع الروماني ، ولذلك نجد أن بولس الرسول قد رد مؤكدا انه ليس زعيم لـ "  شيعة " غير " الأصل " فأثبت أنه يعبد الإله الذي يعبده آباؤه فقال : 

* *13 ‎ولا يستطيعون ان يثبتوا ما يشتكون به الآن عليّ‎.*​ *14 ‎ولكنني اقرّ لك بهذا انني حسب الطريق الذي يقولون له شيعة هكذا اعبد اله آبائي مؤمنا بكل ما هو مكتوب في الناموس والانبياء‎.*​ *15 ‎ولي رجاء بالله في ما هم ايضا ينتظرونه انه سوف تكون قيامة للاموات الابرار والاثمة‎.*​ *16 ‎لذلك انا ايضا ادرب نفسي ليكون لي دائما ضمير بلا عثرة من نحو الله والناس‎.*​ *17 ‎وبعد سنين كثيرة جئت اصنع صدقات لامتي وقرابين‎.*​ *18 ‎وفي ذلك وجدني متطهرا في الهيكل ليس مع جمع ولا مع شغب قوم هم يهود من اسيا*​ *19 كان ينبغي ان يحضروا لديك ويشتكوا ان كان لهم عليّ شيء‎.*​ *20 ‎او ليقل هؤلاء انفسهم ماذا وجدوا فيّ من الذنب وانا قائم امام المجمع*​ *21 الا من جهة هذا القول الواحد الذي صرخت به واقفا بينهم اني من اجل قيامة الاموات أحاكم منكم اليوم*​ *
*




*فهل عرف المعترض النصراني ( المسلم ) عن ماذا يتكلم الموضوع ام أنه تخصص سباب فقط ؟

*


> *[FONT=&quot]ولكن المعترض يحاول الإيهام بأن (ناصري) في الكتاب المقدس لاعلاقة لها بـ (ناصريين) في ذات الكتاب !!*[/FONT]


*شر البلية ما يضحك ، اقتبس من كلامي هذا الكلام ..


*


> *[FONT=&quot]ولننظر إلى صيغة الجمع بالعبري (*[FONT=&quot]נָצְרִים[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]) نجدها تشير إلى نفس المعنى بصيغة الإفراد ([/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]נָצְרִי[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]) ، ولو كانت تشير لأمر آخر مختلف لكانت الكلمتين - في الكتاب المقدس - مختلفتين كلياً في المعنى والرسم الكتابي ..[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]فالكلمة هي هي ، وإنما جمعت فقط ..[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*بالطبع  ، كل هذا الهجص قائم على أني أفرق في اللفظ بين " ناصري " وبين " ناصريين "  ! فأصبح يرد بهذا التهجيص على ما لم اقله أصلا ، ولكن للترويح عن النفس  ندخل في ما تكلم فيه لنريكم العجب العجاب في كلامه ...*


*طبعا هذا الشخص يأخذ اللغة بالشبة !! فيقول : ولننظر إلى صيغة الجمع بالعبري (נָצְרִים) نجدها تشير إلى نفس المعنى بصيغة الإفراد (נָצְרִי)  فقام بتظليل كل الكلمتين باللون البرتقالي ولكن فرّق الكلمة الاولى عن  الثانية في حرف الميم فقط !! ليقول ان كل الحروف إلا الميم متطابقة ! ولا  يعرف هذا الشخص اليود في الكلمة الثانية ماذا تسمى وما دورها في الكلمة هنا  وفي الكملة الأولى اليود والميم ما دورهم ، فصار يريد أن يؤكد ان حرف  الميم هو الإختلاف الوحيد !!! وبهذا فالكلمتان متطابقتان !!
عالم واخدينها بالشبة !*


*طبعا انا مش هاسأله الياء في الكلمة الثانية ما اسمها وما دورها ! حرام ، هو كفاية عليه اللي حصل له جراء هذا الموضوع ..*



*المهم نسأله سؤال أبسط وهو : هل هذه الصيغة נָּצְרַת صحيحة مع نطقها لو تعرفه .. ؟


*


> *[FONT=&quot]وكذلك في الآرامي صيغة الجمع *[FONT=&quot]ܢܳܨܪܳܝܳܐ[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] وصيغة الإفراد [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ܢܳܨܪܳܝܳܐ[/FONT][/FONT]


*أريد ان اعرف من اين اقتبست الكلمة التي تعبر عن الجمع هذه ؟

سأنتظر هذه الإجابة على وجه الخصوص أكثر من كل ما سبق ..


*


> *[FONT=&quot]وكذلك في اليوناني صيغة الجمع *Ναζωραι̃ων*[FONT=&quot] وصيغة الإفراد ([/FONT]*Ναζωραι̃ος[FONT=&quot] ، [/FONT]Ναζωραίου[FONT=&quot] ، [/FONT]Ναζαρηνέ[FONT=&quot] ، [/FONT]Ναζωραι̃ον[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ولو كانت تشير لأمر آخر مختلف لكانت الكلمتين مختلفتين كلياً ولو في[/FONT]* الرسم الكتابي  ..[/FONT]


*صراحة ، لا اعلم كيف تتجرأ وتتكلم في لغة لا تعرف أي شيء عن أي شيء له علاقة بها !!

فالكلمة في اللغة اليونانية هى عبارة عن جذر أي أصل الكلمة ثم الحالة  الإعرابية لها بتغيير نهاية الكلمة ! فقام هذا الــ ... بتظليل على ما يظنه  متاشبها ( وهو في غالبه الجذر ) وعندما وجد ان النهايات مختلفة لم يظللها  !! وكان من المفروض ان تكون الحالة الإعرابية للكلمة في كل الكتاب المقدس  واحدة وبالتالي النهايات واحدة !!

اديكوا مثال بسيط ، انا ممكن أقول " إلهً " او " إلهٍ " أو " إلهٌ " فهل  الأولى تختلف عن الثانية عن الثالثة في جذر الكلمة ؟ ام في الحالة  الإعرابية !!

ما لا يعرفه هذا الـ ... ان كل النهايات هذه هى حالات الكلمة الإعرابية في اللغة اليونانية !!

 فمثلاً كلمة " ناصرة " ، هى في الأصل " Ναζαρά " أي ناصرا يمكن ان تأتي في حالاتها الإعرابية " Ναζαράθ " أو " Ναζαράτ " او " Ναζαρέδ " أو " Ναζαρέθ "** أو " Ναζαρέτ " وأما عن الكلمة الجمع " Ναζωραι̃ων** "  فأصلها هو " Ναζωραῖος " ويمكن أن تأتي في الصيغ " Ναζωραῖος " او "  Ναζωραίου " او " Ναζωραίων " أو " Ναζωρηνός " أو " Ναζωρινός " ..


وهكذا فكل كلمة لها صورها الإعرابية تحدد الحالة الإعرابية والجنس والنوع والعدد فهؤلاء البشر يأخذون اللغة بالشبة !



الغريب والعجيب والمضحك والمبكي في آن واحد هو انه يقول " ولو كانت تشير لأمر آخر مختلف لكانت الكلمتين مختلفتين كلياً ولو في الرسم الكتابي " في حين انه نفسه وضع " Ναζωραι̃ος " ثم وضع " Ναζαρηνέ** " فكل اللون الاحمر هو إختلاف ! فهل هذا يثبت خطأ كلامه واستهاده هنا بحسب منطقه الفاشل ؟

*


> *[FONT=&quot]وبعض التوضيح السابق نعود لسؤاله :*[/FONT]


*طبعا هو يقصد التهجيص السابق ...*



*كنت قد سالت وقلت :*



> هل هو اعتراف كتابي اننا ناصريين ( نسبة الى الناصرة ؟ أم هو نقل كتابي لما قاله اليهود على المسيحيين ؟


*فرد ردا بلا دليل وقال :*



> *[FONT=&quot]نعم هو أعتراف كتابي*[/FONT]


*نريد إقتباس صريح حرفي من الكتاب المقدس نفسه علينا نحن اننا " ناصريين " ..*


*يارب يرد ولو لمرة ..*




> *[FONT=&quot]والدليل أن **[FONT=&quot]المسيح في الكتاب المقدس وصف نفسه بهذا اللقب :[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*كذاب ، المسيح وصف نفسه بأنه الناصري ..*



> *[FONT=&quot]الترجمة الأصح عربياً *[/FONT]


*كذبت ...*



> [FONT=&quot]ولم يستخدمه اليهود فقط ، أيضاً استخدمه يسوع على نفسه ودعاه به رسله ..
> [/FONT]


*لم يستخدمه ولا اليهود ولا المسيح له كل المجد ..

*


> [FONT=&quot]- أولاً : هل يوجد في الأصل لهذا اللقب (نصراني – ناصري) مايعيب أو يقدح في من يطلق عليه ؟![/FONT]


*
اما عن " نصارى " ، فتم توضيح كل شيء عنها لغويا وتاريخياً وعقيدياً ..

وأما عن " ناصري " فيوجد حاليا لانها اسم لطائفة مهرطقة ، و اما عن وقتها فهو كان للتصغير ..

*


> يقول قاموس الكتاب المقدس عن هذا الإسم :
> *(وعموماً، الناصري   هو أى مواطن من الناصرة في الجليل الأسفل، والتى كانت موطن الرب يسوع  طوال  الثلاثين عاماً الأولى من حياته، ومن ثم جاءت تسميته " يسوع الناصرى** " ، ولعل ذلك كان تمييزاً له عن غيره ممن كان يطلق عليهم اسم " يسوع " ، إذ كان اسماً شائعاً (انظر مثلاً كو 4: 11، فهو اللفظ اليوناني لاسم " يشوع " فى العبرية) .*


*يا ابني ، المسيح لانه من الناصرة ، دعي ناصرياً ، هل احنا من الناصرة ؟؟!*



> [FONT=&quot]ثانياً : هل يعني استخدام اليهود للقب على أتباع المسيح - بغرض التحقير والتهوين-  أنه أصبح معيب ومشين في ذاته ؟!  [/FONT]


*لا ... تم شرح لماذا هذا الإسم لا يصلح ..*



> *واستخدام الرسل لهذا اللقب ينفي أنه معيب في ذاته ، بالرغم من استخدام الأرواح الشريرة له .. *


*وهذا  من الخبل ! ، لان استخدام اللقب عن المسيح لا مشكلة فيه أصلا ، لماذا ؟  لان المسيح من الناصرة وبالتالي فهو ناصري ولأن في هذا الوقت لم تكون طائفة  الناصريين اليهومسيحيية قد ظهرت فلا يوجد في هذا الوقت ما يعيب !


فهل تقرأ وتريحنا ؟*



> [FONT=&quot]فالإسم إذاً لاعيب فيه وإن  استخدمه اليهود وغيرهم بقصد التحقير[/FONT]


*
هاهاهاها ، حقيقي ربنا يشفيك ، انت بتكتب وانت نايم ؟ ، ازاي استخدمه  اليهود بغرض التحقير وان الناصرة موضوع وضيع وفي نفس الوقت لا عيب فيه !!؟؟

قليل من العقل يكفيك يا نصراني يا مسلم*

*طبعا ده كله بالإضافة الى كلمة " شيعة " ..*



> [FONT=&quot] وإلا فإن نسبته لبلده بحد ذاتها ليس به  استحقار أو إهانة[/FONT]


*طبعا لان المسيح من الناصرة أصلا !! *



> [FONT=&quot]لذلك الطعن في الأسم جملة وتفصيلاً بحجة وروده على لسان اليهود بقصد التحقير هو أمر يرفضه العقل والمنطق[/FONT]


*السقيمان فقط ..*



> [FONT=&quot]بل يرفضه المسيحي نفسه من خلال قبوله لإسم (مسيحيين) والذي أطلقه الوثنيون في الأصل عليهم بقصد التحقير والإستخفاف[/FONT]


*سؤال هنا لاني مللت من التكرار ، لماذا لم يقولوا " شيعة المسيحيين " ؟*



> [FONT=&quot]" [FONT=&quot]دعي المؤمنون مسيحيين أول مرة في إنطاكية ( أعمال الرسل 11 : 26 ) نحو سنة 42 أو 43 ميلادية . ويرجح ان ذلك اللقب كان فى الأول شتيمة ( 1 بطرس 4[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : 16 ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قال   المؤرخ تاسيتس ( المولود نحو 54 م ) ان تابعي المسيح كانوا أناس سفلة   عاميين و لما قال اغريباس لبولس فى اعمال الرسل 26 : 28 ( بقليل تقنعنى ان   اصير مسيحيا ) فالراجح انه أراد ان حسن برهانك كان يجعلني أرضى بان أعاب بهذا الاسم ."[/FONT][/FONT]


*
يابني افهم ، لما يكون هم بيشتمونا بفخرنا ، يبقى ده عيبهم هم ، انهم مش  فاهمين ان ده فخر لاي انسان انه يدعى اسم الله عليه ، والآخر هو غير مسيحي  فلا يعرف قيمة الإسم !!

انت تبقرأ الكلام اللي بتجيبه ولا بتنقل من مواضيع اصحابك وخلاص ؟

*


> [FONT=&quot]ومع ذلك كله المسيحي يراه الآن جميلاً ، بينما الوثني كان يراه تحقيراً وسخرية ،     [/FONT]


*واحنا مالنا بنظرة الوثني ؟ طالما الإسم لا مشكلة فيه بل فخر ، فليظن ما يظنه ..*



> [FONT=&quot]ومع تغاضينا بعدم وجود دليل على أن المسيحيين الأوائل رفضوا تسميتهم باللقب الذي أقره يسوع ورسله (نصارى) !!  [/FONT]


*
يا مدلس ، كيف يرفضوا شيء غير موجود أصلاً ؟
واما عن الناصريين فتم وضع الأدلة !


وأذكركم بكلامي السابق :

**هذا  أمر   طبيعي جدا في الـ 10 سنوات الأولى اذ ان اليهود كانوا يطاردون  المسيحيين   بضراوة لأنهم دين جديد على ما تربوا عليه بالإضافة الى انهم  يسوع الذين   كانوا يكرهونه جداً بالإضافة الى انهم من الأمم الذين يعرفون  كالكلاب فكل   العوامل تجعلهم يكرهونهم ، وفي الحقيقة هذا الامر له امثلة  حية نعيشها في   هذه الفترة وهى مع المسلمون انفسهم حيث يأتي واحد فيقول  لنا " يا اربعة   ريشة " او يأتي آخر ويقول " يا كوفتس " او يأتي آخر ويقول  " يا خروف " أو   آخر يقول " يا عبدة المصلوب " وبالرغم من ان هذه كلها  اشياء ثابته لا عيب   فيها إلا انه قد يتضايق البعض من قولها بهذا الأسلوب  فالعيب ليس في الكلمة   بل في اسلوب الكلام والمقصد منه فمثلاً تحدث كثيراً  ان تجد مسيحي ماشياً  في  الشارع ويأتي طفل ويقول له " يا مسيحي " ! فهل  هذا سب للمسيحي ام انه  فخر  له ؟ فالطفل يقصد ان يهين المسيحي الذي يعرف  عنه خطأ انه يعبد الصليب   والتماثيل والصور و يعبدون الله والمسيح ومريم  ام عيسى وانهم يعبدون بشر و  و  و و ، فهذا هو ما يقصده وهذا ما قد يضايق  وليس الإسم نفسه بدليل تمسكنا   الآن بالإسم فما هو العار الذي في الإسم  الذي يجعلنا نحن نتمسك به بكل  قوة  وهم يخلون منه بكل قوة ( إن ثبت اصلاً )*




> [FONT=&quot]ثم ألا يعلم هذا الجاهل أن المسيحيين ما زالوا يتمسكون بتلك التسمية ويفخرون
> [FONT=&quot] بها ، وعلى سبيل المثال كثيراً مانسمع القس مكاري يونان يقول (باسم يسوع الناصري ..) ، وهذا لأنه مازال يفخر بالتسمية ..[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]وهناك أيضاً موقع مسيحي اسمه "كنيسة يسوع الناصري" :[/FONT]
> http://www.jesus-nazareth.com[FONT=&quot]/[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]وهذا لأن أصحابه المسيحيين مازالوا يفخرون بالتسمية ..[/FONT]  [/FONT]


*
طبعا ، عن وساخة وقذارة لسانك العفن وسفالة أخلاقك الوضيغة فلن ارد ، و اني  اتعجب ، من قال او رفض ان يسوع اسمه " يسوع الناصري " !!!!

انت فاهم الموضوع عن اية ولا اي كلام وخلاص بتملأ بيه الموضوع الهش ؟

المسيح يسوع هو ناصري لانه من النااااااااااصرة ، هل احنا من الناصرة ؟*



> [FONT=&quot]ونحن نكرر له بأن اللقب أعطي في الأصل بسبب نشأت المسيح في الناصرة[/FONT]


*تمخض الجبل فولد فأراً ! 

*


> [FONT=&quot]وإطلاق اللقب على أتباع المسيح من اليهود هو نسبة للمسيح[/FONT]


*طالما  نسبة للمسيييييييييح ، إذن فنحن مسيحيين ، فهو اسم المسيح وليس بلدته فمن  باب اولى تسميتنا بإسم الهنا وليس بإسم القرية التي عاش فيها !


**مشكلة منطقية قرآنية
**عرفنا ان كلمة " نصارى " جاءت من ان الحواريون نصروا عيسى بنص القرآن :
**
فَلَمَّا أَحَسَّ عِيسَى مِنْهُمُ الْكُفْرَ قَالَ مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى  اللَّهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ آمَنَّا  بِاللَّهِ وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ (52) آل عمران..

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا أَنْصَارَ اللَّهِ كَمَا قَالَ  عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ لِلْحَوَارِيِّينَ مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ  قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ  فَآمَنَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَكَفَرَتْ طَائِفَةٌ  فَأَيَّدْنَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  عَلَى عَدُوِّهِمْ فَأَصْبَحُوا  ظَاهِرِينَ (14) الصف ..
*​ *

إذن سبب التسمية كما قال العلماء هو ان الحواريون " نصروا عيسى " أمام الله  ، فسموا نصارى ، ومن بعدهم كل من نصروا المسيح ( المسيحيين ) سموا نصارى  ..

المهم ،،

هناك إشكاليتين :

الأولى : أن المسلمين بالطبع قد نصروا عيسى إبن مريم وأنصفوه ضد المسيحيين  الكفرة الذين حرفوا كتابهم وأساؤا لعيسى وقالوا انه صُلب وشُتم  .. وبالطبع  قد نصروا الله و أنكروا عليه الزوجة والولد ، وعليه ، فإنه يصبح كل مسلم  هو " نصراني " لانه نصر عيسى ونصر الله .. ويمكن تطبيق كل كلمة قيلت عن  النصارى في قرانهم عليهم ...



الثانية : أن المسلم عندما تسأله " لماذا لا ترضى أن تدعي المسيحي بـ  المسيحي ؟ " يقول لاننا لم نتبع المسيح الحق بل حرفنا كلامه و و و..إلخ ،  جميل ، المشكلة ان كلمة " نصراني " هى أيضاً من نصرتنا للمسيح ، اي اننا  نصرناه فسمينا نصارى ، إذن بنفس المنطق نحن منتسبون للمسيح هنا ، فلماذا  تنسبوننا للمسيح أيضاً ؟
*​* 





يتبع ..
*[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2011)

*ونضيف بعض اقوال القديس اغناطيوس عن تسمية اتباع يسوع المسيح بالمسيحين 
*



*وايضا*




*ايضا*




*هايل يا مولكا اكمل يا كبير *​


----------



## ابن الكلمة (14 يوليو 2011)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 
تسجيل متابعة .....


----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 يوليو 2011)

*رائع جدااااااااااااا مولكا*
​


----------



## mudy5 (15 يوليو 2011)

*شدني هذا الموضوع الجميل ، فأحببت أن استفسر عن بعض ما تفضل به صاحبه في المشاركة الأولى ، وإن وجدت استفسارات في بقية المشاركات سأضعها لاحقاً بإذن الله ..*


> =Molka Molkan;2897453*
> بعد هذا يأتي بمعاجم عربية ليأتي بمعنى الكلمة ومن اين اشتقاقها !! ، وهذه  قمة عدم الدراية أصلاً بالموضوع ، فنحن لم نختلف ان اللفظة عربية بهذا  الشكل ( نصارى ) فكيف يأتي بمراجع عربية ؟
> *


*صحيح اللفظة العربية التي عرف بها أتباع المسيح هي (نصارى) ، وهذا بحسب أقوال أهل اللغة ، أما (مسيحيين) فهي من الألفاظ الحديثة في اللغة العربية.

*


> *ليثبت ما لم نختلف فيه ؟ بل أن  المراجع العربية نفسها تقول ان الكلمة ليست من أصل عربي وإنما أعجمية ،  فكيف نأتي بالمعنى العربي لكلمة ليست أصلا عربية !!؟ عجبي !*


*100 %*
*ولهذا لايصح أن نقول أن كلمة (نصارى) هي كلمة عربية أو مشتقة من كلمة عربية لأنه :*


> *كيف نأتي بالمعنى العربي لكلمة ليست أصلا عربية !!؟*


*والصحيح أن كلمة "نصارى" كلمة أعجمية معربة من كلمة ليست عربية ، ولهذا لامعنى لها في العربية (مثل كلمة توراة وكاهن وإنجيل ونحوها)*
*
*


> *ولكن ، كيف مرّت على المسلم ؟ في الحقيقة هى لم تمر ، بل هو مررها عمداً فعند عرضه هذه الكلمة من هذا المعجم عرض الصورة كالآتي :
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*أشكرك لتنويرنا بخدعة المسلم للبسطاء أمثالي 
لكن لم أعرف من هو "الضرير" الذي قال أنها "ناصرة" وما علاقته بمعجم العين ؟
*


> فإن كان في الأصول المخطوطة لهذا الكتاب توجد كلمة " ناصرة " وما اُثبِت هو ما جاء في التهذيب فكيف يترك ما جاء في الأصول ويذهب إلى ما جاء في التهذيب !؟


*حقيقة لم أفهم هذا الجزء من كلامك ، أتمنى التوضيح أكثر*
* 
*


> المهم أنه يريد أن ينفي بشكل عام وجود هذا اللفظ " ناصرة " في أقدم الكتب  العربية وبالتالي عدم وجود هذا اللفظ أصلاًً قديما في عهد رسول الإسلام ! ،  حسنا لنرى ،،


*بحسب علمي المتواضع (وصحح لي لو أخطأت) ، أن لفظ "ناصرة" لم يعرف في عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا يوجد دليل واحد على ذلك ، وإنما عرف بعده بسنين عديدة 
وعموماً هذا أمر ليس بذي أهمية ،
لأنه حتى الأدلة والإستشهادات التي تفضلت بها في إثبات لفظة "ناصرة" قديماً ، هي نفسها ربطت بين بين ذات اللفظة "ناصرة" وبين "نصارى" :**
*


> *جاء في تفسير الطبري :
> **وهذه   الأبيات التي ذكرتها، تدل على أنهم سموا"نصارى" لنصرة بعضهم بعضا،   وتناصرهم بينهم. وقد قيل إنهم **سموا "نصارى"**، من أجل أنهم نزلوا أرضا يقال   لها"ناصرة".*


*
*


> *
> 1095 - حدثنا القاسم قال، حدثنا الحسين قال، حدثني حجاج، عن ابن  جريج:"**النصارى**" إنما** سموا نصارى** من أجل أنهم نزلوا أرضا يقال لها"ناصرة".
> * * *
> ويقول آخرون: لقوله: (مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ) [سورة الصف: 14] .*





> *
> * * *
> وقد ذكر عن ابن عباس من طريق غير مرتضًى أنه كان يقول: إنما **سميت النصارى نصارى**، لأن قرية عيسى ابن مريم كانت تسمى"ناصرة"، وكان أصحابه يسمون  الناصريين، وكان يقال لعيسى:"الناصري".*


*
*


> *1096 - حدثت بذلك عن هشام بن محمد، عن أبيه، عن أبي صالح، عن ابن عباس.
> 1096 - حدثنا بشر قال، حدثنا يزيد قال، حدثنا سعيد، عن قتادة قال: إنما** سموا نصارى** ، لأنهم كانوا بقرية يقال لها ناصرة ينزلها عيسى ابن مريم، فهو  اسم تسموا به، ولم يؤمروا به.*


*
*


> *1098 - حدثنا الحسن بن يحيى قال، أخبرنا عبد الرزاق قال، أخبرنا معمر، عن   قتادة في قوله: (الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا **نصارى**) [المائدة: 22] قال:   تسموا بقرية يقال لها"ناصرة"، كان عيسى ابن مريم ينزلها.*


*
*


> *وجاء في كتاب جمهرة اللغة لأبو بكر الأزدي المتوفي عام 321 هـ :
> 
> **والنصارى** يُنسبون إِلَى ناصرة، وَهُوَ مَوضِع، هَذَا قَول الْأَصْمَعِي، وَخَالفهُ قوم فَقَالُوا: يُنسبون إِلَى نَصْران، اسْم.*


*
*


> *
> 
> وجاء في كتاب الزاهر في معاني كلمات الناس لمحمد بن القاسم الأنباري المتوفي عام 328 هـ :
> 
> قال أبو بكر: قال بعض أهل العلم (97) : **سموا نصارى**، لنزولهم قرية يقال لها: ناصرة.*


*

*


> *وجاء في كتاب مشارق الأنوار على صحاح الآثار لأبو الفضل اليحصبي السبتي المتوفي عام 544 هـ :
> 
> (ن ص ر) وَقَوله **النصارى** قيل سموا بذلك نِسْبَة إِلَى ناصرة قَرْيَة بِالشَّام وَقيل م النَّصْر جمع نصران مثل ندمان وندامى والنصر المعونة وَقد تجئ بِمَعْنى التَّعْظِيم وَجَاء النَّصْر بِمَعْنى الْمَطَر وَمِنْه فِي الحَدِيث أَن هَذِه السحابة تنصر أَرض بني كَعْب أَي تمطرهم قَالَه الْهَرَوِيّ وَعِنْدِي أَن هَذَا وهم فِي التَّفْسِير لِأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا جَاءَ الْخَبَر فِي قصَّة خُزَاعَة وهم بَنو كَعْب حِين غدرت بهم قُرَيْش وَهِي كَانَت سَبَب غَزْوَة الْفَتْح وَنقض صلح قُرَيْش إِذْ كَانَت خُزَاعَة فِي عهد وَحُرْمَة فِي صلحهم وَالْأَشْبَه أَن الحَدِيث على ظَاهره من النَّصْر والمعونة بِمن فِيهَا من الْمَلَائِكَة أَو مَا شَاءَ الله
> 
> *


*
*


> *وجاء في مختار الصحاح لأبي بكر الرازي المتوفي عام 666 هـ :
> 
> ن ص ر: (نَصَرَهُ) عَلَى عَدُوِّهِ يَنْصُرُهُ (نَصْرًا) ، وَالِاسْمُ (النُّصْرَةُ) . وَ (النَّصِيرُ) (النَّاصِرُ) وَجَمْعُهُ (أَنْصَارٌ) كَشَرِيفٍ وَأَشْرَافٍ. وَجَمْعُ النَّاصِرِ (نَصْرٌ) كَصَاحِبٍ وَصَحْبٍ. وَ (اسْتَنْصَرَهُ) عَلَى عَدُوِّهِ سَأَلَهُ أَنْ يَنْصُرَهُ عَلَيْهِ. وَ (تَنَاصَرَ) الْقَوْمُ نَصَرَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا. وَ (انْتَصَرَ) مِنْهُ انْتَقَمَ. وَ (نَصْرَانُ) بِوَزْنِ نَجْرَانَ قَرْيَةٌ بِالشَّامِ تُنْسَبُ إِلَيْهَا (**النصارى**)  ، وَيُقَالُ: اسْمُهَا (نَاصِرَةُ) . وَ (النَّصَارَى) جَمْعُ (نَصْرَانٍ) وَ (نَصْرَانَةٍ) كَالنَّدَامَى
> 
> *


*

وهذا يعني أيضاً أن لفظ "النصارى" هو نسبة إلى مدينة "الناصرة" التي نشأ فيها المسيح عليه السلام بحسب المراجع التي أوردتها أنت.

*


> *بعد هذا يريد أن يضحكنا أكثر وأكثر ، فيأتي لنا بمعجم  المحيط ومعجم المنجد ، لبطرس البستاني ولويس معلوف ! ويريد أن يستشهد بهما على إعتبار انهم مسيحيين وجيب عليك يا مسيحي ان تسمع لهم !! بل ويريد ان يفحمني أكثر وأكثر ويأتي لي بأنهما كانا يعرفان لغات أخرى مع العربية مثل السريانية والايطالية واللاتينية والعبرية واليونانية والانجليزيية**  ، وبالطبع لا تعليق على مثل هذا السفة العلمي والمنطقي !
> *


*لماذا لاتعليق ؟*
*هل ممكن مثلاً أنهم تأثروا بالثقافة الإسلامية التي تغلغلت فيهم وتغلغلوا فيها ؟*
*
*


> *ولكن هل هذا هو فقط الذي فعله المسلم ؟ أونسيتم التدليس ؟ لماذا اقتطع المسلم هذا السطر من سياق الحديث ؟ تعالوا لنراه كاملا ثم نعرف لماذا قطعه المسلم :
> 
> ونَصَره ينصُره نَصْراً: أَعطاه. والنَّصائِرُ: الْعَطَايَا. والمُسْتَنْصِر: السَّائل. وَوَقَفَ أَعرابيّ عَلَى قَوْمٍ فَقَالَ: انْصُرُوني نَصَركم اللَّهُ أَي أَعطُوني أَعطاكم اللَّهُ. ونَصَرى ونَصْرَى وناصِرَة ونَصُورِيَّة «2» : قَرْيَةٌ بِالشَّامِ، والنَّصارَى مَنْسُوبُون إِليها؛ **قَالَ ابْنُ سِيدَهْ: هَذَا قَوْلُ أَهل اللُّغَةِ، قَالَ: وَهُوَ ضَعِيفٌ إِلا أَن نادِر النَّسَبِ يَسَعُه**، قَالَ: وأَما سِيبَوَيْهِ فَقَالَ أَما نَصارَى فَذَهَبَ الْخَلِيلُ إِلى أَنه جَمْعُ نَصْرِيٍّ ونَصْران، كَمَا قَالُوا ندْمان ونَدامى، وَلَكِنَّهُمْ حَذَفُوا إِحدى الياءَين كَمَا حَذَفُوا مِنْ أُثْفِيَّة وأَبدلوا مَكَانَهَا أَلفاً كَمَا قَالُوا صَحارَى، قَالَ: وأَما الَّذِي نُوَجِّهه نَحْنُ عَلَيْهِ فَإِنَّهُ جَاءَ عَلَى نَصْران لأَنه قَدْ تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ فكأَنك جَمَعْتَ نَصْراً كَمَا جَمَعْتَ مَسْمَعاً والأَشْعَث وَقُلْتَ نَصارَى كَمَا قُلْتَ نَدامى، فَهَذَا أَقيس، والأَول مَذْهَبٌ، وإِنما كَانَ أَقْيَسَ لأَنا لَمْ نَسْمَعْهُمْ قَالُوا نَصْرِيّ. قَالَ أَبو إِسحاق: واحِد النصارَى فِي أَحد الْقَوْلَيْنِ نَصْرَان كَمَا تَرَى مِثْلُ نَدْمان ونَدامى، والأُنثى نَصْرانَة مِثْلُ نَدْمانَة؛ وأَنشد لأَبي الأَخزر الْحِمَّانِيِّ يَصِفُ نَاقَتَيْنِ طأْطأَتا رُؤُوسَهُمَا مِنَ الإِعياء فَشَبَّهَ رأْس النَّاقَةِ مِنْ تطأْطئها برأْس النَّصْرَانِيَّةِ إِذا طأْطأَته فِي صَلَاتِهَا:
> فَكِلْتاهُما خَرَّتْ وأَسْجَدَ رأْسُها، ... كَمَا أَسْجَدَتْ نَصْرانَة لم تحَنَّفِ
> ...


*أنا فهمت من كلام ابن سيده أن قول أهل اللغة بأن "نصارى" تنسب إلى "**نَصَرى ونَصْرَى وناصِرَة ونَصُورِيَّة" هو ضعيف ، ولكنه من نادر النسب
وفي قول ابن سيده إقرار بصحة قول أهل اللغة "رغم ضعفه عنده"
بالإضافة إلى أن قول أهل اللغة هو حجة على ابن سيده حتى ولا رأى خطأ قولهم (وهذا لم يحصل)

صحح لي لو أخطأت الفهم ..
*


> *فالذين ربط الكلمة بالناصرة هم " الليث " ولم يقل أن هذا كلامه بل كلام من "  زعموا " والآخر هو الأعرابي وإبن سيده خطأّهُ وقال أن هذا القول " ضعيف "  ....و أما الباقي فلم يلتفت لتأصيل الكلمة بل بكيفية إفرادها وجمعها !!*


*
 كيف خطأه وقد قال :
*


> * إِلا أَن نادِر النَّسَبِ يَسَعُه*


*أعذرني ربما عندي مشكلة في فهم اللغة العربية بشكل سليم ، فأرجو التوضيح ..**
*

*
*


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يوليو 2011)

> *صحيح اللفظة العربية التي عرف بها  أتباع المسيح هي (نصارى) *


*
عربيا بالخطأ ، نعم كما أثبتنا ..

*


> *، وهذا بحسب أقوال أهل اللغة ، أما (مسيحيين) فهي  من الألفاظ الحديثة في اللغة العربية.*


*
وأقوال أهل اللغة لا قيمة لها لأنها ليست عربية ( أقصد الأصل ) كما أنهم لم يتحدوا في معنى ولا المفسرين ولا حتى اسم المدينة ..

وأما عن المسيحيين فاللغة العربية نفسها لا قيمة لها فلا قيمة ان كان حديثا او قديماً ( هذا جدلا ) ..

*


> *ولهذا لايصح أن نقول أن كلمة (نصارى) هي كلمة عربية أو مشتقة من كلمة عربية*


*
خطأ منطقي كعادة كل مسلم يحاول أن يتكلم بالعقل ، لماذا ؟

لأن اللفظة " نصارى " هى عربية ، ولم نقل انها مشتقة من كلمة عربية ، من قال هذا غير علماء اللغة العربية الذين اثبتنا ان كلامهم لا قيمة له ولا يزن مثقال ذبابة ؟

وعليه ، فطالما ان اللفظة " نصارى " عربية " وأنهم بانفسهم أقروا انها من أصل غير عربي ( وحتى هذا الأصل لا يعرفوه في لغته ) ، إذن فقد هدموا كلامهم بكلامهم وعليه أيضا يتم هدم اللفظة بتمامها لانهم عرب وهى ليست عربية ( الأصل ) ..

*


> *والصحيح أن كلمة "نصارى" كلمة أعجمية )*


*
خطأ ، " نصارى كلمة عربية " ...

*


> *معربة من كلمة ليست عربية *


*
خطأ آخر ، لانها هى نفسها التعريب ..

*


> *، ولهذا لامعنى لها في العربية *


*

العلماء قالوا عكس كلامك وهم كُثر وقد اوردنا شهادتهم أن نصارى قد تكون أتت من " أنصار " وعليه فأنتم نصارى وبالتالي فهى لها معنى .. 

*


> *أشكرك لتنويرنا بخدعة المسلم للبسطاء أمثالي *


*
ربنا يخليك 


*


> * لكن لم أعرف من هو "الضرير" الذي قال أنها "ناصرة" وما علاقته بمعجم العين ؟*


*
صراحة ، ليس لي علاقة بالمشاكل العائلية المعاجمية  ..

*


> *حقيقة لم أفهم هذا الجزء من كلامك ، أتمنى التوضيح أكثر*


*
ليس لدي وقت ، الصراحة ، ربما عندما أجد الوقت اعود فأشرح لك .. فاقادم أكبر ..

*


> * وعموماً هذا أمر ليس بذي أهمية ،*


*

إذن فلا داعي للتعليق عليه 

*


> * لأنه حتى الأدلة والإستشهادات التي تفضلت بها في إثبات لفظة "ناصرة" قديماً ، هي نفسها ربطت بين بين ذات اللفظة "ناصرة" وبين "نصارى" :
> *


*
وهذا جميل جدا ، لأننا أثبتنا ان كلام أهل اللغة العربية في لفظ " نصارى " لا قيمة له ، فبقي أن اثبت وجود اللفظ نفسه " ناصرة " وقد كان ...





 وهذا يعني أيضاً أن لفظ "النصارى" هو نسبة إلى مدينة "الناصرة" التي نشأ فيها المسيح عليه السلام بحسب المراجع التي أوردتها أنت.

أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم وبحسب كلامي أيضا " انا " أن الربط بينها وبين البلد هو كلامهم هو الذي لا قيمة له ، كما عدم اتحادهم على أصل اللفظة أصلا : فقال بعض علماء الإسلام ان اللفظ جاء من النصر !!

*


> *لماذا لاتعليق ؟
> هل ممكن مثلاً أنهم تأثروا بالثقافة الإسلامية التي تغلغلت فيهم وتغلغلوا فيها ؟*


*

أما عن " لماذا لا تعليق " فلأني علقت في الموضوع الأول كثيرا فلا احب التكرار ..

واما عن " هل ممكن أن يتأثروا " فهذا اجبت عليه في الموضوع نفسه ، فياحبذا لو تراجع الموضوع فليس معقولا ان اكتب الموضوع مرة في البداية ثم اكرره لكل مشارك يسأل عن نفس ما كتبته فعلا !




أنا فهمت من كلام ابن سيده أن قول أهل اللغة بأن "نصارى" تنسب إلى "نَصَرى ونَصْرَى وناصِرَة ونَصُورِيَّة" هو ضعيف ، ولكنه من نادر النسب
وفي قول ابن سيده إقرار بصحة قول أهل اللغة "رغم ضعفه عنده"

أنقر للتوسيع...


أين قال هو " عندي " ؟


كيف يكون ضعيفا " عنده " وفي نفس الوقت يقر بصحته ؟

وكيف يصحح على علماء اللغة ولماذا هو ضعيف في الأساس ؟




 بالإضافة إلى أن قول أهل اللغة هو حجة على ابن سيده حتى ولا رأى خطأ قولهم (وهذا لم يحصل)

أنقر للتوسيع...

وأما عن خطأ قولهم فالأولى الإثبات بدل الإدعاء ، وأما عن قول اهل اللغة فهو كله بلا قيمة ، واما عن رأيه فهو ايضا عندي بلا قيمة فهو ضدكم فقط ..




  كيف خطأه وقد قال :

أنقر للتوسيع...


خطأه انه قال " ضعيف " بدرجة ما واورد :




 إِلا أَن نادِر النَّسَبِ يَسَعُه

أنقر للتوسيع...

..


*


> *أعذرني ربما عندي مشكلة في فهم اللغة العربية بشكل سليم ، فأرجو التوضيح ..
> *


*

صراحة لن اجيد الشرح بلغة غير العربية التي " ربما " يكون عندك مشكلة في فهمها بشكل سليم ...





بالمناسبة : هل أنت كاتب المقالة التي انا رددت عليها ؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 يوليو 2011)

*من الواضح ان دا هو كاتب المقالة لان نفس الاسلوب اللى انت بتسال بيه هو نفس عرض المقالة فياريت تتابع معانا 
*


----------



## بايبل333 (15 يوليو 2011)

> *بالمناسبة : هل أنت كاتب المقالة التي انا رددت عليها ؟*


 
*ومتشغف انا الاخر لكى يرد على هذا السؤال .*


----------



## فايروس (15 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههه
بارك الله بيك اخي الغالي
اعلم اني اخ الك مسلم ومن اصل اسلامي شيعي
وايدك بان كلمة نصارى من اصل كلمات العربية الاصيلة 
وخرجة عن لسان نبينا محمد صلى الله علية واله وسلم
بس ياخي فرق بين المسلمين الدين الوهابي والسلفي وينسبون انفسهم للاسلام
لايتصلون باي معنى من معاني الاسلام اديان حقيرة واصل الفكرة اسرائيلية 
لاتزعل ولاتنقهر احنة انحبكم وانريد 
واتمنى نشتمع على الود والرحمة 
والدين المسيحي دين المحبة والتسامح 
شكرا لمجهودك الراقي


----------



## فايروس (15 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههه
بارك الله بيك اخي الغالي
اعلم اني اخ الك مسلم ومن اصل اسلامي شيعي
وايدك بان كلمة نصارى من اصل كلمات العربية الاصيلة 
وخرجة عن لسان نبينا محمد صلى الله علية واله وسلم
بس ياخي فرق بين المسلمين الدين الوهابي والسلفي وينسبون انفسهم للاسلام
لايتصلون باي معنى من معاني الاسلام اديان حقيرة واصل الفكرة اسرائيلية 
لاتزعل ولاتنقهر احنة انحبكم وانريد 
واتمنى نشتمع على الود والرحمة 
والدين المسيحي دين المحبة والتسامح 
شكرا لمجهودك الراقي​


----------



## حنا السرياني (22 يوليو 2011)

يرفع....


----------



## بايبل333 (22 يوليو 2011)

*ذهب مع الريح صاحب المقالة ......*


----------



## Samir poet (22 يوليو 2011)

شكر ليك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 أغسطس 2011)

ممتازه & وكاملة الروعة  كالعادة : هى الابحاث العلمية والدراسات الاكاديمية  لاخونا المبارك الاستاذ Molka Molkan
وإذ أسجل إعجابي الشديد أطلب من الرب أن يعينكم ويعضدكم نحو المزيد والمزيد ويؤيدكم بروحه القدوس الذى  يتكلم  من خلال أبحاثكم
- الاخ طارح الشبهه  نحن مسيحين وكياننا الجمعى المعنوى -الشخصية الاعتبارية الجمعية لنا هى الكنيسة التى ليست مجرد مجموعه من الائمة بل كيان كل قطاعات الشعب المسيحى وهى تسمى البيعة لان الله-الكلمة المتجسد - إشترانا له فأصبحنا  بيعه له)) أعمال20الايه 28 و&1 تيمؤثاؤس3& رؤيا5والايه9
فنحن رعية المسيح وقطيعه ونحن شعب الله1 بطرس الاصحاح2والاية 10
وليس لنا ههنا مدينة -خالدة او باقية ننتسب اليها عبرانين )13ايه14
تقديري للاخ مولكا مولكن وكم اتمنى لو يمكن لى عمل حافظة احتفظ فيها (المفضلة)بعديد من دراساتكم وابحاثكم الثمينة الرب يبارككم+


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2015)

للرفع


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2015)

للرفع


----------



## بايبل333 (2 يونيو 2020)

للرفع


----------



## Stuka (4 يونيو 2020)

> *ومازلنا مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى​*





*المراجع المسيحية تقول العكس عزيزي النصراني :*
















:smi411:






:smi411:

*
كلمة مسيحي هي شتيمة .*

*إذا كنت تفضل أن يشتمك الآخرون فالأمر يعود لك عزيزي المسيحي .*








:11azy:

*أنتم نصارى .*






*نسبة إلى يسوع الناصري الذي تعتبرون أتباعه *
*
هذا الكلام من فم *







*الأنبا موسى:*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT2uzupadY0


*
بابا الأرثوذكس السابق شنودة :*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9Sx6v0rHuM


*ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## stevv (4 يونيو 2020)

*
صديقى مع احترامى الكامل لسيادتك يبدو انك بترد على العنوان مش الموضوع ويبدو كمان انك لم تقرأ جيدا فى هذا الموضوع،فبدعوك انك تهضم كويسالموضوغ
وتذاكر جوانبة كويس وبعد كدة تكون رأي او تدافع او  واتفر يعنى

الى بيناقشة استاذ مولكا وغيرة من المهتمين فى الموضوع ده يتعلق بمجموعه الاسئله دى
1.هل كلمه نصارى تشير لطائفة مسيحيه غير ارثوذكسية

2.هل كلمه نصرانى لها علاقة بكلمه ناصري 

3جذر ومعنى كلمه نصرانى  عربى ام اعجمى 

4.سبب تسميه المسيحيين بنصارى /نصرانيين هل يتوافق  مع تفسير القرآن  لاشتقاق  الكلمه Etymology 

5.گيفيه اڜتقاق  الكلمه  عربيا على لسان  عيسى وهو زلم يكن عربي اللسان

6.هل سمى المسيحيين  انفسهم بالنصارى /النصرانيين  

7.هل عرف المسيحيين بلقب النصارى ام المسيحيين 

8.لماذا لم يستخدم القرآن لفظه مسيحى عوضا عن نصرانى

وغيرها  من الاسئله  الى للأسف  نتيجتها  مش احسن حاجه ف حق القرآن 

اما ماتفضلت  حضرتك  شاكرا بتقديمه  مش شايف فيه اى شئ يتعلق بكل  الاسئله الى فوق دى،  لكنها حركه دفاعية  متسرعه انا متفهمها 

الى حضرتك  بتتكلم  عنه پخصوص تلقيب  لمسيحى  بالنصرانى  ممكن اساعد حضرتك فيه واقدملك  عشرات المراجع تدعم كلام حضرتك دة لانكم  بتتكلموا ف وادى تانى خالص والى هو "يلا ندور على مسيحى قال  على نفسه نصرانى ويبقى  بكدة اعترف بالحقيقة  الى مخبيها  ف التلاجه" 

حضرتك ربط كلمه نصرانى  بالمسيحى  دخلت القاموس العربى  منذ قرون وبالتالى انتشرت على السن الناس حتى المسيحيين خصوصا فى الارياف والكلمه المشتقة منها تنصر او تنصرت لما شخص بيدخل المسيحيه هى دى طبيعه اللغه وانتشرت برضة عند المترجمين وفى الترجمات زى مثلا فى الدسقولية  الموضوع  لايتعلق  بالكلمه  دى صح ولا لا  دى تسمى  ثقافة لغوية  لو حضرتك فتحت اى قاموس عربى  معاصر  هتلاقى  كلمه نصرانى معناها مسيحى دة لانها اصبحت تستخدم  على اللسان العربى  بهذة الدلاله  كل دة لايوفر  اى اجابة  على اى سؤال مما سبق

ادى لحضرتك مثال كلمة قبطى بتستخدم  حاليا  بمعنى  مسيحى مع ان دة ملوش اى علاقة بمعنى  الكلمة او اشتقاقها  

نقطه  اخيرة  تتعلق  ب اخر جمله كتبتها انصح حضرتك بمراجعه ترجمات  القرآن بالانجليزية المعتمدة من الجهات الاسلامية  الى ترجمت  فيها نصارى  الى مسيحيين  christians  ما حاجتنا بعد  الى شهود*


----------



## AdmanTios (4 يونيو 2020)

Stuka قال:


> *المراجع المسيحية تقول العكس عزيزي النصراني :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يا سيدي الفاضل
و لما لا نأخذ بما بين أيدينا !!

[Q-BIBLE]أعمال الرسل الأصحاح 11 العدد 26 فَحَدَثَ أَنَّهُمَا اجْتَمَعَا فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ سَنَةً كَامِلَةً وَعَلَّمَا جَمْعاً غَفِيراً. وَدُعِيَ التَّلاَمِيذُ «مَسِيحِيِّينَ» فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ أَوَّلاً.[/Q-BIBLE]

أيضاً 

[Q-BIBLE]أعمال الرسل الأصحاح 26 العدد 28 فَقَالَ أَغْرِيبَاسُ لِبُولُسَ: «بِقَلِيلٍ تُقْنِعُنِي أَنْ أَصِيرَ مَسِيحِيّاً».
[/Q-BIBLE]

أخيراً

نحن مسيحين و لسنا نصاري   

ربنا يعطيك حكمة لتفهم و ينير قلبك و يُبصر عقلك


----------



## بايبل333 (4 يونيو 2020)

*اهلا اخى الغالى Stuka
*
*الدسقولية معربة من لغة يونانية 
*
*فهل تستطيع ان تاتى بالكلمة الاصلية لكلمة نصارى من الدسقولية .؟*
*اعلم انه صعب فرجاء حاول مرة اخرى 
*
*ام عن الترنيمة هذا خطا بشرى ولايؤخذ منه فهذا لا ينفى اننا نحن مسيحييون وليس نصارى 
*
*تاتى بترنيمة بها لفظ نصارى وتقول مرجع مسيحى .؟*
*عيب يارجل لم متكونش عارف يعنى اى معنى كلمة مرجع 
*
*غريبة ان الترانيم بتكون مراجع .؟*
*تقدر تجيب واحد مسيحى بستشهد من الترانيم على انها مرجع.؟
*
*وهل اى كاهن ماذا كانت رتبته قال نصارى خلاص نصارى نحن.؟*
*عيب يارجل ان تفكر بهذا الامر 
*
*هذا تاثير ثقافة اسلامية لا اكثر يطلقوا مثل هذه الكلمة 
*
*(من عاشر قوما أربعين يوما صار منهم) فما بالك سنوات.؟*
*
*
*لا والغريبة عايز تمسك فى كلمة نصارى وتترك كلمة مسيحيين مثبتاً خطا القران فى اللفظ والمعنى عجبت لك يازمن 
*
*
*
*
*​*
*


----------



## Stuka (4 يونيو 2020)

- الزميل النصراني  (المسيحي) stevv :



*يبدو لي أنك جديد هنا و  لا تعرف كيف تدار اللعبة .

أنا ضربت عصب الشبهة التي رمى بها أخوك في الإيمان و المعمودية مولكا .

أنتم نصارى بشهادة مراجعكم (  كتبكم و آباء كنيستكم ) .

ما قام مولكا باستعراضه لا يعدو  مجرد  إثارة غبار لحجب الحقيقة لكنه لا يدري أن أشعة الشمس لا يمكن حجبها بغربال .*


*بالنسبة لكلامك عن احتواء تراجم القرآن الكريم لكلمة مسيحيين فربما لا تعلم أن تلك النسخ 
ماهي إلا تراجم لتقريب معاني الآيات و لا يجوز التعبد أو الصلاة بها بأي حال من الأحوال .*



- الزميل النصراني (  المسيحي  ) AdmanTios
*إن كنت تفضل ان يشتمك الآخرون بكلمة مسيحي فذلك شأنك .

نحن نقول عنكم نصارى بدون أن تكون لهذه الكلمة أية حمولة سلبية أو مشينة .

معنى نصارى : تابعو المسيح عليه السلام 
شكرا لك على دعائك (  صلاتك )  لي و الذي لا أملك إلا أن أقول أمامها :

نسأل الخالق جميعا  أن يهدينا الطريق المستقيم  طريق المسيح عليه السلام و جميع الأنبياء السابقين .*

*آمين .*

- الزميل النصراني (  المسيحي  ) بايبل 333 :


*الكتب المسيحية مرجع ، المواقع المسيحية مرجع  كلام القساوسة و الكهنة أيضا مرجع .
يبدو ليانك تطبق حرفيا مقولة الكتاب (  تَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الرَّبِّ بِكُلِّ قَلْبِكَ، وَعَلَى فَهْمِكَ لاَ تَعْتَمِدْ    )


أحب أن أذكرك عزيزي المسيحي بالمناسبة بأن كلام الكاهن هو حجة ملزمة ، لك كيف لا و هو يصدق فيه قول كتابك الذي تقدس (  لأَنَّ شَفَتَيِ الْكَاهِنِ تَحْفَظَانِ مَعْرِفَةً، وَمِنْ فَمِهِ يَطْلُبُونَ الشَّرِيعَةَ، لأَنَّهُ رَسُولُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ.  سفر ملاخي أصحاح 2 عدد 7 )


بالنسبة لحديثك عن الإتيان بمصدر كلمة نصارى فليس بتلك الصعوبة التي تتصور عزيزي المسيحي 
الإستشهاد بكتاب الدسقولية كان من باب الإستئناس فقط ( فركة أذن بسيطة ) في إنتظار  استقدام المدفعية الثقيلة :*







*كتاب :*

*Bishop J. E. Manna's

CHALDEAN - ARABIC DICTIONARY

صفحة : 463*







*نصراني = مسيحي*


:smi411:







*أعتقد كفاية كده أصل الضرب في الميت حراااااااااام .

الرب ينور بصائركم .

آمين .*​


----------



## AdmanTios (4 يونيو 2020)

Stuka قال:


> - الزميل النصراني (  المسيحي  ) AdmanTios
> *إن كنت تفضل ان يشتمك الآخرون بكلمة مسيحي فذلك شأنك .
> 
> نحن نقول عنكم نصارى بدون أن تكون لهذه الكلمة أية حمولة سلبية أو مشينة .
> ...



السيد الفاضل السائل
سلام رب المجد الذي يفوق كل عقل و كل تصور يملاء قلبك

ليس لي دخل لا من بعيد و لا من قريب عن مفهومك لمعني " الشتيمة "
لكن من حقي توضيح أن في عصور الإضطهاد و ما أكثرها حتي ليومنا هذا
يتم التضيق علي " المسيحي " و التحقير من شأنه كنوع من أنواع التهكم
لأنهم يتبعون و يؤمنون برب المجد يسوع المسيح !!!!

و الأمثلة كثيرة لديكم أخي الكريم ك ضيقوا عليهم و لا تُلقوا بالسلام عليهم
و بإذن ربنا سأستفيض فيها بموضوع أخر



أنت تقول ما يحلو لك تدعوننا بالنصاري أو بأي أسم أخر
لكن من خالص حقي أن أدعوك مُجدداً للقراءة نحن مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى
معلش إتعب نفسك شوية و ربنا ينور قلبك و يهدي عقلك

من سمح لك أن تُملي علينا ( معنى نصارى : تابعو المسيح  )
حينما تفترض التباعية يجب عليك أن تدرك أن كون التبعية للتابع
و لا تنفصل عن التابع بأي حال ( هكذا تعلمنا ) و المتبوع يكون وجودة
فيما يتبعة .... و عليه يكون بديهياً أن أكون تابع للمسيح  أي مسيحي

لماذا تجاهلت ما بين أيدينا ؟؟
مرة أخري لأن التكرار يُعلم الشطار
[Q-BIBLE]أعمال الرسل الأصحاح 11 العدد 26 فَحَدَثَ أَنَّهُمَا اجْتَمَعَا فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ سَنَةً كَامِلَةً وَعَلَّمَا جَمْعاً غَفِيراً. وَدُعِيَ التَّلاَمِيذُ «مَسِيحِيِّينَ» فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ أَوَّلاً.[/Q-BIBLE]
لما مررت علي دعوتنا " مسيحيين " مرور الكرام  

نُصلي من أجلك و من أجل كثيرين مثلك أخونا الفاضل
رب المجد يفتح قلوبكم و يُنير عقولكم


----------



## AdmanTios (4 يونيو 2020)

Stuka قال:


> *أعتقد كفاية كده أصل الضرب في الميت حراااااااااام .
> 
> 
> آمين .*​



الأخ الفاضل مُجدداً
و أنت بتضرب في الميت
إتسلي كدة لعل و عسي

من هنا معلش إتعب معايا شوية " مين قال اننا نصارى "

تحياتي


----------



## Stuka (4 يونيو 2020)

> السيد الفاضل السائل
> سلام رب المجد الذي يفوق كل عقل و كل تصور يملاء قلبك




*و عليك سلام الرب الخالق و رحمته و بركاته عزيزي المسيحي .*




> ليس لي دخل لا من بعيد و لا من قريب عن مفهومك لمعني " الشتيمة "
> لكن من حقي توضيح أن في عصور الإضطهاد و ما أكثرها حتي ليومنا هذا
> يتم التضيق علي " المسيحي " و التحقير من شأنه كنوع من أنواع التهكم
> لأنهم يتبعون و يؤمنون برب المجد يسوع المسيح !!!!




*مواقعكم المسيحية المعتمدة هي من قالت أن كلمة مسيحي هي شتيمة  و لست أنا .*

*قليلا من الإنصاف* :smi420:




> و الأمثلة كثيرة لديكم أخي الكريم ك ضيقوا عليهم و لا تُلقوا بالسلام عليهم
> و بإذن ربنا سأستفيض فيها بموضوع أخر


*
عزيزينا النصراني ينطبق عليه المثل الدارج :*



*ضربني و بكى ثم سبقني و شكى .*

[Q-BIBLE]
*
2 يوحنا 1 : 10*

*إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِيكُمْ، وَلاَ يَجِيءُ بِهذَا التَّعْلِيمِ، فَلاَ تَقْبَلُوهُ فِي الْبَيْتِ، وَلاَ تَقُولُوا لَهُ سَلاَمٌ.*
[/Q-BIBLE]


:love45:




> لما مررت علي دعوتنا " مسيحيين " مرور الكرام



*أنا لم أمر مر الكرام كما تدعي وتزعم 
لو بصيت شوية فوق هتلاقيني كاتب :  نصراني = مسيحي
أنت من مر مرور الكرام  و لم ينبس ببنت شفة على ما ذكره المطران في قاموسه *


*نحن ندعوكم نصارى (  تابعو المسيح عليه السلام )  من باب الأدب معكم لأن الكلمة الثانية ( مسيحي ) شتيمة كما تقول مواقعكم *


:love45:




> من سمح لك أن تُملي علينا ( معنى نصارى : تابعو المسيح )





*لست أنا من يملي عليكم بل  كهنتكم و قساوستكم (  الأنبا موسى المتكلم بإرشاد من الروح القدس مثالا   )*


[Q-BIBLE]

*متى 10 : 20*

لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ.
[/Q-BIBLE]





> من هنا معلش إتعب معايا شوية " مين قال اننا نصارى "




*
يعني اللي قلناه هنا هنعيده هناك ؟؟؟؟ :spor2:
الأدلة المسيحية المعتمدة  المقدمة هنا مش مالية عينك ولا إيه عزيزي المسيحي ؟؟*


:t9:



> نُصلي من أجلك و من أجل كثيرين مثلك أخونا الفاضل
> رب المجد يفتح قلوبكم و يُنير عقولكم





*و أنا بدوري أصلي  ( أدعو ) لأجلك .
ربنا يفتح قلبك و يزيل الغشاوة عن عينيك.


آمين *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يونيو 2020)

لا تلقوا بأوقاتكم للخنازير أعزائي...
لا يمكن الرد على الموضوع بتكرار ما رد عليه الموضوع دون الرد على الرد. من أراد الرد على الموضوع، فليرد على ما جئت به في جزئي الموضوع..


----------



## stevv (4 يونيو 2020)

*


Stuka قال:




- الزميل النصراني  (المسيحي) stevv :



يبدو لي أنك جديد هنا و  لا تعرف كيف تدار اللعبة .

أنا ضربت عصب الشبهة التي رمى بها أخوك في الإيمان و المعمودية مولكا .

أنتم نصارى بشهادة مراجعكم (  كتبكم و آباء كنيستكم ) .

ما قام مولكا باستعراضه لا يعدو  مجرد  إثارة غبار لحجب الحقيقة لكنه لا يدري أن أشعة الشمس لا يمكن حجبها بغربال .


بالنسبة لكلامك عن احتواء تراجم القرآن الكريم لكلمة مسيحيين فربما لا تعلم أن تلك النسخ 
ماهي إلا تراجم لتقريب معاني الآيات و لا يجوز التعبد أو الصلاة بها بأي حال من الأحوال .



- الزميل النصراني (  المسيحي  ) AdmanTios
إن كنت تفضل ان يشتمك الآخرون بكلمة مسيحي فذلك شأنك .

نحن نقول عنكم نصارى بدون أن تكون لهذه الكلمة أية حمولة سلبية أو مشينة .

معنى نصارى : تابعو المسيح عليه السلام 
شكرا لك على دعائك (  صلاتك )  لي و الذي لا أملك إلا أن أقول أمامها :

نسأل الخالق جميعا  أن يهدينا الطريق المستقيم  طريق المسيح عليه السلام و جميع الأنبياء السابقين .

آمين .

- الزميل النصراني (  المسيحي  ) بايبل 333 :


الكتب المسيحية مرجع ، المواقع المسيحية مرجع  كلام القساوسة و الكهنة أيضا مرجع .
يبدو ليانك تطبق حرفيا مقولة الكتاب (  تَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الرَّبِّ بِكُلِّ قَلْبِكَ، وَعَلَى فَهْمِكَ لاَ تَعْتَمِدْ    )


أحب أن أذكرك عزيزي المسيحي بالمناسبة بأن كلام الكاهن هو حجة ملزمة ، لك كيف لا و هو يصدق فيه قول كتابك الذي تقدس (  لأَنَّ شَفَتَيِ الْكَاهِنِ تَحْفَظَانِ مَعْرِفَةً، وَمِنْ فَمِهِ يَطْلُبُونَ الشَّرِيعَةَ، لأَنَّهُ رَسُولُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ.  سفر ملاخي أصحاح 2 عدد 7 )


بالنسبة لحديثك عن الإتيان بمصدر كلمة نصارى فليس بتلك الصعوبة التي تتصور عزيزي المسيحي 
الإستشهاد بكتاب الدسقولية كان من باب الإستئناس فقط ( فركة أذن بسيطة ) في إنتظار  استقدام المدفعية الثقيلة :







كتاب :

Bishop J. E. Manna's

CHALDEAN - ARABIC DICTIONARY

صفحة : 463







نصراني = مسيحي


:smi411:







أعتقد كفاية كده أصل الضرب في الميت حراااااااااام .

الرب ينور بصائركم .

آمين .​

أنقر للتوسيع...

للاسف كان نفسى تعلمنى كيف تدار اللعبه لكن يبدو انك مش هتعرف ترد تانى فاسمحلى اقولك كيف تدار اللعبه عشان شكلك جديد فى الحياة مش ف المنتدى بس

يبدو انك مقرتش تعليقى بتمعن  سيادتك احنا قدمنا مجموعه من "الاسئلة النقدية" الى تحتها عشرات الاسئلة  لايتعلق ايا منها باقوال الاباء لانه لاعلاقة للاباء ولا القساوسة بالاسئلة دى اصلا فحضرتك تستخدم مرجعية خاطئة تماما، اى شخص مسيحى يستخدم لفظ نصرانى دة يرجع لعامل شخصى زى الثقافة اللغوية السخرية عدم المعرفة العلمية عن جذر ومعنى اللفظ عدم الاكتراث أصلا فى استخدام أللفظ من عدمه وكل ده لايهمنى فى شئ ولايتعلق بهذا ألمبحث اصلا

كلامنا عن الاسلام وماقبلة وليس عن مابعد الاسلام بقرون فقد اقترن اللفظ بالمسيحيين 

ان قال كل الاباء ان المسيحيين نصارى هذا لايوفر اى رد على هذة الاسئلة لان الرد يكون محايد يقبلة الملحد قبل المسيحى فلا يعتمد على خلفيه قائلة الدينيه بل دوافعه العلميه

لايخفى عليك ان نسبة 1 فى المية من المسيحيين يستخدمون هذا اللقب هى كثيرة، المسيحيين يمقتوا هذا اللقب ولاتنسى ان الافراد ليست حجه على الجمع 

حضرتك اولا محتاج تذاكر كويس اى المراجع الى مفروض تستخدمها فى اى دراسة عشان مينتهيش بيك الحال بتستخدم ترنيمة

اما عن القاموس الذى استخدمته والذى عاش  كاتبة فى القرن العشرين  فهذا ماقصدتة تماما، القواميس المعاصرة ستعرف النصارى على انهم المسيحيين هذا ما اصبح اللسان العربى يعنيه بهذة اللفظة 

بالنسبة للترجمه فانت كالعادة لديك سوء فهم عن المرجعية والاستدلال،ما علاقة كلامى بالعبادات؟ انا اتكلم عن اللغه، العلماء فى الترجمات المعتمدة لم يترجموا الكلمه نصارى- وهو الاسم الذى يشير به القرآن الى الطوائف المسيحيه المختلفة والتى يبدو ان لا احدا منها سمى نفسه مسيحيا والذى يبدو ايضا ان جميعهم كان هرطوقى ولم يضموا الطائفة المسيحيه الارثوذكسية التى هى مسيحيه اليوم والتى تدعوا نفسها مسيحيه-  بل ترجموها مسيحيين christians بدلا من Nazarenes او nasara 
*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 يونيو 2020)

[Q-BIBLE][Q-BIBLE][Q-BIBLE][Q-BIBLE][Q-BIBLE][Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]


> صراحة أعجب لقوم يعترضون على كلمة " نصارى " و يعتبرونها خطأ في القرآن بينما
> هي موثّقة في كتابهم المقدّس الذي كُتب بإلهام و إرشاد و توجيه من الرّوح القُدُس!
> أعمال الرسل 24 : 5 *ترجمة الحياة*
> 
> ...


دلوقتي انا متاكد انك لم تقراء ما كتبه العزيز MOLKA اصلا
السوال هل القديس بولس تكلم بالعربيه ؟ وقال نصاري ؟ 
ام انها ترجمه ( الحياه ؟) ترجمه ترجمه واخد بالك ؟
انما اللي مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس واللي قاله القديس بولس :

[Q-BIBLE]Act 24:5 εὑρόντες γὰρ τὸν ἄνδρα τοῦτον λοιμὸν καὶ κινοῦντα στάσιν πᾶσι τοῖς ᾿Ιουδαίοις τοῖς κατὰ τὴν οἰκουμένην, πρωτοστάτην τε τῆς τῶν Ναζωραίων αἱρέσεως,
[/Q-BIBLE]

معني كلمه Ναζωραίων  ؟؟؟ تفتكر اي ناصريين ولا نصاري ؟؟
تعالي اقولك
ناصريين هي في اليوناني Ναζωραίων  وتنطق نازورايون وهي اسم مفعول من كلمة نازورايوس .
قاموس سترونج :
G3480
Ναζωραίων 
Nazoج„raios
nad-zo-rah'-yos
From G3478; a Nazoraean, that is, inhabitant of Nazareth; by extension a Christian: - Nazarene, of Nazareth.

خد ده اقراء الاول وبعدها اتعلم 
معني الكلمه للاخ مولكا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2250642&postcount=1


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2020)

سيبوكوا منه، هو واحد عامل 3 أكونتات على الأقل حديثًا، وداخل يهرج بمستواه ده.. هو مش عارف يفرق بين الكلام اللي في الكتاب على لسان الناس شكاية على بولس الرسول وبين كلام الكتاب نفسه كشهادة.

ماتضيعوش وقت مع العالم دي، اللي يحب يتحاور، يقرأ الموضوعين اولا ثم يرد عليهم ثانيا، بأدلة..
غير كدا، مش هايقدر يعلق في الموضوع...


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 يونيو 2020)

*من نفس القاموس الكلداني...للعّلامة يعقوب أوجين منَا....يكتب كلمة مسيحي بشكل مختلف وهي الأصل في اللغة الكلدانية:

ܡܫܝܼܚܵܝܵܐ ....مشيحايا (مسيحي)

ܡܫܝܼܚܵܝܘܼܬܼܵܐ .....مشيحايوثا (المسيحية)



وهذه كلها كلمات تعود للأصل (مشيحا) "ܡܫܝܼܚܵܐ"  المسيح بالأرامية - او (مشيخا) بالعبرية!

كونه يخاطب العرب في قاموسه (كلداني-عربي) فلابد ان يخاطبهم باللغة التي يفهمونها وفي عُرفهم المسيحي هو نصراني - لكن هذا ليس معناه انه هذا متداول مسيحياً..فكلمة مسيحي معروفة في اللغة الأرامية وليس لها أي مرادف أخر!!

*


----------



## عابد يهوه (23 أغسطس 2020)

*المؤرخ المقريزي يقول ان العرب حرفوا ناصريين وجعلوها نصارى بمعنى الاقلف الغير مختون  وتبناها القرآن من العرب واطلقها على اتباع المسيح






المؤرخ جواد علي في كتابه العرب قبل الاسلام يقول لا يوجد دليل مكتوب يثبت ان العرب استخدموا هذه التسمية التي هي نصارى قبل الاسلام وان ما ورد في الشعر الجاهلي كله عليه علامات استفهام ولا يمكن اخذه دليل !*


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (12 ديسمبر 2020)

*سؤال :

في هذا الرابط :
https://alrabm3na.wordpress.com/2010/09/15/من-أطلق-علينا-لقب-مسيحيين-؟/

يقول ان التفسيرات الأجنبية مثل تفسير Adam Clarke يؤكد أنها بالروح القدس على لسان بولس وبرنابا بعدما أجتمعا مع التلاميذ لمدة سنة كاملة .. وانه  بالعودة للأصل اليوناني الفعل في الجملة هو χρηματισαι من الجذر اليوناني
χρηματίζω
chrēmatizō
khray-mat-id’-zo

وهو يعني الوحي والمصدر الإلهي ولهذا كل استعمالاته في العهد الجديد بنصوصه الأصلية اليونانية يأتي بمعنى الوحي المقدس.

لماذا لم يقول تفسير هوارد مارشال انه دعوا مسيحين بالوحي في سفر الاعمال :










وكذلك المفسر  وليم باركلى :






ام انهم غير متفقين على هذا ؟

ثم اذا كان ادم كلارك يقول ان لقب مسيحين اطلقه عليهم الوحي فيكف يقول :

by whom was this name given to the disciples? Some think they assumed it; others, that the inhabitants of Antioch gave it to them; and others, that it was given by Saul and Barnabas. This later opinion is favored by the Codex Bezae,

"بمن أطلق هذا الاسم على التلاميذ؟ يعتقد البعض أنهم افترضوا ذلك. والبعض الآخر أعطاها سكان أنطاكية. وآخرون ما أعطاه شاول وبرنابا. هذا الرأي الأخير مفضل من قبل Codex Bezae"

وهذه المخطوطة Codex Bezae التي يستشهد بها ادم كلارك يقول عنها  بروس متزجر انه لا يوجد مخطوطة معروفة بها مثل هذه الاختلافات المدهشة عما يسمى العهد الجديد المعتاد تتميز مخطوطة بيزى بالاضافة بحرية و احيانا الحذف لكلمات و جمل بل و حوادث كاملة :






وكذلك تذمها  دائرة المعارف البريطانية انه فى انجيل لوقا واعمال الرسل للمخطوطة بيزى بها نص يختلف عن المخطوطات الاخرى هذه المخطوطة بها قراءات اطول و اقصر وتبدو انها منفصلة تماما فى اعمال الرسل على سبيل المثال النص اطول من المعتاد بنسبة 10 % .:

D, Codex Bezae Cantabrigiensis, is a 5th-century Greco-Roman bilingual text (with Greek and Latin pages facing each other). D contains most of the four Gospels and Acts and a small part of III John and is thus designated Dea (e, for evangelia, or “gospels”; and a for acta, or Acts). In Luke, and especially in Acts, Dea has a text that is very different from other witnesses. Codex Bezae has many distinctive longer and shorter readings and seems almost to be a separate edition. Its Acts, for example, is one-tenth longer than usual. D represents the Western text tradition. Dea was acquired by Theodore Beza, a Reformed theologian and classical scholar, in 1562 from a monastery in Lyon (in France). He presented it to the University of Cambridge, England, in 1581 (hence, Beza Cantabrigiensis).

ودين بيرجون فى كتابه ريفيجن ريفيزد عمل مقارنه وقال ان النسخة السكندرية تختلف فى 842 موضع و الافرامية تختلف فى 1798 موضع و الفاتيكانية تختلف فى 2370 موضع و السينائية فى 3392 موضع اما نسخة بيزى فتختلف فى 4697 موضع ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 ديسمبر 2020)

سلام أخي الحبيب.
مقدما، فعلا الكلمة في استخدامها في العهد الجديد تعني أن هذه التسمية هي تسمية إلهية، أي أن تسمية المسيحيين بهذا الاسم هي تسمية الهية بحسب استخدامات الكلمة اليونانية في العهد الجديد.


أما سؤال، لماذا لم يقل س أو ص أو ع أن هذه الكلمة تعني هذا، أو لماذا لم يقل ك او ل او م الفكرة الفلانية بشكل عام، هو من الاسئلة التي لا أعرف كيف تُطرح، إذ أنه لا يُشترط في كل البشر أن يكونوا على علم بكل شيء، ثم، لا يشترط في كل البشر أن يذكروا كل ما يعرفوه. فالحكم على صحة شيء او خطؤه يكون باستقراء الأدلة، والنظر في كونها صحيحة أم خاطئة وليس بهل قال الشخص الفلاني بهذا او لا، فآراء العلماء يستدل لها لا بها.


طبعا، أنا لم أراجع ما قاله المفسرون الذين ذكرتهم، لأنه غير مهم أن يذكروا او لا يذكروا شيء معين.
لكن، من منهم تطرق أصلا للكلمة اليونانية واستعمالاتها وفحصها؟ 

نقطة أخرى، السخرية لم تكن في الكلمة نفسها، بل في أوصاف هؤلاء المنتمون لهذا الإيمان، فهم يرونهم أناسا ليسوا من الفلاسفة أو عظماء القوم. فهناك من يسخر من "المنطقيين" وليس من اسمهم.

ربما تكون أخطأتَ في فَهمْ أن الاستشهاد بأن الكلمة تعني ان اصل التسمية هو أصل إلهي من التفسير، ففهمت ان مدار التسمية هو بناء على قول المفسر س او ص، وهذا خطأ، فالاعتماد على هذا الكلام هو اعتماد لغوي يخص اللغة اليونانية في العهد الجديد سواء، أقال بهذا مفسر واحد أو مليون، وسواء عارض هذا مفسر واحد أو مليون!


لا أفهم لماذا اقحمت قضية مخطوطة بيزا هنا؟ أنت أردت الطعن في رأي آدم كلارك (وكأن بكلامه هو تصير التسمية إلهية وليست من الكلمة اليونانية للعهد الجديد) فأتيت له بكلام آخر ثم عارضته! لكنك في خضم هذا التوجه لم تلحظ أنه لم يمدح أصلا في مخطوطة بيزا، بل والرأي الذي قال أن مخطوطة بيزا تفضله ليس هو أن التسمية إلهية! فلا أعلم لماذا سلكت هذا المسلك من البداية! كان يجب عليك النظر في ادعاء ان التسمية هي تسمية إلهية بناء على النص اليوناني وليس أن آدم كلارك أيَّدَ هذا أو ان فلانا لم يذكر هذا! فكلا التأييد والنفي غير مهم في نفسيهما.


نقطة أخيرة، كل مخطوطة مهمة، والأهمية هنا في الدراسة ولا أعني ان نصها صحيح ومعياري. الأهمية تختلف من عالم لآخر ومن هدف لآخر، وبشكل عام فان كل المخطوطات مهمة في فهم كيفية الانتقال النصي لنص العهد الجديد.


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (15 ديسمبر 2020)

شكرا اخ Molka

الي بيحصل دائما معى كلما تناقش المسلم من نصوص الكتاب المقدس او باصل لغته ياتي لك بمفسرين ويقول هم لا يقولوا هذا الكلام فهل نصدقهم وهم علماء الكتاب المقدس ام نصدقك انت :t9:

بحسب ما فهمته من الموضوع ان لقب نصارى هو مجرد تحريف لكلمة ناصريين حينما وصلت هذا اللقب لمنطقة العربيه . فهل كلمة نصارى كلمة عربيه لها جذر عربي بينما كلمة الناصريين كلمة يونانية لها جذر يوناني وهل صح ما قاله المؤرخ المقريزي ان معنى كلمة نصارى بالعربيه هي الاقلف الغير مختون ؟

انظر خريطة شمال سوريا ولاحظ الاسماء المكتوبه فيها :






تلاحظ ان فيها منطقة تسمى وادي النصارى :

Wadi al-Nasara

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wadi_al-Nasara

وكاتبين الاسم باليوناني واريد ان اسألك ان لفظه :

Κοιλάδα των Χριστιανών

فما هي هذه الكلمة اليوناني تلك حيث انها تختلف عن كلمة الناصريين باليوناني في العهد الجديد .


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> الي بيحصل دائما معى كلما تناقش المسلم من نصوص الكتاب المقدس او باصل لغته ياتي لك بمفسرين ويقول هم لا يقولوا هذا الكلام فهل نصدقهم وهم علماء الكتاب المقدس ام نصدقك انت



هناك فئة من أطفال المسلمين المحاورين هم أقرب إلى المرضى النفسيين منهم إلى الأسوياء، فضلا عن أن يكونوا محاورين بحق، فهذه الفئة (وليس كلهم) لا علم ولا أدب ولا منطق ولا كلام في الموضوع المحدد.
على كلٍ، مثل هؤلاء الذين يقولون هذا الكلام نرد عليهم بأي من الآتي:

1. هل يلزم على كل المفسرين أن يقولوا نفس الكلام؟ إن قال نعم، فسله عن دليله! وإن قال لا، فقل له، إذن فهؤلاء الذين لم يقولوا هم منهم.
2. هل يلزم على كل البشر، سواء مفسرين او غيرهم أن يعرفوا كل شيء ليقولوه أصلا؟!!
3. خلفيات التفاسير مختلفة، فمهنم من يقوم بالتفسير تاريخيا أو جغرافيا أو لغويا او آبائيا أو دفاعيا أو ثقافيا ومنهم من يدمج عدد من هذه المناحي سويًا، وبالطبع الدقة مطلوبة.
4. قول المفسر هو رأيه، وليس أكثر.
5. قول المفسر يُستدل له، لا به في نفسه.
6. قل له، هل لو أحضرت لك مفسر يقول أن المسيح هو الله وأن الكتاب المقدس لم يحرف ستؤمن بهذا لأن المفسرين قالوا؟!
7. قل له، لا تصدقني أنا ولا تصدق المفسرين ولا تصدق إلا الدليل، واحضر له الأدلة من اللغة عن استعمال هذه الكلمة وفعلا ستجدها تستخدم في الأمور التي من الله، مثل التسمية هنا.



> بحسب ما فهمته من الموضوع ان لقب نصارى هو مجرد تحريف لكلمة ناصريين حينما وصلت هذا اللقب لمنطقة العربيه .


هذا اختزال صعب للموضوع!
الموضوع متشعب جدا، ما بين اللفظة نفسها والتاريخ وجذرهما.

فأما عن اللفظة "نصارى" فحتى علماء الاسلام المفسرين لا يعرفون من أين جاءت، فمنهم من يقول أن القرية أسمها نصرونة (ويقولون صور أخرى لهذه الكلمة) ومنهم من يقول أن الأصل في هذه اللفظة هو من "النصرة" أي "المناصرة" (من أنصاري إلى الله) ولا أتذكر أني رأيت لمفسر منهم أي رأي آخر، فيما أذكر.
وللرد على هذين السببين الافتراضين (وكلاهما خطأ) نقول:

1. إن كنتم (أيهما المسملون) تنسبونا إلى القرية لأن المسيح منها، فالنسبة للمسيح أقرب، فالمسيح إنما دعي "ناصري" لأنه هو من هذه القرية، لكننا لا ننتسب للقرية ولا ولدنا فيها، بل ننتسب للمسيح الذي من القرية، فلو تريدون نسبتنا إلى القرية لكان الأولى بكم نسبتنا إلى المسيح نفسه (الذي من القرية) وهنا نكون "مسيحيين" ولسنا نصارى.
2. إن كنتم (أيهما المسلمون) تنسبونا إلى نصرة المسيح (من أنصاري إلى الله؟) فهذه شهادة منكم أننا نصرنا المسيح، هذه واحدة، أما الثانية فهي: هل انتم ناصروه أم لستم بناصرين؟ فإن أجبتك بنعم وكنتم من ناصريه فها أنتم أيضا "نصارى" لأنكم "تنصروه".


لو تستشهدون علينا بما جاء في كتابنا: فما جاء في كتابنا هو شكاية (اتهام) من الغير لبولس الرسول، وبولس الرسول نفى عن نفسه هذه التهمة تماما، فهل تصدقون التهمة وتنسون النفي؟ فهل نصدق كتابكم عندما قال على رسولكم أنه شاعر وانه يتلو أساطير الأولين وووو؟

هذه واحدة

ثانيا: كتابنا نفسه يقول ان تسمية مسيحيين (حسب اللغة اليونانية) لها البُعد الإلهي، أي أنها تسمية إلهية، فإن كنتم تريدون من كتابنا تسميتنا، فها هي واضحة! لكن كبركم يمنعكم من الاعتراف بالحق لأنكم لم تطلبوه بل تريدون تسميتنا بما في كتابكم انتم!


أخي، دون ان أقرا ما قلته، الويكيبيديا ليست مصدر!


----------

